# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Ricky - x BA - 9 ans - si triste au refuge de Morée - (41)

## MALIN

Je m'appelle Ricky....
Moi aussi je rêve d'un ailleurs...
Je n'en peux plus de t'attendre,
Les années passent et tu n'arrives pas...
Tu ne m'entends pas...
Mais j'y crois encore, je ne veux pas être au bout de la vie...

*Malin m'a dit "tu es un chien exceptionnel, tu ne tires pas en laisse, tu es obéissant, affectueux, joueur, calme, propre, tu peux rester seul, tu aimes la voiture, tu prends les gâteaux avec douceur, tu aimes le brossage, tu te laisses manipuler, tu es gentil avec les femelles, TU ES VRAIMENT D'UNE DOUCEUR ETONNANTE"*


*Mon plus beau jour, c'est quand j'entendrais claquer pour toujours la porte de mon box...*

*Je suis né en 2000, je suis pucé et mes vaccins sont à jours...
XBA
Don libre

Chat à tester*

*Refuge Jean Leriche
Les Grandes bretonnières
41160 Morée
02.54.82.09.79*

----------


## Marvella

Fa accepétée ? 
Co voiturage ?
On peut diffuser ?
Connait-on les raisons de sa présence au refuge ?
Ok chats ?
Chiens mâles ?


Je déplace dans les vieux toutous.

----------


## MALIN

*FA ok
co-voiturage à voir avec kaline
ct et cn mâle à tester

RAISON DE L'ABANDON kaline viendra préciser...*

 :merci:

----------


## Tamy



----------


## MALIN

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## nacre

ricky a passé 1 radio mercredi et les nouvelles ne sont pas réjouissantes : il a 1 fracture ancienne pour laquelle il n'y a pas grand chose à faire , il boite de + en + , il est sous médicament mais le pauvre peine beaucoup

----------


## momo

RICKY s entend il avec les autres animaux SVP?   ::

----------


## nacre

ricky est ok avec les chats , les femelles , pour les mâles il faudrai refaire 1 test

----------


## MALIN



----------


## MALIN

::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

RICKY voudrait bien avoir sa famille   ::   ::

----------


## nacre

ricky a vu le véto ce matin : une opération est possible à condition que le véto puisse étirer la patte de ricky pour lui mettre des visses

----------


## steph91120

Comment va Ricky ??

L'opération va t elle se faire ??

----------


## Coraline 45

Il faut anesthésié Ricky pour voir si on peut étirer sa patte, donc en attente du véto.....croisons les doigts.....

----------


## steph91120

Est ce que l'on peut diffuser ??

----------


## MALIN

*Ne m'oubliez pas.....Je suis tellement gentil, j'ai d'énormes qualités...*

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles concernant l opération de RICKY?   ::

----------


## Maloya

Toujours a l'adoption    ::

----------


## Kaline

ricky va etre opère mercredi 
il serrai urgent qu'il trouve un point de chut apres l,operation car il ne lui faut pas d,humidité
ses un chien très beau et adorable qui n,a pas eu de chance dans sa vie
une fa serait la bienvenu 
juste le garder nous prenons en charge le reste  :merci:

----------


## Coraline 45

Je suis super contente pour Ricky pour son opération....ouf gros soulagement.....je diffuse pour la demande de FA, il est ok avec les males et les chats??????

----------


## Kaline

encore une operation qui coute cher 
apres ducky pour qui on ma beaucoup aider par vos dons
il y a eu voxy le basset de l,elevage de boulin 1600e  hernie discale agravee
puis  donia tres grosse operation des intestin 1250e 
caya operation des yeux 600e toujours en soins 
la ricky 600e 
nous n,en pouvons plus de tout ses frais
oui une fa serrai la bienvenue pour lui

----------


## Kaline

ricky ne sera pas operer le veto ne peu rien faire trop de degats a sa patte
il lui faut une fa en urgence il a trop souffert par le passer 
nous aiderons pour lui mais il lui faut une famille

----------


## MALIN

*VITE une famille pour le gentil petit père*  ::

----------


## Kaline

il lui faut vite une fa difinitive il peine en refuge toujours sur le bitume   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kaline

je vais demander a tamy quelle prenne ricky en photo avec sa patte
vite une fa pour lui 
cela fais trop mal de le voir en box comme sa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

*Ricky est très fatigué,     il ne faut pas qu'il passe encore un hiver en box....
IL EST OK CHAT, OK FEMELLE.....
RICKY est tellement gentil et doux   

MALE A TESTER.....*
 :merci:

----------


## huet

Je souhaite que le petit père trouve vite la chaleur d'un foyer où se poser et pouvoir se faire câliner.      ::   :bisous3:  :calinou: 
Mais en attendant, pourquoi ne mettriez vous pas une palette en bois pour l'isoler du froid du sol en béton. Avec une bannette en plastique et une bonne couette dedans. Pour ses papattes cela serait mieux.........
Bonne chance petite puce.   ::   ::

----------

Les employés du refuge de Morée prennent bien soin de leurs animaux: tous les chiens ont un panier en plastique et une couverture ou couette l'hiver; de plus une partie de leur box est chauffée.

Malheureusement qu'il fasse froid ou chaud, Ricky boitera mais ça ne l'empêche pas de trotter rapidement.

----------


## momo

Pensez au superbe RICKY   ::   ::

----------


## Tamy

Dimanche.... Ricky attend toujours une personne qui enfin le remarquera .....

----------


## Kaline

vite une fa difinitive pour ce petit pere
ne le laisser pas dans son box il vous attend  :merci:

----------


## MALIN

*Le petit père attend toujours...que c'est triste  *

----------


## valerie68

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Colibri72

```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-handicapes-blesses-malades-f82/ricky-x-ba-9-ans-si-triste-au-refuge-de-moree-41-t221337.htm][img]http://nsa09.casimages.com/img/2009/09/10/090910054841467473.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## Kaline

ricky et mal dans son box adopter 2 fois bebe d,abord puis abandonner dans un autre refuge repris par nous puis a nouveau placer puis a nouveau regeter en box car monsieur a pris un chiot et ne voulais plus de lui trop vieux
il ne suporte pas le box et a un probleme a la pate il avait pris des plomds dans l,articulation il peine a marche
vite pour lui

----------


## Maloya

::   ::   ::

----------


## jimy

La question de savoir comment il se comporte avec les autres mâles a été posé plusieurs fois sur le post, mais toujours pas de réponse...  , ça serait peut être utile de le savoir, beaucoup de gens ont déjà un ou plusieurs chiens...

----------


## Kaline

avec les males ce n,est pas vraiment sa il ne faut pas de males dominant

----------


## jimy



----------


## MALIN



----------


## Dunkat

Bonjour,
Est-ce que jpourrais mettre cette photo sur mon montage vidéo ? 

Merci .  
(désoler pour le HS mais je ne pouvais pas vous envoyer de MP)

----------


## Tamy

oui bien sur    ::

----------


## MALIN

il fait froid, pauvre Ricky tu es si gentil...

----------


## HAWKEYE

[center:2kxzart6]*Affiche pour diffusions* 


[/center:2kxzart6]

Ricky est castré

----------


## BAKA 79

Ricky est un amour de chien qui rendra au centuple l'amour et le bonheur qu'on lui donnera...

Il FAUT lui trouver un foyer avant les rigueurs de l'hiver     ::

----------


## Shaina

waouuu il a l'air tellement beau, comme ca se fait qu'il n'ai pas encore trouvé...
je vais tater du coté de mes parents, mais bon, jy crois pas trop. (qui ne tente rien n'a rien)
Il faut une FA definitive c'est ca? ou temporaire pour le moment peut suffir?

----------


## Kaline

oui fa définitive a son âge et vu sa patte qui se déforme 
ne le laisser pas finir sa vie la il et malheureux je vais demander a tamy de nouvelles photos

----------


## Tamy

> Dimanche.... Ricky attend toujours une personne qui enfin le remarquera .....

----------


## Kaline

merci tamy pour les photos
oui il et urgent qu'il parte de son box avec le froid et surtout l,humidité il va souffrir de sa patte un coin douillet au chaud et l,amour des maîtres il serai beaucoup mieux

----------


## huet

Le petit père me fait vraiment mal au coeur avec sa petite patte en l'air. Il doit trop souffrir.....   ::  

 ::   ::   Il fait trop froid, le loulou doit souffrir le martyrs avec cette humidité........  :kao5:   D'ailleurs, pour ne pas poser sa petite patte c'est que la douleur doit être intance.....  :kao7: 

Le petit bonhomme a besoin de soins et de chaleur. Et dans SA famille, je suis sûre que le loulou irait déjà mieux........   ::  

 ::   petit Ricky.....   ::

----------


## huet

D'accord, je ne savais pas que sa patte était morte. C'est pour cela qu'on la voit, un peu se ballader. C'est l'impression que cela donne.  :hein: 
Tant mieux si le petit père ne souffre pas.....    ::  
S'il creuse des trous c'est sûr............  :lol2:  c'est un coquin.........
 ::   au petit Ricky.     ::   une famille pour toi petit bonhomme.

----------


## Kaline

non sa patte n,est pas morte et il souffre de temps en temps il a traitement pour la douleur
sa patte rétrécie ne reviendra jamais normal

----------


## huet

Donc, le petit bout souffre beaucoup de sa patte et cela plus encore par temps humide et le froid.....   ::    C'est pour cela qu'il faut pour le petit bonhomme le plus vite possible une famille où il aura chaud dans son corps et dans son coeur........   ::   Il mérite d'être   :bisous3:  ,    :calinou:   et avoir plein de    ::  
Le petit Ricky a une super bonne petite bouille......   ::  
 ::   ::   ::    Avant les grands froids, sortez le de son box frigide.......  :kao5:  :kao7:

----------


## HAWKEYE

> non sa patte n,est pas morte et il souffre de temps en temps il a traitement pour la douleur
> sa patte rétrécie ne reviendra jamais normal


Mea culpa Kaline

erreur de ma part pour cette info-là 

je l'ai fait enlever 

 :jap:

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Ci dessus quelques témoignages des personnes qui s'occupent de lui au refuge

Cela vous donnera une idée à quel point ce toutou est gentil et a encore la joie de vivre ! N'attendez pas qu'il commence à dépérir pour l'adopter!!*




> alors lui il assures!!!!.....trop mignon, il sait être foufou et se calmer lorsqu'on le lui demande.....







> Il est trooop mignon!
> Je ne l'ai surveillé que 5 min qui il était dans un parc mais j'avais envie de le câliner tellement il a été adorable. `
> À chaque fois qu'il se laissait avoir par les chiens d'à côté qui le provoquaient et qu'il se mettait à aboyer aussi je criais et hop il se taisait. Je lui disais "c'est bien" et il avait l'air content. Il venait près du grillage et il léchouillait mes doigts.
> Il m'a l'air vraiment intelligent et gentil.
> Pourvu qu'il trouve une maison!





> Oui je l'espère aussi car il souffre vraiment de sa patte, et aurait besoin d'une maison avec amour, reconfort, confort et chaleur........
> Ricky écoute au doigt et à l'oeil, il n'est pas provocateur du tout!!!!!!!c'est un amour!
> Moi qui avait une peur horrible des berger allemand : grâce à Sophia et Ricky et Piaula cette peur s'est envolée......merci à eux deux qui sont tout juste A-DO-RA-BLE!!!!!!





> pour faire l'imbécile il n'a pas mal     ça ne l'empêche pas de courir!





> Oui remarque l'autre jour je l'avais mis en parc, j'arrive pour voir si tout se passe bien, et qu'est-ce que je vois? Mr Ricky tranquillement en train de faire un trou!ahlalala, ça pour les conneries y'a du monde!





> Alors Béatrice (une bénévole très bénévole!), l'a sorti samedi visiblement il était laché sans laisse, et suivait son petit monde sans trop péner.......c'est un très bon loulou notre Ricky, un amour sur pattes!

----------


## soniah

Il a un traitement sous quelle forme et à quelle fréquence contre la douleur?
Allez, le temps n'est plus clément, il a besoin d'une famille

----------


## Kaline

des anti inflamatoires pour ses douleurs
pas contraignant

----------


## HAWKEYE

UP pour le beau Ricky qui attend toujours, il commence à faire froid et humide    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Toujours personne pour RICKY? 

Comment va-t-il? 

 ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Pourquoi personne ne s'intéresse à RICKY?

Il est beau, en forme, joueur, calme, gentil, obéissant, doux et la liste est longue

Pourquoi personne ne pense à lui, doivent les chiens arriver à un point plus que désespérant pour toucher les gens? 

S'il vous plait, à l'approche du froid à grands pas, et de noël et toutes les valeurs qui y sont rattachées,

 ouvrez les portes de votre foyer et de cur    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

[updown:2cdi803a]*   PENSEZ A RICKY - BEAU GOSSE INTELLIGENT CHARMANT OBÉISSANT CALME JOUEUR DOUX OK TOUT*   :: [/updown:2cdi803a]

----------


## BAKA 79

Toujours personne pour cet amour de chien ?

----------


## MALIN



----------


## BAKA 79

Toujours personne pour offrir un magnifique Noel à Ricky, au chaud et au pied du sapin ?


En adoptant Ricky, vous vous ferez à vous et à votre famille le plus beau des cadeaux : le plus fidèle et merveilleux des amis

----------


## BAKA 79

Ricky est un amour de chien : OK chats, OK femelles.

Il est trrrrès gentil et très beau

----------


## MALIN

*Ne tire pas en laisse*
*Se laisse manipuler et brosser*
*Obéissant*
*Affectueux* 
*Joueur*
*Propre*
*Calme*
*Doux*
*Intelligent*
*Pas destructeur*
*Pas fugueur*
*Aime la voiture*
*Peut rester seul*
*Prend les friandises avec douceur*
*Ok femelle*
*Ok chat*

*Que des qualités...*

----------


## poppo

Ok males? 

Allez , il faut continuer à y croire Ricky, merci a tous ceux qui s'occupent de toi   :merci:

----------


## HAWKEYE

De la part d'une bénévole :




> Ricky qui est avec une nouvelle mémère toute mignonne...
> 
> Ricky supporte de moins en moins d'être en box, surtout que généralement il est mis dans les parcs détente et est très rarement promené car il nous fait péner avec sa patte....alors on essaye mais on va pas très loin!
> 
> Sinon Ricky est ok chats, ok chiens, ok enfants, par contre pas de volailles, car lui il les aime les volailles, miam miam!et là pour le coup ça le dérange pas de courrir sur trois pattes!

----------


## Kaline

nous avons besoin d,une fa urgente pour se loulou qui souffre en box 
sa patte lui fait mal avec le froid et l,humiditer

----------


## dedi874

Pouvez-vous précisez un peu plus son problème de la patte avant? 
Quel est le diagnostique? 
C'est un tumeur?
L'éventuel adoptant devrait envisager quoi? 
Un traitement inflammatoire à vie (le coût mensuel approx.)? 
des ballades courtes?
Una maison sans escaliers?
Une événtuelle amputation? 
Une éventuelle opération?
Merci de ces précisions, je pense c'est important.

----------


## Kaline

pas d,opération a prévoir 
il aimait un peu trop les volailles il a pris des plombs dans sa patte
son adoptant aura a lui donnez de temps en temps des anti imflamatoire
le coût pas très cher
il aime les balades cela ne l,empêche pas de courir
il peine par temps humide
une maison avec un escalier ne le dérange pas pour le moment
pas d,amputation a prévoir
ni d,opération nous avons des radio et un spécialiste la vu
il a besoin d,être au chaud et pas dans l,humidité d,un box
je pense avoir répondu a vos questions

----------


## fripouille41

j'ai promené ricky en liberté hier, il est très obéissant et courre plutôt vite. ensuite il rentre sagement dans son box mais cela se voit qu'il a de plus en plus de mal a rester enfermé car dans le box il est très enervé même si il venait de faire une bonne balade
il a l'air de s'accomoder de sa patte handicapée mais j'ai toujours l'impression qu'il a mal mais il ne se plaint jamais! c'ets un brave toutou qui adore les caresses.Par contre il est plutôt craintif il en faut pas de gestes brusques ( je ne l'avis jamais remarqué avant).

----------


## HAWKEYE

Qui va permettre à ce poste d'être de meilleure augure? 

Allez pensez à ce chien en or, il souffre alors que pour nous autres c'est fêtes et paillettes en cette période de célébrations...ça me fend le coeur   ::  

Faites une bonne action, un acte d'amour, accueillez le

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

comment être heureux quand on voit tous ces pauvres toutous qui attendent en vain dans les refuges?   En cette période de fêtes, quel plus beau cadeau pour ce chien que de lui offrir une place au chaud dans une gentille famille! quel beau geste d'amour ce serait!

----------


## Kaline

vous avait raison cette après midi j ai privilégié nos animaux du refuge 
je suis rester avec eux ils ont tous eu droit a leurs Noël
eux au moins son fidèle ils ne regarde pas l,épaisseur de notre porte monnaie
ils nous donne leurs amour sans rien attendre en retour
nous avons une vingtaine de chiens âges de plus de 10 ans pas d,eutha 
 aider nous a leur trouver une famille cela devient très dur pour eux

----------


## maruska

Kaline pour votre dévouement et tout cet amour que vous leur apportez!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> aider nous a leur trouver une famille cela devient très dur pour eux


Ils ont des posts sur Rescue???

----------


## Kaline

je ne sais pas 
je ne sait pas aller sur autre chose que rescue 
peut etre que vous pouvez le faire
merci

----------


## Tamy

> aider nous a leur trouver une famille cela devient très dur pour eux
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ils ont des posts sur Rescue???


oui pour la plupart 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... 225719.htm

regardez le post à la date de nov 2009

----------


## HAWKEYE

PERSONNE NE CRAQUE SUR CE CHIEN PARFAIT?   :| 

UP pour *RICKY*   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

De la part d'une bénévole:




> Ricky est vraiment un amour 
> Hier j'ai fait mon ptit tour de gateaux comme a chaque fois que je vais au refuge et ricky attendait son gateau bien gentiment



Il attend, il attend, il attend....    ::

----------


## niky

je vais diffuser pour ricky,merci a kaline,de leur avoir fait un noel..
juste avec les males,ca ne va pas du tout?ou seulement les dominants?merci

----------


## poppo

J'ai appelé le refuge cet aprèsm pour avoir des nouvelles.......et là......peut être une bonne nouvelle pour Ricky........croisons les doigts, il a vraiment besoin d'être au chaud!   ::

----------


## freestyle

Alors alors, c'est quoi la bonne nouvelle ??   ::

----------


## Maloya

> Alors alors, c'est quoi la bonne nouvelle ??


Il y a quelqu'un qui est interresser pour Ricky mais Kaline veut voir les adoptants

----------


## fannette

trop bien j"éspere que ça va marcher pour le beau senior

----------


## poppo

Nacre va peut être venir pour nous en dire plus.......
 :bisous2:

----------


## Kaline

je ne peu pas vous en dire plus 
nous attendons d,avoir certaines precision
rien de fait nous cherchons toujours

----------


## Shaina

intervention inutile, mais jsuis deg, la vie est pas tjs juste hein   
moi ce ptit pere me plait depuis le debut!!!
mais pas encore dans mon chez moi

----------


## freestyle

Pourvu que ça passe avec les adoptants   ::

----------

oh je croise les doigts, l'histoire de Ricky me touche beaucoup. j'attends la réponse et j'espère que je n'aurais pas à diffuser, j'espère de tout coeur qu'il sera adopté!!!!

----------


## freestyle

On a des nouvelles pour Ricky?  
Qu'en est-il avec les adoptants?   ::

----------


## choupette nat

si c'est la personne que je pense ..on le saura en fin d'aprem si ricky est adopté 

elle est partie le voir

----------


## poppo

Je pense très très fort à lui!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> si c'est la personne que je pense ..on le saura en fin d'aprem si ricky est adopté 
> 
> elle est partie le voir


non non ce n'est pas moi, je suis allé faire un coucou au refuge en effet (refuge en OR), mais Ricky ne sera pas chez moi.

Je laisse le refuge annoncer nouvelles en temps et en heure.

Je tenais à dire que RICKY est un loulou génial, BEAU comme pas permis, un regard qui va droit au coeur et fera le bonheur des bipèdes.

C'est vraiment un chien en or, un vrai trésor. Et surtout que ce coquin, sa patte ne l'empêche absolument pas de courir! 

Il est en pleine forme et a beaucoup d'énergie, et comme l'a dit MALIN, il prend les gâteaux avec une extrême douceur   :amour:

----------


## Leiln

*Merci de laisser les personnes du refuge annoncer officiellement les nouvelles en temps et en heure SVP ...*
*
Visiblement ce chien n'est pas adopté, je le remets dans les adoptions normales en attendant.*

----------


## Kaline

ricky et toujours au refuge

----------


## nirva_nana

Ce chien est vraiment trés beau , j'espère qu'il trouvera vite une famille

----------


## breton67



----------


## Kaline

vous voulez une super bonne nouvelle?
hawkeye va le prendre va l,adopter
il aura une famille de rêve 
merci a ses adoptants un couple que j ai rencontrer samedi au refuge un couple adorable
je pense qu il va partir ce week end

----------


## gisse10

c'est génial pour ce beau ricky   c'est vrai qu'il est magnifique

----------


## niky

merci,pour cette superbe nouvelle  merci,aux adoptants

----------


## huet

pour le petit bonhomme!!!!   Le petit Ricky va être au chaud et choyé 
Si la chance pouvait sourire aussi au petit Muffy   , cela serait génial!!!!!!

----------


## breton67

a tout le monde enfin une bonne nouvelle  
RICKY ,fini d etre triste,enfinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## choupette nat

ha ça me dit quelque chose 

un couple sympa  zont pas des chats et une petite westie par hasard??

----------


## poussy41

:kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8: 

que du bonheur pour Ricky    ::   ::   ::

----------


## BAKA 79

> un couple que j ai rencontré samedi au refuge un couple adorable


 :hein:  je vois pas non plus   :hein2: 

 ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> *Mon plus beau jour, c'est quand j'entendrais claquer pour toujours la porte de mon box...*


Ce sera samedi mon loulou....  :amour4: 
J'ai longtemps rêvé de toi tranquillement dans mon coin mais je ne pouvais pas encore t'accueillir, alors j'ai prié très fort pour que tu aies une bonne famille... Personne ne te Voyait, tant pis pour eux, ils ne sauront pas ce qu'ils ratent et tant mieux pour toi et moi. 

Mon bipède, mes minous Onyx et Zéphyr, ma Willow et moi même seront la famille d'accueil définitive de Ricky (les finances ne permettant pas de gérer tous les frais véto pour l'instant comme je l'ai dit au refuge). 

Samedi dernier en allant au refuge, il y avait une piste en cours pour Ricky mais le sort en a décidément autrement, et nous rend très heureux! 
Un grand merci à Kaline et le refuge de Morée pour leur accueil très chaleureux et une belle rencontre   ::   et d'avoir refait le test chat hier à ma demande  :jap: 
ainsi qu'aux avis des bénévoles (foxterrier, malin, nacre et les autres) et des amies (baka79, choupette nat, ugann) pendant cette décision importante   ::  

Une pensée pour *tous les autres loulous au refuge, certains qui dépriment KAISER, MUFFY et leurs copains qui attendent depuis trop longtemps, allez les voir au refuge (vous y serez reçus les bras ouverts), ce sont de vrais amours, des chiens qui nous marquent profondément quand on croise leurs regards...* 

Une pensée spéciale pour les maîtres des 2 loulous que j'affectionne très fort qui se sont envolés vers le paradis des poilus ce WE même- papy CASH et minou T-BOON...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Après ces quelques jours fort en émotions, je m'en vais rêver de toi dans l'attente de samedi...   :amour4:

----------


## choupette nat

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:    :: vivement samedi

----------


## Maloya

Merci a toi Hawkeye de prendre Ricky    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## freestyle

::   ::   ::   ::  
En voilà une excellente nouvelle   :amour:  :amour: 

Merci aux adoptant, Ricky quittera enfin son box pour vivre dans le grand amour  :amour3:  :amour3: 

 :kao1:  :kao1:  :saute2:  :saute2:   ::   ::   :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
SUPER CONTENTE POUR RICKY
Encore mille merci  :merci:

----------


## christelleDy

Je suis fabuleusement contente : Ricky ne pouvait pas trouver d'adoptants plus gentils. C'est une nouvelle merveilleuse. Vivement samedi !

----------


## momo

RICKY,tu ne le sais pas encore,mais samedi sera le plus beau jour de TA VIE 
 infiniment de l accueuillir

----------


## MALIN

[img]file:///C:/Users/lacourty/Pictures/ct%20et%20ch%20gif/chien%20cotillon.gif[/img][img]file:///C:/Users/lacourty/Pictures/ct%20et%20ch%20gif/chien%20cotillon.gif[/img][img]file:///C:/Users/lacourty/Pictures/ct%20et%20ch%20gif/chien%20cotillon.gif[/img]

*Un très beau sauvetage.... Comme je suis heureuse, comme tu vas être heureux mon ricky..*
*Un grand merci à vous deux....*

----------


## HAWKEYE

[center:2oybfek6]*J - 2*[/center:2oybfek6]

 :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog: 

m'étais promise d'attendre samedi pour les réjouissances publiques mais tant pis, je n'en peux plus d'attendre que mon Ricky sorte de son box!

Je n'en peux plus d'attendre de rentrer avec lui à la maison! Je n'en peux plus d'essayer d'arrêter de penser à lui! Comme depuis de longs mois, je me demande ce qu'il est en train de faire...à quoi il pense... oh s'il savait! kaline m'a dit qu'elle lui a chuchoté la bonne nouvelle à l'oreille    ::  

Il y en a une ici à qui j'ai dit qu'un compagnon très spécial arrivait bientôt, un compagnon qui ne repartira pas dans une autre famille pour être adopté, un qui ne soit pas "juste" en accueil, non celui-là restera pour toujours...elle m'a regardé avec ses deux billes noires, se demandant surement ce que je racontais...  C'est ma Willow, elle va briller en présence de mon Ricky... 

*vviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttee samediiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!* 

*Malin, non d'abord merci à tous ceux qui se sont si bien occupé de Ricky au refuge...on me dit que c'est un loulou très courageux, qui a toujours la joie de vivre malgré tout ce qu'il a vécu..... eh bien c'est bien grâce aux bénévoles qui lui apporte de l'amour, un peu de chaleur, un peu de leur propre joie qu'il a su garder cette joie de vivre. Maintenant, je suis très honorée de prendre le relai! Une pensée pour Fripouille41 qui s'est beaucoup occupée de Ricky.*

----------


## Lili-kat

un ange passe...magnifique déclaration Hawkeye !!!
Merci à toi mille fois , et à ceux que tu as cités.
Nous retenons notre souffle avec vous et Ricky

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oh là là je retiens tout ce que je peux, merci lili-kat de nous accompagner dans attente interminable! 

J'attire l'attention sur votre slogan : Stop à la reproduction !    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Ma Willow, non seulement elle a été *enfermée* dans une cage pendant 8 ans, mais elle a été *utilisée* pour faire des bébés pendant tout ce temps, elle a bien "travaillé" jusqu'à en ne plus pouvoir. Jamais une caresse, pas de mots doux, pas de soins, ne connaissait pas son nom. C'était un numéro!

Et ses bébés qui ont été vendus...ces chiens de race..combien maintenant sont dans des refuges?!!! 

Alors OUI plutôt 2 fois qu'une : Stop à la reproduction et sauvons les vivants!

*Un an après sa "délivrance", ma Willow a beaucoup appris et maintenant elle fait la folle en profitant de la vrai vie!
Et samedi un bien bel évènement l'attend!! Elle va rencontrer son Ricky pour la première fois!! 
*

----------


## huet

Plus que *2* longues nuits!!!   et après dodo au chaud avec ta copine...   Si tu savais petit bonhomme!!!!!   Tu n'en dormirais pas.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Pour l'instant c'est moi qui n'en dors pas!    ::

----------


## huet

Je m'en doute. Je serais dans le même "état".  Vous y allez samedi. Quel moment de la journée???

----------


## HAWKEYE

vers 14 hrs   :saute2:

----------


## huet

Prenez des photos de son départ du refuge surtout. Il va être   le petit bonhomme, il va se demander ce qu'il lui arrive. La ballade va être très très longue cette fois ci!!!!   Quelle joie. 
On pensera fort à vous et au petit Ricky. 
 pour lui.

----------


## breton67

c est le genre d insomnies dont on reve,j ai connu cela tant de fois,mais on ne s en lasse pas   tant pis pour moi je vais

----------


## freestyle

Les minutes et les heures nous paraissent éternelle alors que dans le train train le temps nous ai compté. Si cette joie de vous retrouver avec Ricky pouvait etre aussi rapide !   ::   ::  

Plus que demain, et samedi sera le grand jour!  :saute2:  :saute2:

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Les minutes et les heures nous paraissent éternelle alors que dans le train train le temps nous ai compté.


*VOUI!*

Pour Onyx c'était inquiétant car elle était malade et pour Zéphyr j'étais excitée comme une puce pendant une semaine, je voulais aller camper à l'asso  ::  
Pour Willow, j'avais eu le temps de m'y préparer mais qu'est ce que c'était loooooooooong pour aller dans le sud! des insomnies pendant un mois à rêvasser d'elle et à embêter la fa  ::  
Pour Ricky, l'attente est chargée d'émotions...cela a été une semaine très particulière...

Des photos promis    ::

----------


## gisse10

Quelle émotion à la lecture de ces posts et de chaque phrase de chaque mot se dégage l'amour que ricky va recevoir j'imagine ton bonheur d'aller le chercher et je vous souhaite une très longue vie heureuse ensemble

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Quelle émotion à la lecture de ces posts et de chaque phrase de chaque mot se dégage l'amour que ricky va recevoir j'imagine ton bonheur d'aller le chercher et je vous souhaite une très longue vie heureuse ensemble


ça, de l'amour il en aura   ::   et des repères aussi surtout pour qu'il continue à être bien dans ses pattounes  

oui une looooooooooooooooooongue vie ensemble! merci  gisse10    ::

----------


## freestyle

Plus que 24h en y incluant une bonne nuit de sommeil (hein), ça devrait aller vite    ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

[center:2r536pnf]*H - 15*


 :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1: 

A y est, après des mois et des mois et des mois,  Ricky n&#39;est plus mon avatar!   :: [/center:2r536pnf]




J'avais commandé un beau collier... à la place j'ai reçu une laisse aujourd'hui     ::

----------


## huet

Le petit bonhomme dort certainement sans se douter que demain soir, il dormira au chaud avec un gros calin avant de s'endormir pour faire de beaux rêves!!!!!!!!  
Vite de belles photos à la sortie du refuge!!!!

----------


## Lili-kat

Enfin le grand jour Pour le beau Ricky !!!!
Willow, Hawkeye, Ricky, une grande journée d'émotion pour vous, pour nous aussi, on vous embrasse, on pense à vous, à chaque fois ces adoptions là, sont comme des naissances, des renaissances. Alors oui,  rien de plus beau que de donner, redonner  la vie, c'est ce qui se passe  avec ces sauvetages, c'est beau, miraculeux, plein de bonheur à vous

----------


## freestyle

H-4   ::   ::   ::  

Envoie nous vite des photo  :Smile:  

Cette journée sera remplie d'emotion et de bonheur pour bcp de monde, mais surtout pour toi et Ricky ainsi que ses nouveaux amis.  :saute2:  :saute2: 
Ce sont des jours comme ça qui donne la force et le courage de faire encore plus. 

Bonne jrnée a vous et profitez bien    ::   ::   ::  

 :amour4:  :amour4:

----------


## breton67

mais d émotion

----------


## HAWKEYE

On prépare les dernières affaires, on vient d'acheter le collier DAP

Je suis sereine   ::    et heureuse    ::  

Je viens d'avoir kaline, on part dans pas longtemps 

 ::

----------


## choupette nat

pour le collier

----------


## huet

Bonne route vers le beau sauvetage. 
  des petites  A  ce soir pour les nouvelles!!!!!!!

----------


## lakota03

c pas vrai! mon alerte a pas fonctionné!il est adopté!!!!!!!!!  j'ai loupé ça! super!!!!!!!!!!!il est adopté!!!!

----------


## freestyle

Alors alors les photo    ::  

 :banane:  :banane:  :banane: 

Sa sent le bonheur par ici   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Le cur battait la chamade tout le trajet de l'allée. On vient de rentrer.

GROSSE émotion pour moi en revoyant mon Ricky 
GROSSE émotion pour ses 2 tatas de le voir Ricky 

ON est resté longtemps avec les tatas du refuge qu'on a ralenti dans leur travail   ::   mais cela a été très utile, Ricky s'est apaisé grâce à cette transition de personnes.... il n'a pas senti qu'il partait avec des complets étrangers : Il est monté de lui-même dans la voiture   ::  

J'avais un sourire niais pendant tout le trajet retour. 
Du BONHEUR à l'état pur. RICKY = de l'amour en barre    ::  

Il n'y a pas de mots ni de smiley assez fort qui décrivent notre bonheur à l'heure qu'il est.... 

Mon Ricky est libre et est il est chez LUI, on est très émus ce soir. 

Je mets les photos tout à l'heure. Mon loulou est en train de se reposer. 

Merci au refuge pour leur accueil chaleureux, tout spécialement Nacre et Fripouille41 qui n'ont pas hésité à nous donner de leur temps pour Ricky.
Elles et beaucoup d'autres vont continuer jour après jour à s'occuper des loulous du refuge, sans relâche, avec un amour inconditionnelle des bêtes. 
Le tour des gâteaux n'a pas raté pour les autres loulous, sont gourmands ces ptits coquins, ça aime les gâteaux   ::  
Allez voir les voir, chiens et chats, il y en a tellement qui attendent, ils sont tous si précieux, si différents, uniques et innocents. 
Ils vous attendent...

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Il est monté de lui-même dans la voiture


...même qu'il a gentiment snobé ses tatas qui lui disaient au revoir   ::

----------


## choupette nat

égoÏste

----------


## breton67



----------


## HAWKEYE

ze vais manzé d'abord....rien mangé depuis ce matin, j'avais l'estomac noué    ::  


promis tout à l'heure les photos    ::  


un  :bisous2:  à ma choupette qui m'a rappelé le collier Dap avant de partir, j'y avait pas pensé    ::

----------


## huet

pour ses bonnes nouvelles qu'on attendait depuis longtemps.
Il n'a pas demandé son reste le petit bonhomme.   ET hop en voiture. 
Quelle nuit de rêve, il va passer le petit Ricky, au chaud, au calme et un gros calin avant de fermer ses petits noeilnoeils....... 
Et demain, un réveil pas comme les autres. Encore gros calins, et petites gâteries, j'en suis sûre!!!! 
  Vivement les   .
Bonne  et    petit bonhomme et    à vous Hawkeye.
Bonne route petit bonhomme,   profite bien de tous tes moments avec ta maman.

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Merci au refuge pour leur accueil chaleureux, tout spécialement Nacre et Fripouille41 qui n'ont pas hésité à nous donner de leur temps pour Ricky.


pardon c'était Nacre et FOXTERRIER 
Fripouille était avec nous en pensée    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Encore gros calins, et petites gâteries, j'en suis sûre!!!!


oui ça c'est sur, mon loulou est aimé et on va le lui faire savoir, mais pour quelques jours je vais le laisser se poser...pas trop le couver, croyez moi ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque   ::  

quand il aura ses repères et sera plus rassuré, je pourrais me donner à cur joie pour câlins et compagnie    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> GROSSE émotion pour moi en revoyant mon Ricky
> GROSSE émotion pour ses 2 tatas _de le voir Ricky_


en fait je voulais dire "de le voir partir"... zhom me dit que j'ai décidément que son nom dans la tête    ::

----------


## MALIN

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Après que la porte de sa cage ait été claquée pour la DERNIÈRE fois*

Ricky avec sa Willow et sa Lily au refuge

----------


## HAWKEYE

Prêt à partir chez lui dans sa voiture


Alors on y va ou quoi!

----------


## HAWKEYE

*En trajet*


*On lui dit qu'on est arrivé....à la maison!*


*Yes!!*

----------


## HAWKEYE

Présentation Onyx, même po peur dit ma nounoune adorée! C'est elle a tenté toutes les approches envers notre Ricky ce soir. Elle se montre très avenante, que voulez vous c'est une parfaite hôtesse. Il est claire qu'elle ne réserve pas le même accueil aux chats!


Présentation Zéphyr - tout en haut de l'arbre à chat!   ::  
Zéphinou c'est celui qui fait plus le kéké à la maison, mais celui qui se montre le plus réservé à l'arrivé d'un nouveau poilu,mais finalement aussi celui qui fini par être le plus pote avec le poilu! 


Je suis contente et trrrrrrrrèèèèèèèèèèèèsss rassurée par la réaction de Ricky envers mes moumous!!
Ce soir je dors tranquille 
 :essuie:

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Ricky sur son dodo temporaire, en attendant un tout neuf bientôt*


*Zetes BEAUX mes bébés  :amour4:* 


*De vrais mannequins en défilé!*

----------


## freestyle

Tes photos sont magnifiques  :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  

Un grand merci a vous pour Ricky. Il va enfin pouvoir respirer le bonheur comme il le mérite vraiment

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci! moi j'ai les vrais modèles à la maison alors je contemple tout ce que je peux!    ::  

Approche de Zéphyr    ::  


Onyx garde un il sur la grosse bête sur son territoire   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Après ce samedi 23 janvier plein d'émotions, un repos bien mérité


Mon loup fait dodo...il est trop beau..

----------


## HAWKEYE

[center:38fbh4zm]:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:[/center:38fbh4zm]

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: [center:38fbh4zm][/center:38fbh4zm]  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
[center:38fbh4zm]:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:[/center:38fbh4zm]   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## nacre

son regard a tellement changé ! il semble apaisé

----------


## huet

Oui, là le petit Ricky est rassuré. Il a une superbe bouille. Enfin, il va dormir sereinement, plus d'aboiement etc....  Les   sont super.
  beaucoup pour le petit bonhomme et    à Ricky et à tous vos 4 pattes, qui sont sympas aussi et surtout accueillant envers le petit Ricky.

----------


## gisse10

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  pas grand chose d'autre à dire à part magnifique et merci pour lui

----------


## Tamy

j'en connais qui vont êtes très heureuse de ces photos    ::   ::  
il a l'air déjà très à l'aise    :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Kaline

que dire magnifique se sauvetage bravo et merci a ses adoptants moi jai les larmes au yeux
soit heureux petit pere tu a tellement attendu ta famille

----------

Vraiment très émouvantes ces photos! On le sent tellement heureux chez vous: ça fait plaisir à voir!

Longue vie à toi peit Ricky pleine d'amour! PROFITE!

----------


## fripouille41

n'étant pas disponible jusqu'a mainatenant je n'avais pas pu regarder le post d emon Ricky et c'ets avec joie que je découvre que tout c'ets bien passé. je suis remplie d ejoie et de bonheur pour lui; je pense qu'il va beaucoup dormir car il va se sentir apaisé avec une famille aimante.
merci encore pour lui et j'aurai une pensée pour lui quand je vais passer devant son box cet apm au refuge.
j'attends d'autres nemx avec impatience!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Nacre, Tamy, kaline, Foxterrier et Fripouille41, je peux concevoir que ces photos sont particulièrement parlantes à vous qui avez connu si bien Ricky au refuge, qui l'avez si bien chouchouté! 
voici mes premiers feelings sur cette perle chez nous 




> Merki Meli! T'as vou un peu comment sont beaux mes loustiques?!
> Oui en effet je suis doublement heureuse car non seulement il est sorti de sa cage mais en plus son nouveau chez lui pour toujours c'est.....chez nous!! 
> 
> j'ai retrouvé le text que j'écrivais tôt ce matin
> 
> "oui hein t'as vooooouuuu comment il est BEAU!!! 
> 
> Pour l'instant il est encore pas très rassuré, je le sens. Je le sens sur le qui vive. 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il est obéissant! Je veux dire par là pas dans le sens assis, couché etc, non ça il ne connait pas vraiment. Mais il me regarde et a l'air d'essayer de deviner trrrès fort ce que je suis en train de lui demander. Non non ce n'est pas de l'anthropomorphisme!  Il me fixe et tu vois qu'il est perdu parce qu'il ne comprend pas tout, alors je le lui redemande en lui montrant ce que je demande de lui - aller sur son dodo, venir vers moi dans le couloir pour qu'on sorte se balader etc. c'est vraiment comme nacre m'a dit en partant - "c'est un loulou qui cherche vraiment à tout prix comment faire plaisir, on dirait qu'il avait peur de ne pas faire assez bien..."  on pourrait deviner, il n'a pas toujours été bien traité avant...en effet, comme le dit fripouille41, il a bien des gestes de crainte (et très vite), dès qu'il y a de grands gestes, il se plaque.... il me fait mal au coeur quand il fait ça, mais je sais que ça va lui passer. Il est totalement et entièrement prêt à faire comme on lui dit. Et puis c'est vraiment un loulou intelligent mon loup. Il observe Willow, il voit qu'elle fait la folle dans mes bras, qu'elle est à l'aise etc. Et puis je le laisse venir, je ne lui mets pas trop la pression, il me fera confiance au fur et à mesure je le sais. C'est dingue cela fait qu'une journée qu'on est ensemble mais je le sens tellement... *je l'aimeeeeeeuuuhh* !! "



Désolée pour ceux ou celles que cela énerve (moi la première sur certains postes..) le côté fleur bleue de mes messages en ce moment, mais j'ai bien l'intention de vivre cette aventure "à fond la caisse" et sans pudeur    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ah je tiens à préciser que Ricky est extrêmement propre, vraiment la description de Malin sur le premier message de ce poste est avérée sur tous les points.
Tout :  _un chien exceptionnel, tu ne tires pas en laisse, tu es obéissant, affectueux, joueur, calme, propre, tu peux rester seul, tu aimes la voiture, tu prends les gâteaux avec douceur, tu aimes le brossage, tu te laisses manipuler, tu es gentil avec les femelles, TU ES VRAIMENT D'UNE DOUCEUR ETONNANTE"
_
Hier soir on est sorti avec tous les 4 pour faire le tour de la résidence avant dodo, et il a tout fait ses pissous etc. et ce matin, cacou pissous... tout nickel.

Il a mangé ses croquettes, tu avais raison nacre, ce n'est pas un gros mangeur... et pour les cachets, il ne fait pas de cinéma comme le ferait la plupart des chiens (willow la première!!) il les a avalé directement dans ses croquettes.

Il a l'air de suivre pas mal Willow.  Je pense qu'ils ont pas mal à échanger. Willow pourrait apprendre certaines choses de lui (des choses que seul un chien peut apprendre à un autre...) et Ricky pourrait se rassurer et comprendre le rythme de la maison en douceur. 

Et envers les chats, il a la même attitude que Willow quand elle venait d'arriver, détourner le regard quand il se fait observer pas les chats, ne cherchant pas la confrontation. 

Parfois j'ai mal au coeur, j'ai vraiment envie de sauter dans son lit et le couvrir de papouilles et de câlins dès qu'il a ses craintes et croyez moi je me retiens!! 
Je vais le voir de temps en temps pour une caresse ou deux. Je lui parle et il écoute avec ses grands yeux gentils....
Il comprend incroyablement vite.

----------


## tania

Wouaouh ca c'est c'est une super adoption!!!
il est beau!! et il a l'air si heureux!!!!!!!

----------


## lakota03

et ben voilà,j'adore regarder ça,c loulous que plus personne ne voit et quand on voit les photos dans leur maison on se dit:mince c le même chien?!BEN OUI!!!!!nos vieux chiens ils sont TOUS comme ça!!!!!!!!
la lakota's family t'adresse ceci:

----------


## HAWKEYE

ben voui ils sont passé à côté d'une peeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrle   :tire3: 

Les descriptions et les photos sont vraies sur internet, mais tout est tellement tellement plus beau en vrai    ::  

Lakota a raison, nos petits 'vieux', ce sont de vrais trésors cachés! 





Pour l'apaisement de Ricky, c'est sans doute aussi le collier DAP qui fait effet, et tant mieux, le temps que la transition se fasse.

----------


## FASTRE

super heureuse pour    RICKY

    et merci pour les photos        cela fait plaisir de le voir au chaud

    merci aux adoptants

----------


## choupette nat

imbécile dawkeye   tu as réussi à me faire verser ma larme en te sachant aussi heureuse..depuis le temps que tu le cherchais ton loup..il sera le plus heureux du monde avec toi

hé NON ne m'appelle pas car tu arriverai à me faire encore pleurer

----------


## HAWKEYE

oui mais c'est plus vrai de pleurer ensemble au téléphone    ::    (mais après la ballade au parc, je file et je prendrai encore des photos! Tu verras comment Willow fait sa belle auprès de Ricky)

oui pour mon loup, c'est vrai que celles qui savent mon passé avec ma BA amour de ma vie, et mes autres croisés BAs, le fait d'avoir Ricky dans ma vie signifie beaucoup beaucoup plus que "juste" un 2 chien génial, c'est tout un contexte lourd en émotions... En ce moment, c'est la fin d'un long très long deuil et le début de quelque chose d'autre, une belle merveilleuse histoire...d'amour. 

Mais attention je l'aime pour lui-même mon beau loup, ce n'est pas un symbole hein   ::  

Merci à mes amies des BAs de m'accompagner dans cette aventure, tenez vous prêtes vous allez être bombardées    ::

----------


## breton67

d e l amour des copains et une grosse couette   ce doit etre le paradis et encore Ricky n a pas du réaliser que c est pour de vrai  pour le coté fleur bleue ily a des moments ou les mots habituels ne suffisent plus pour exprimer son bonheur,alors....Bienvenue au pays des bisounours

----------


## huet

Et bien ceux et celles qui ne vous comprennent pas, n'ont rien à faire sur ce forum et aunun autre forum d'animaux d'ailleurs. C'est que l'amour que nous portons à nos loulous n'est pas le même qu'eux portent aux leurs, ou simplement ils ne possédent pas d'êtres à 4 pattes chez eux.
N'ayez pas honte et ne soyez pas désolée. Lâchez vous et faites nous partager votre bonheur. Nous aussi, nous sommes gaga de nos amours à 4 pattes. A votre place, je réagirai comme vous!!!!!! 
Attéris petit bonhomme.   Tu es arrivé dans le monde du bonheur, au paradis.  et pour toujours!!!!!!

----------


## momo

Du bonheur,de l amour...tout ce qui nous rend heureux et nos loulous aussi

----------


## BAKA 79

> imbécile dawkeye  tu as réussi à me faire verser ma larme en te sachant aussi heureuse..depuis le temps que tu le cherchais ton loup..il sera le plus heureux du monde avec toi


ohhhh que oui  , oui pour les larmes, oui pour le bonheur de Lily, oui pour le bonheur de Ricky, oui, oui, ouiiiiii 





> et encore Ricky n a pas du réaliser


Je pense qu'en fait, Ricky a du savoir, il a du comprendre au moment meme ou Lily lui a passé la laisse.
Il est monté dans la voiture, comme on rentre chez soi après un long voyage.
Ricky a enfin trouvé SA famille, Lily et les siens (bipède et poilus) ont LEUR Ricky.

Un immense merci à Kaline d' avoir rendu cela possible, merci pour Ricky et merci pour sa nouvelle famille.
MERCI

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Merci aussi aux personnes qui m'ont si fidèlement décrit Ricky et ses habitudes, ses particularités, les petits détails qui sont parfois si importants quand on accueil un loulou chez soi, surtout quand c'est pour toujours. Cela fait que tout se passe bien. Uniquement le coup de cur sur un loulou ne fait pas tout, même quand on est certain de la compatibilité entre notre mode de vie et le sien. 
*



> Il est monté dans la voiture, comme on rentre chez soi après un long voyage.


VOUI mille fois    ::   :bisous2: 

On reviens du parc à l'instant, on s'est baladé avec nos 2 loulous et Ugann et ses loulous aussi, on s'est bien amusés! 
Vers la fin, Ricky a commencé à avoir un peu froid je pense, et nous aussi! 
La ballade a beaucoup aidé pour diminuer les gestes de craintes chez lui, il était très décontracté. 
Je mets les photos tout à l'heure..


pour le côté fleur bleue personne ne m'a fait de remarque    ::   c'est que je sais que vu de dehors les effusions peuvent paraitre un peu "petite maison dans la prairie"  :saute2:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

*Je suis frustrée...je ne vois pas les photos..............C'est terrible...* 
*Tu peux me les envoyer sur mon adresse mail...* 
*En lisant tous les commentaires, les photos doivent être excellentes et parlantes..*

----------


## Lili-kat

Je viens de rentrer et je me suis jetée sur le post de Ricky.
Moi non plus je ne vois pas les photos, mais les mots choisis par Hawkeye et l'émotion de tous ici me remplissent les yeux et le coeur de plein d'étoiles.

caresses aussi aux minous et à willow qui ont compris que le coeur de leur maitresse était grand grand grand pour tous les loulous !
C'est magnifique, merci, bonheur  à vous !!! [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/10338132.gif[/img]

----------


## breton67

oui huet le coté fleur bleue cest tellement bon apres les horreurs de certains posts  ,
je le sui s aussi mais quand jeregarde mes loulous et que je repense a ce qu ils ont vécu ,je gagatise  aussi  
UN GROS   A UGANN EN PASSANT

----------


## poppo

Je n'avais plus d'alerte    ::   mais heureusement que je vous avais suivi sur le forum de Moree    :Embarrassment: k: 

Comme je te l'ai déjà dit: profite, profit, profite! Après cet "accouchement" tu n'auras pas le babyblues, c'est certain!!!   ::  

Plein de papouilles a tout la famille et oui les BA ( et croisés) sont des chiens extraordinaires, tellement fidèle et proche de leur maître: notre Duc en fait parti!!!  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Urrugne

J'ai bien connu Ricky, je suis tellement heureuse de voir ces photos, on le sent posé et serein. Je vous souhaite plein de bons moments avec vos petits compagnons. Et merci pour lui

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci à tous de partager notre bonheur (Malin, photos envoyées par email   :Embarrassment: k:  )

Et non pas de babyblues...que du bonheur à l'état pur, mon Ricky c'est un loulou d'une gentillesse incroyable, d'une douceur sans pareil, il me fait fondre! Et ses yeux..son regard...  :amour3:  non mais si je m'écoutais, je resterais toute la journée à ses côtés! Dur de garder les yeux sur l'écran alors que les loulous sont sous mon nez!  Bonjour la concentration! Et puis une fois les caresses et câlinous commencées, dur dur dur de s'arrêter, autant pour lui que pour moi   ::  

Voici les photos de mon gros loup au parc dimanche

----------


## HAWKEYE

*LAURA INGALS CHARLES INGALS ALBERT INGALS   * 


*MES BEAUX GOSSES*






*RENCONTRE / COURS MA POUPOUNE COURS!*

----------


## HAWKEYE

RENCONTRE POILUS


ZOE SOEUR DE COEUR


CALINOU TATA UGANN


QUI EST QUI

----------


## HAWKEYE

*POPA CALINOU*


*MA COUQUINETTE A MMMMOOOOOAAAAAA*

----------


## HAWKEYE

*MA cuisine MA gamelle MA maison*


*MON popa*


*MON coquin de Zéphyr me guette*


*Je fais celui qui n'a rien vu, pour lui faire plaisir*


*En attendant mon dodo rien qu'à moi, moma m'a donné sa couette*


*Je ne rêve plus de ma famille puisque je l'ai avec moi pour TOUJOURS   * 


*A BIENTÔT POUR DE NOUVELLES AVENTURES DE TRICKY! (parfois moma m'appelle comme ça, elle dit que j'ai joué trop de tours à son coeur    )*

----------


## HAWKEYE

Mon loulou il comprend très vite et prend le rythme de la maison très vite aussi. Il a repéré la route qu'on prenait pour les ballades et quand on revient vers la maison, il presse le pas! Il est content de se balader mais surtout très content de rentrer une fois la balade fini. Je pense qu'il est rassuré quand il est dans la maison, c'est un endroit sûr j'imagine pour lui... Il a vite compris que l'ascenseur c'était bon signe. Il tiqué juste la première fois et après rien. Pareil pour sa place sans la maison, après 3 rappels de ma part, il a tout compris dès le premier soir. Encore quelques temps et il sera calé sur le rythme des sorties (il a fait 2 pipi à l'intérieur jusqu'à maintenant mon petit père), j'ai remarqué qu'il s'essoufflait vite (ma poupoune c'était pareil), alors je fais comme avec Willow au début, sorties plus fréquentes mais pas trop longues. Petit à petit on va les allonger et les réduire en fréquence.  On fait une bonne équipe tous les 3, on s'organise bien et Willow lui montre les bons coins à renifler    ::    J'ai essayé aujourd'hui la laisse enrouleur pour nos petites sorties (au parc dimanche aussi), et ben il ne s'éloigne pas de moi, même po qu'il déroule la laisse entièrement. 

Il m'a pris comme référent vu le temps qu'on passe ensemble, (ce WE ça a été zhom! grrrr! j'étais un peu jalouse!   ::   sans blagues, ils tissent quelque chose de très fort aussi tous les 2).....quand on croise quelques voisins et leurs chiens, il garde les yeux rivés sur moi et me colle... j'avoue que j'aime bien    ::   Même à l'intérieur, quand il est couché, il se relève de temps en temps pour vérifier que je suis bien là. Je n'ai pas encore fait le test de le laisser seul, j'attends un peu qu'il soit un peu plus familier avec l'appart. Aujourd'hui monsieur m'a accompagné à la poste et monsieur a eu un succès fou. J'entendais derrière moi des dames qui chuchotaient et qui disaient qu'il était beau, ben voui normal    ::   Après pas très rassuré quand même, avec notre laisse on a légèrement bousculé un monsieur qui l'a pris à la rigolade (heureusement que je ne suis pas tombé sur un c--) et plusieurs personnes dans la file se sont intéressés à lui. On a eu de la chance de tomber sur des gentils. Et puis oh mon Ricky... qui ne l'aimerait pas hein! Cela crève les yeux qu'il est GENTIL! 

En fait c'était une bonne chose cette sortie à la poste, j'ai vu que Ricky a un peu peur (normale) des voitures qui passent, il a tendance à se coller au mur ou derrière moi. Je lui parlais doucement tout le long et agissais normalement et sur le chemin du retour, c'était légèrement mieux. On a eu encore un compliment d'un passant. Ca va lui monter à la tête toute cette affaire de compliments    ::    (ou à la mienne!).

Avec les chats beaucoup de mieux - assez dur à expliquer mais comme d'hab, Onyx est la première à faire le premier pas et se sentir à l'aise, mais elle ne dépasse pas ce stade d'habitude avec les loulous qui viennent à la maison. Tandis que Zéphyr prend plus de temps à l'approche, mais après devient très vite copain. C'est en bonne voie... L'attitude de Ricky aide énormément en fait. Il sait y faire mon brave pépère.

Ah je pourrais écrire encore longtemps   ::    Il y a tellement de choses à dire sur mon gros loup   ::  

Et oh j'oubliais.... déjà dimanche j'ai eu droit aux premiers battements de queue  :amour4:  et ce soir un "quasi bisous"    ::   j'aime à croire que c'en était un    ::   C'est que quand j'arrête de le caresser pour une seconde, il tourne la tête et se colle....et a l'air de dire "surtout ne t'arrêtes jamais...." et ce soir ça s'est fini par le quasi-bisous. Allez je vous laisse, je vais retenter ma chance auprès de ce dieu vivant, moi pauvre bipède

----------


## HAWKEYE

Parfois le matin en me réveillant....je me dis ça y est Mon Ricky est chez nous?!...et ça donne envie de faire la fête...tout le temps. Il égaie littéralement nos journées...rien qu'en existant dans nos vies. Comment te remercier mon loup?

On t'aime tellement tellement tellement... je crois que tu commences à comprendre doucement que l'amour et le bonheur tout simplement qui se dégagent de toi peuvent être réciproques....pour toujours. Pose tes valises mon loup et souffle un bon coup.

----------


## Maloya

Super les photos   :amour3: 
on voit bien qu'il est allaise le loulou

----------


## freestyle

et bien ça fait plaisir de le voir comme ça    ::   :amour:   ::   :amour: 

que du bonheur et de l'appaisement a travers les photos
Et une belle et magnifique déclaration.

C'est super !

----------


## choupette nat

pourquoi y a t'il des têtes jaunes ???avons nous à faire à des extras terrestre 

ricky atttention 


pfff on a toutes reconnue le chéri de lily ainsi que toi lily et ugann 


je suis sure que tu te réveilles la nuit pour regarder si ricky ne s'est pas envolé ..

----------


## HAWKEYE

vi   ::  

et quels drôles d'extraterrestres !    ::  

j'aurais des comptes à rendre à maud et à zhom si je l'enlevais les têtes jaunes   ::  

par contre raté! suis pas sur les photos car...c'est moi qui les prends!  :tire3: 

ben oui ce WE, Ricky et zhom étaient inséparables...





> je suis sure que tu te réveilles la nuit pour regarder si ricky ne s'est pas envolé ..


y'a un peu de ça j'avoue    ::  

pas touche à mes loustiques les ptits hommes verts ou je vous fais la tête au carré    :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## momo

c est genial de te lire...tu parles de tes loulous avec tellement d AMOUR 
Les photos sont magnifiques 
RICKY a toujours une papattes en l air,c est celle qui lui fait mal?

----------


## Kaline

que du bonheur ses photos et vos gentilles paroles
que du plaisir pour nous au refuge
amities a vous deux caresses aux petits

----------


## fripouille41

Ricky a l'air vraiment a l'aise, la postion qu'il a quand il dort montre bien qu'il est tranquille. bravo!
quelle chance moi je n'ai jamis eu droit au bisou!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci Kaline et Fripouille41    ::     Par contre ce n'était pas encore un bisous mais un quasi bisous, du moins je veux le croire    ::  

Non, pour le vrai de vrai de bisous, il va falloir que je le mérite, eh oui la confiance ça se gagne et moi j'y compte bien! 

De jour en jour, je le sens qui se relâche, qui est moins sur le qui vive. Pendant les sorties, il se permet de renifler plus, de regarder plus autour de lui au lieu de chercher à tout prix de rentrer à la maison. J'ai droit à de plus en plus de battements de queue aussi    ::  




> RICKY a toujours une papattes en l air,c est celle qui lui fait mal?


Oui c'est celle là même, il n'arrive pas à l'étirer au maximum, du coup il ne peut pas prendre appui sur elle. 
Quand il le fait parfois, c'est sur le revers, et pas sur le coussinet. Il a des anti-inflammatoires. 
Je me pose souvent la question en l'observant, est-ce qu'il ne la pose pas parce que ça lui fait mal de l'étirer, ou parce que physiquement cela lui est impossible suite à sa blessure.....je ne sais pas. Ce n'est pas un loulou qui se plaint en fait, donc je ne sais pas où et quand il a mal. 
Je l'ai vu lécher longuement sa patte gauche plusieurs fois, mais bon je continue à l'observer avant de me dire qu'il a mal. 
Il boite, mais il crapahute plutôt vite en fait mon pépère avec ses trois pattounes. Je suis impressionnée et très fière de lui. 
Je lui fais des massages et je me dis que peut être aux beau jours ça ira mieux, on verra. 
Pour l'instant j'observe pour le comprendre et je surveille le petit kyste aussi.

----------


## breton67

quel bonheur ces photos et commentaires,je me régale,je vous rejoins pour tant de choses,je dors avec une veilleuse et si j ai des insomnies je regarde toute ma meute détendue,heureuse,cest du bonheur  
Maud un calin pareil au loulou ;il a du apprecier ,cela vaut une fournée de petits gateaux si vous lui en refaites un de ma part

----------


## HAWKEYE

> quel bonheur ces photos et commentaires,je me régale,je vous rejoins pour tant de choses,je dors avec une veilleuse et *si j ai des insomnies je regarde toute ma meute détendue,heureuse,cest du bonheur*  
> Maud un calin pareil au loulou ;il a du apprecier ,cela vaut une fournée de petits gateaux si vous lui en refaites un de ma part


Oui pareil pour moi, quand je les regarde, c'est un bonheur indescriptible....pareil en journée quand je travaille, j'ai du mal à regarder mon ordinateur...à vrai dire, on pourrait faire cela toute la vie, tout le temps en fait!     ::  

Promis, je leur ferai un bisous....euh... plein en fait, parce que les bisous ça va jamais tout seule!     ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Hier premiers signes de jalousie de mon pépé!

Le matin, pause calinous par terre, léger grognement de la part de Ricky quand je caressais Willow en même temps, mais je ne savais pas si c'était des grognements de plaisir ou d'agacement, alors je laisse passer.

L'après midi, pareil, sauf que là accompagné d'un coup de croc sur ma poupoune qui de suite fait sa victime en couinant avec une tête de malheureuse alors qu'elle a eu plus peur que mal! Ça pour faire la malheureuse, elle est passé maitre en la matière!    ::  

Je dispute Ricky et l'envoie en isolement pendant 15-20 minutes dans la cuisine. Quand je lui ai demandé de revenir à son dodo, il était tout penaud. 
Après ça, je l'ai laissé un peu tranquille pour qu'il réfléchisse.

Le soir pareil petit grognement de rien quand il a du partager les calins, mais il s'est vite repris. 
Ça va s'arranger, je lui fais confiance pour qu'il comprenne qu'il peut baisser la garde, il y en aura toujours des calins, pas plus pour un que pour l'autre!
Ce qui est fou c'est qu'il ne fait pas ça, ni pour la bouffe, ni pour les friandises (Willow reçoit en premier), non c'est juste pour les câlins, c'est sacré pour lui les calinous    ::   Mon pauvre loup, on dirait qu'il est en manque, il savoure la moindre caresse, la moindre attention, mais je lui apprend qu'il ne faut pas qu'il devienne possessif de moi. C'est un pépère intelligent, il comprend. Quand il a tendance à pousser Willow quand je la caresse, je le repousse en retour ( c'est trrrès dur croyez moi!), je remets tous les 2 à égalité pour les caresses. Après s'il y en a un qui veut dominer l'autre, hors calins, après c'est leurs petites affaires à papi et mami, je les laisse faire. 

Juste avant d'aller dormir, Willow a surement du poussé Ricky hors de son lit, car il était à l'entrée du salon et elle confortablement installé dans le lit de Ricky. Je dis à Ricky, allez à ta place, et il y retourne, concédant de dormir à côté de Willow. Je leur ai fais des bisous à chacun. Ils ont dormi côté à côté pendant un bon moment, c'est la dernière image que j'avais en tête avant d'aller me coucher  :amour4: 

Willow elle c'était au tout début qu'elle avait montré à Ricky qu'elle était chez elle, elle faisait la folle dans le lit de Ricky et le poussait, mais pas de grognement ni rien, juste une horrible tête de malheureuse en me regardant le caresser   ::  
Elle aussi faudra qu'elle apprenne à partager sa moma...je crois qu'elle comprend qu'elle est en train de comprendre par notre attitude que celui là va rester   ::  

Papi mami jaloux là vont comprendre qu'il y en aura assez pour tous les 2!!  Nan mais de vrais enfants je vous jure!!

Les chats eux ne sont pas jaloux mais extrêmement curieux. Onyx moins, car elle avait juste besoin de se rassurer qu'elle ne craignait rien de la part de Ricky et maintenant elle continue sa petite vie. Zéphyr comme je l'avais prédit, veut absolument approcher Ricky, quand il dort ou quand je sus auprès de lui, il prend son courage à 2 pattes et s'approche. Je les ai surpris plus d'une fois museaux face à face, qui se touchaient, mais l'appareil était trop loin et cette instant est trop vite passé!  Les chats et Ricky se surprennent encore un peu parfois, mais il y a tellement de mieux! 

Quand je gronde les chats (eh oui chez nous ce sont les chats qui font le plus de bêtises! de vrais ptits diables!!) Ricky est tout concentré, il essaie de comprendre ce qui se passe, il me regarde et il regarde les chats, il fait une drôle de tête toute attentive    ::

----------


## breton67

pasfacile de trouver sa place   lorsqu on a été en manque de calins   depuis si longtemps je comprends que ce soit dur d y mettre de l ordre,d ici une ou 2 semaines tout cela ne sera plus qu un souvenir  
Il y a des fois,je voudrais avoir six mains meme si lun des loulous dort   et que j en caresse un autre,hop le premier a loeil ouvert et présente son bidon aux calins

----------


## maruska

pas vrai pas d'alerte ni pour Ricky, ni pour Rambo! J'ai tout manqué!! Si heureuse pour Ricky, j'espérais tant une famille pour lui! Enfin sa famille

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci maruska




> si lun des loulous dort  et que j en caresse un autre,hop le premier a loeil ouvert et présente son bidon aux calins


  ::   ::   ::   c'est mignon!

J'ai confiance en Ricky pour qu'il comprenne les choses petit à petit et pis il verra bien qu'il n'y a pas de fin aux calins chez nous  
Il comprend aussi qu'il y a certaines règles à la maison, dans SA maison, c'est un loulou obéissant et intelligent et on en est amoureux   ::  

Je crois que les rapports ne sont pas les mêmes avec Ricky que les loulous qui sont passé chez nous temporairement, et Willow le sent, je pense qu'il y a de ça aussi... du côté de poupoune.

Il test ses nouveaux repères et c'est normal. Je ne m'en fais pas pour son apprentissage. J'ai la chance d'avoir un loulou qui test juste ses repères et ne mets pas en question notre autorité, il n'y pas de rapport de force entre lui et nous. 
Donc c'est une question de temps en effet!
Tout à l'heure Mr la star a testé........le canapé! Et il m'a entendue! 
Comme Willow, je vois qu'il sait faire sa tête de malheureux    ::  
Hop je l'ai renvoyé à son dodo, et il a obéit. 

Ils me font rire les loustiques, chiens et chats quand on les dispute!  faut que je garde mon sérieux car une moma qui gronde et qui rigole à la fois, ça ne fait pas sérieux    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Tu es super attentive à tes animaux Hawkeye, ça fait plaisir  et on a l'impression de partager un peu tous les petits moments passés avec eux.

je pense que les petites frictions vont vite passer lorsque Ricky aura compris que Willow n'est pas une concurrente pour les calins ... enfin si un peu, mais que leur maîtresse a un coeur tellement grand qu'il n'y a plus de motif à faire son jaloux.

Je vois que tu as du mal à résister à leur regards et à leur demande de câlins. Ils savent y faire les bougres. 

ça y est je peux voir les photos   ça valait le coup d'attendre !!!!

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Ils savent y faire les bougres.


OH que oui! Ils pourraient me tourner en bourrique si je les laisser faire    ::  

Super que tu puisses les voir enfin les photos, j'espère que malin aussi! 

Moi on m'a dit -tu nous bombarde de photos quand il est là hein! 

Déjà que j'aime bien partager mes moments avec eux à qui veut, alors moi je ne me fais pas prier!    ::  

Tout à l'heure j'en remets quelques unes encore..   ::   Vous allez vous arracher les cheveux si j'en mets trop! et Ricky va se prendre la grosse tête!

Déjà que les gens de la résidence n'arrêtent pas de dire combien il est beau, combien il est ceci celà, et moi j'en rajoute! grosse tête en vue pour mr Ricky!    ::

----------


## MARITE

un vrai plaisir a lire......cette belle histoire d amour

----------


## Lili-kat

c'est vrai qu'il est beau Ricky avec sa belle couleur fauve et sa tête fine et fière.
Et il a de quoi être fier, avec tout le bonheur qui lui est tombé dessus. Son expression est un pur délice  

Tout comme t'entendre  parler des tes animaux avec respect et amour, ça fait vraiment rêver d'un monde meilleur  ça !

----------


## HAWKEYE

Avec mon Zéphyr

----------


## HAWKEYE

Avec ma Onyx

----------


## HAWKEYE

Avec ma Willow

----------


## HAWKEYE

Regardez moi ces malheureux

----------


## HAWKEYE

Mon TRicky en train de faire le fou dans son lit

----------


## Lili-kat

Oh dis donc c'est l'attraction Ricky pour les minous !!
Qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent être curieux les chats.comme tu dis, deux pas en avant, 1 pas en arrière, s'ils sont comme les miens, une fois qu'ils ont compris qu'ils ne risquaient rien, ils jouent à se faire peur et simulent la grosse frayeur avec queue ébouriffée et tout dès que le chien se présente à un virage. Ils me font rire, le chien en à rien à faire.
Ricky observe aussi de son côté, c'est rigolo ! Il ne la ramène pas trop avec onyx posté devant lui.

Ils sont beaux tes chats. je craque pour  les chats noirs et zéphir ressemble à un des miens. C'est un effet de lumière ou il a des poils roux dans sa robe, c'est très joli et original.

Super photos

----------


## Lili-kat

Ah ! j'avais raté le dernier envoi avec Ricky et willow !
Trop mignons Toto et Lolo en pleine séance de sieste, on a presque l'impression que tu les déranges  

Ricky les 4 fers en l'air, on l'a rêvée cette photo là

----------


## huet

pour toutes ces photos. Que du plaisir à voir tous vos minous    et vos toutous.   Ricky a vraiment changé en très peu de temps!!!!! Il a la bouille détendue et il est épanouï. 
 à toute votre petite tribu.

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Oh dis donc c'est l'attraction Ricky pour les minous !!
> Qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent être curieux les chats.comme tu dis, deux pas en avant, 1 pas en arrière, s'ils sont comme les miens, une fois qu'ils ont compris qu'ils ne risquaient rien, ils jouent à se faire peur et simulent la grosse frayeur avec queue ébouriffée et tout dès que le chien se présente à un virage. Ils me font rire, le chien en à rien à faire.
> Ricky observe aussi de son côté, c'est rigolo ! Il ne la ramène pas trop avec onyx posté devant lui.
> 
> Ils sont beaux tes chats. je craque pour  les chats noirs et zéphir ressemble à un des miens. C'est un effet de lumière ou il a des poils roux dans sa robe, c'est très joli et original.
> 
> Super photos


C'est tout pareil ici! C'est exactement ça, ils jouent à se faire peur, les virages et tout comme tu as dit. Et oui Onyx veille au grain , c'est la première arrivée dans la maison alors c'est elle la reine mère    ::    Elle se la joue dure et lointaine, mais au fond c'est une nounoune au grand coeur et trrrrèèèss sensible. Zéphyr c'est le coquin de la maison, ah là là je pourrais écrire des pages sur eux ces 2 phénomènes! Non ce n'est pas l'effet de l'appareil, il a des nuances de marron/roux sous les poils. Je leur dirai que tu leur as fait de jolis compliments, ils vont être tout contents   ::  




> Trop mignons Toto et Lolo en pleine séance de sieste, on a presque l'impression que tu les déranges


  ::   Oui c'est ça en fait! Is me voit arriver avec l'APN et se demande qu'est ce qu'elle veut celle là encore?! Pas possible de faire la sieste tranquille!    ::  

Ricky les fers en l'air, il a commencé ça dimanche, mais dès que je prenais l'ANP, il s'arrêtait et me regardais    ::  

Merci huet, bisous transmis aux loulous. Oui Ricky se détend peu à peu, et parfois il est encore un peu surpris par certains nouveau bruits mais il est moins sur le qui vive    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## choupette nat

j'adoooore

----------


## HAWKEYE

et t'as vu comment elle est toute décoiffée notre Willow?!   ::  
prochainement si sousous, toilettage....car la dernière fois ils lui avaient fait une coupe à la york...je te laisse imaginer ça sur un westie...

faut que je mette des photos sur son poste à elle....suis en retard de plusieurs mois!  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ce WE on a voulu faire découvrir la forêt à notre Ricky mais on a été accueillis par de belles flaques et de la boue partout, alors on est reparti au parc.

Il avait neigé samedi matin et ensuite re soleil. On a bien couru et on s'est bien amusé au parc mais je dois dire qu'après papy et mami jaloux....c'est à mon tour!!!!!!   Ggrrr Ricky et zhom sont toujours fourrés ensemble au parc alors que pendant la semaine, il sait que c'est moi qui m'occupe de lui....grrr le traitre de Ricky!    ::    Du coup avec Willow on fait la bande des filles et les snob ces messieurs    ::  

Ah oui et samedi ça a été la première ballade au parc *sans laisse*!  Je peux vous dire que monsieur mon gros pépère marche au pas! et ne s'éloigne jamais, il regarde toujours où on est, il ne nous quitte pas des yeux. Ca a été dur de le prendre en photo tout seul car il était toujours collé à nous    ::  

Plus les jours passe, plus je me dis que j'ai l'impression que lui et moi on s'est toujours connu...c'est fou... on se sent, on se devine, on se connait, et on se comprend...mais surtout je crois qu'on s'aime très très fort lui et nous. Avec zhom on a cette impression d'avoir envie de le protéger...c'est ce qu'il nous inspire, avec ses grands yeux marrons et sa tête de nounours mon Ricky    ::

----------


## breton67

une histoire qui devrait donner envie de sauver un vieux titi

----------


## Kaline

super que du bonheur
au refuge on et super content

----------


## huet

Super bonnes nouvelles.   Ca y est le petit Ricky a adopté toute sa petite famille.  
Il a même peur de s'éloigner le petit canaillou.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

j avais pas vu ce merveilleux post et ces belles photos toute cette belle famille !! c est geant de voir ca et je vous felicite vous les jeunes de vous etre investit pour sauver "" un vieux loulou"" qui n a rien de vieux !! sa soeur de coeur lui ressemble beaucoup ! la chienne de mon ami aussi !   ::   :merci:  :merci:  :bisous2:  je reviendrai aux news ca fait trop du bien de voiir ca    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour4:  :banane:  :saute2:   ::   ::   :danse:  !

----------


## breton67

Alors  Fabienne un post comme ça ,tu ne l avais pas vu ??,

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ben je bosse moi   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  bon j ai ete obligé de changer ma boite email etc tout refait je dois passer par ggogle pour voir mes mails ! j ai une autre boite email suis deg !! impossible ! heureusement mon fils est venu et m a crée cette nouvelle boite ! bon allez   :dodo:  debout 4 h 30 demain  :bisous2:

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci , ça nous fait plaisir de partager tout ce qu'on vit avec lui. Comme on disait à assoclairette grâce à qui on a adopté notre Zéphyr, on se sent libre de blablater autant qu'on veut sur nos bêtes car en face on a un retour qui montre que l'on comprend ce bonheur   :Embarrassment: k: 

Quand elles viennent parfois à la maison, pas besoin de se retenir sur tout ce qu'on ne dit pas aux autres qui n'ont pas de bêtes (pour ne pas les "ennuyer"), on déballe tout fièrement, on sait que notre gagatisme sera bienvenu   ::  

Voici donc les photos de ce WE, samedi et dimanche mélangés (en fait c'est dimanche qu'on a lâché notre pépère sans laisse pour la 1ère fois, pas dimanche)  
Z'allé voir comment il est tout beau mon Tricky à côté de ma poupoune d'amour   :amour4: 

Comme je disais il suit beaucoup ma Willow, et il commence à comprendre la signification de "on va se balader?!"    ::   et il bouge la queue tout joyeux quand on sort et pareil quand on rentre, toujours content de rentrer, pas pressé comme au début, juste content   ::    et dans l'ascenseur (il s'est habitué dès le premier jour) il se colle à moi. D'ailleurs il se colle dès qu'il peut, surtout quand s'accroupi, il enfonce sa tête sous nos bras et il pousse pour y rester! 
Pendant nos séances calinous et de massages, parfois je le taquine, je fais mine de m'arrêter et lui qui étais en train de s'endormir, réouvre grand les yeux en poussant pour plus de caresses et il se rendort tout satisfait   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE

*on surveille que chacun suit bien...même en plein sprint!*   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

:amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est bien une gonzesse la pette crotte blanche derriere   :lol2:  ca a du mal a  suivre !!!les males !
encore une qui est comme moi le regime ok mais sans sport ni regime    ::   ::   ::  
allez je le dis plus dodo     :Embarrassment: k:  les photos ils sont   :amour4:  tout les 2 !!

----------


## HAWKEYE

::   oui c'est bien une gonzesse, elle sais jouer avec mes sentiments aussi en faisait des têtes pas possible!
oui pour le régime, on fait de notre mieux, ma poupoune est en effet un peu en surpoids   ::   mais elle court dès qu'elle peut, dès qu'elle a découvert l'été dernier qu'elle pouvait vraiment courrir comme laura ingals!   ::  

alors la suite...

----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE

Aujourd'hui sous la neige à la maison, on n'est pas resté longtemps dehors ah glaglagla....





ma poupoune squatteuse jamais bien loin du dodo de mon loup   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

En pleine observation    ::

----------


## huet

Trop mignonne aussi la pupuce.   Toujours un régal de voir vos jolies   . Le petit bonhomme   a toujours sa petite patte bien en l'air. Il n'arrive pas à la poser??? Dans le parc, on le voit bien. Une adoption plus que réussie.   Si elles étaient toutes comme cela!!!!! Il n'y aurait plus de soucis à se faire. 
  aux deux puces.

----------


## HAWKEYE

L'autre fois j'avais dis qu'il la posait à revers, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ça, on va dire qu'il frôle parterre avec. Il s'en sert à peine pour avoir une sorte d'équilibre mais il ne s'en sert pas pour marcher, il boite. 

Par exemple sur cette photo, j'y ai cru...qu'il avait pris appuie entièrement sur la patte gauche mais en fait non, il essaie de le faire, n'y arrive pas, même un peu repliée je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne veut/peut pas la poser - s'il a mal ? je ne sais pas... Et alors il n'attérit pas comme il faut sur la patte droite mais il titube que très rarement. Il se remet en position en un clin d'oeil, j'ai à peine le temps de m'en rendre compte.

Sinon tout le temps, il saute et replace la patte droite en avant, et c'est comme cela qu'il se déplace, en boitant. Même si lui cela n'a pas l'air de le déranger, moi parfois ça me fait mal au coeur...de voir mon loup peiner...pour courir..

C'est au niveau du coude que ça a l'air de bloquer, pas étonnant si une ancienne blessure s'est ressoudée, il n'arrive pas à l'étirer. 
Comme Kaline l'avait dit,  la patte n'est pas 'morte' car quand il s'étire (une patte à la fois) je vois bien l'avant de la patte qui bouge, les orteils de la patte gauche qui frétillent. C'est pour ça que je trouve dommage pour lui qu'il n'arrive pas au moins à la poser, car elle n'est pas morte la patte...

Je continue à faire les massages quotidiennement. Mon ami trouve qu'il marche mieux, moi je ne trouve pas... je ne sais pas si il pourra se servir de cette patte à nouveau, ne serait-ce que pour prendre appuie...ce serait génial pour lui, alors je continue les messages avec ce rêve pour lui car il est tellement gaillard, on sent qu'il a envie de courir encore plus vite.... Il prend aussi son cachet tous les jours, d'ailleurs il ne fait pas de cinéma pour les manger dans sa gamelle (qu'on a surélevé, ça lui fait baisser moins et prendre moins appuie sur la patte droite...). En plus ce n'est pas un loulou qui se plaint, il est très courageux mon bonhomme...

----------


## huet

j'espère aussi que le petit bonhomme récupérera un jour sa papatte. 
 au petit Ricky et à la pupuce.

----------


## fripouille41

a mon avis il est tellement heureux d'être avec vous que la douleur de sa patte il n' y pense même plus!

----------


## HAWKEYE

:amour4: 

vi j'espère bien qu'il n'a pas trop mal mon loup..

----------


## Lili-kat

Il est superbe Ricky, svelte , élégant, des yeux waow !! 
Quel bonheur de découvrir enfin cette étincelle là dans son regard.

----------


## HAWKEYE

...en parlant de svelt, je trouve qu'il ne mange vraiment pas beaucoup (comme on me l'avait dit)

son appétit dépend des jours

j'espère que ça ira mieux avec le temps

----------


## Lili-kat

il est svelte mais pas maigre.
Il est très beau comme cela !

----------


## HAWKEYE

Pour être beau ça y'a pas de doute   :amour4:   ::  


par contre au niveau de la quantité, pour son gabarit, normalement il devrait manger un peu plus... parfois il se fait prier et ensuite il finit sa gamelle mais avec difficulté..  
je sais qu'il ne faut pas qu'il prenne trop poids, surtout parce qu'il marche sur trois patte, mais vraiment pour la quantité de croquettes qu'il mange..j'espère qu'il aura plus d'appétit. Je vais essayer de lui mélanger un peu de pâté pour donner de l'appétence..

Ses cacous sont tantôt  bien moulés, tantôt un peu liquide. Mais généralement ça va.

----------


## Isabel31

Je suis vraiment très contente pour Ricky !   :amour:   ::    Quelles belles photos du bonheur ! Il a bien raison d'en profiter, il fait vraiment plaisir à voir   :amour3:   ::

----------


## choupette nat

> Pour être beau ça y'a pas de doute   :amour4:   
> 
> 
> par contre au niveau de la quantité, pour son gabarit, normalement il devrait manger un peu plus... parfois il se fait prier et ensuite il finit sa gamelle mais avec difficulté..  
> je sais qu'il ne faut pas qu'il prenne trop poids, surtout parce qu'il marche sur trois patte, mais vraiment pour la quantité de croquettes qu'il mange..j'espère qu'il aura plus d'appétit. Je vais essayer de lui mélanger un peu de pâté pour donner de l'appétence..
> 
> Ses cacous sont tantôt  bien moulés, tantôt un peu liquide. Mais généralement ça va.



haaaaaaaaaaaaa et vu que ses cacous sont tantôt mous tantôt liquides  de quelle couleur est son pipou????

----------


## HAWKEYE

pipi jaune bien jaune quoi

et les selle parfois bien moulés

parfois liquide

pas de diarrhée 


(nat c t une vraie question ou te moques de ta lily hein?  :suspect:  )

----------


## choupette nat

> pipi jaune bien jaune quoi
> 
> et les selle parfois bien moulés
> 
> parfois liquide
> 
> pas de diarrhée 
> 
> 
> (nat c t une vraie question ou te moques de ta lily hein?  :suspect:  )



 je me moque un peu...

on dirait prescillia (qui vient d'accoucher) et qui me parle du caca de son bébé 

ma lily

----------


## HAWKEYE

mmaaaaiiiieeeuuhh  méchante choupette    ::  
et moi qui répondais naïvement!   ::  

humhum pour prescillia je te fais pas remarquer que tu ne lui as pas demandé le nom de son petiot, moi je sais moi je sais   :tire3:   ::  

je vais l'appeler quand elle rentre chez elle aujourd'hui, on parlera tranquillement des selles de nos bébés      ::  





(pour ceux qui ne savent pas, Prescillia est une super fille, une super FA de choc qui s'est occupé de ma Willow avant son arrivée chez nous    ::   )

----------


## Tamy

j'adore suivre ce post  ::    ça me redonne le sourire    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

::   ::   ::  

si ça contribue à donner le sourire à des personnes comme toi dans la PA alors on est ravie de continuer à exposer notre saga petite maison dans la prairie   :saute2:   ::

----------


## lakota03

et ben mon vieux ricky tu as un très joli sourire!!!!!!!génial,la lakota's family te salue et te souhaite la bienvenue au paradis sur terre!

----------


## Urrugne

Elles sont toutes belles vos photos, Ricky tu es un super chien et tu as trouvé des super maîtres, la liberté te va si bien et tu peux en profiter pleinement.

----------


## poppo

Hawkeye ,  :merci:  pour ce post qui dissipe les pensées sombres à chaque fois: un pur bonheur!!

Calinous aux matous et aux loulous!
 ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> et ben mon vieux ricky tu as un très joli sourire!!!!!!!génial,la lakota's family te salue et te souhaite la bienvenue au paradis sur terre!


voui c'est  notre petit bout de paradis sur terre!

comme dis poppo, cela dissipe les pensées noires ou la mauvaise humeur!

un seul regard de sa part, et les soucis s'envolent, le reste ne compte plus 

Oh oui Urrugne, la liberté lui a à MERVEILLE!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Quand on va au parc, il gallope il gallope avec zhom, d'ailleurs je suis toujours jalouse!! Contrairement à moi qui l'ai "suivi" depuis l'an dernier, pour zhom c'était tout nouveau un Ricky dans notre vie, mais maintenant faut les voir en ballade, ils sont siamois! les voilà maintenant qui font la bande des mecs, parfois au parc ça m'énerve de voir Ricky courir pour aller vers zhom alors que je suis à côté... mais on a une petite explication pour cela    ::    c'est gildas qui lui fait courir, et je peux vous dire que les 2 prennent un plaisir fou! Même avec sa patoune en l'air, qu'est ce qu'il cavale vite! Et ma Willow qui court aussi vite qu'elle peut, c'est que du bonheur de les voir tous les trois...j'en prends des photos et des photos mais ce sentiment qui m'envahi quand je les regarde cavaler tous les 3....    c'est intransmissible... mon bipède trouve que je ne cours pas assez vite pour Ricky et que du coup il trotte derrière moi pour me faire plaisir    (c'est vrai en plus! il joue le jeu ce gentleman de Ricky    )  

*Ce que je disais sur son côté BA*..... il n'est pas tranquille quand tout le monde n'est pas ensemble, il attend Willow (eh oui c'est toujours poupoune qu'on attend   ), il nous regarde marcher plus loin et se retourne pour vérifier où elle est, si elle est à l'arrêt en train de renifler encore un arbre, il s'arrête nous regarde, regarde en arrière, on dirait qu'il dit " c'est quoi ce binz?! allez hophophop tout le monde marche ensemble!" pareil si gildas marche loin devant ou en le faisait courir, ils sont tous les 3 loin devant, il s'arrête et se retourne, et pendant les ballade, il fait le va et vient, en avant, en arrière pour bien regrouper son troupeau    Ah je suis gaga, mais je sais que plusieurs d'entre vous retrouve ce comportement chez vos bergers! 

Quand il s'arrête pour attendre les autres, on dirait en fait qu'il est tiraillé entre l'envie de nous suivre (car il ne nous lâche jamais) et ses instincts de berger. Et puis parfois il n'est pas inquiet mais juste blasé d'attendre .... poupoune! et il la regarde d'un air fatigué "bon tu viens??!"  En plus les arbres elle tient à les renifler.... mais bien et longtemps quoi! Il est à côté de nous et si elle tarde trop c'est  "bon allez je viens  voir ce que tu as trouvé mais après on y va hien?" Et poupoune suit (mais pas toujours ma ptite bourrique!)En fait depuis que *Ricky* est avec nous, elle suit mieux. Mais bon ça reste ma petite bourrique avec sa tête de mule de terrier, faut que je surveille car l'autre fois elle m'a fait une peur bleu en allant sur la route encore!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ce qui est génial avec mon loup c'est qu'il comprend en une seule fois, il est trop intelligent mon bébé. Une fois on marchait en bas de la résidence, et Willow avait disparu derrière un arbre et elle a pensé bon de contourner un immeuble pour aller voir ce qu'il y avait de l'autre côté. Ne la voyant pas nous suivre, j'y vais et Ricky tente de me suivre, je lui non, reste là...et  beh il est resté sans bronché, sans détacher son regard  de moi et où la direction dans laquelle j'allais.. et après il m'a vu revenir avec poupoune, *il était content et moi aussi.... car il a eu suffisamment confiance en moi pour m'attendre, il savait que je  revenais*. _(Par contre c'est moins vrai quand on approche une voiture..L'autre jour on a croisé un couple qui chargeait la voiture,alors poupoune qui va dire bonjour et faire sa belle...Ricky me voit me diriger vers la voiture, il a eu l'air inquiet et s'y est précipité! Il voulait monter dans le coffre!  soit il aime les bagnoles  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux07_g.gif[/img]  (il adore les virés en voiture comme sa moma) soit il a peur d'être laissé derrière... mais il verra bien que même à côté d'une voiture il peut me faire confiance)_

C'est là que je dis qu'il est obéissant dans le sens où il devine très vite ce qu'on attends de lui et il le fait. Willow comprends aussi bien, mais son côté terrier fait que c'est une vraie bourrique ma louloute!

 Comme disait Coraline (une bénévole) ,il a toujours été courageux, toujours joyeux, de bonne humeur! On dirait que tant qu'il a nos caresses, c'est le plus heureux du monde et le reste ne compte plus... Et j'avoue que *pour moi c'est pareil, quand pour x raisons, ca ne va pas, on se regarde et avec willow on fait les fous, et je suis la plus heureuse des bipèdes.  Le reste ne compte plus! mon petit bout de paradis sur terre...*  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/love5.gif[/img]

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ce WE il a fait moche, il est allé au parc et même une partie de la forêt qui s'y trouve, mais on n'avait pas l'APN, donc pas de photos
Il a bien trotté, il a apprécié de découvrir la forêt, les nouvelles odeurs etc, il était tout content! 

Par contre j'ai des photos des occupations de mon Ricky quand il est à la maison... monsieur a pris l'initiative d'une chaise musicale

----------


## poppo

Les    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  , les    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  , on en veut des pacquets   :kao1:  :kao1:

----------


## fripouille41

oui des photos! on ne s'en lasse jamais!

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est beau l amour    ::   :bisous2:

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci pour ce que vous faites pour lui.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Vi c'est beau l'amour et non c'est nous qui remercions TRicky d'exister, avec lui notre famille est vraiment au complet et en équilibre  

Fripouille41 et poppo vous l'aurez cherché, je bombarde!  

D'abord pour la chaise musicale

Voilà ce que ça donne un petit poupouyou qui squatte le lit d'un grand loup  




Tricky tu triches la chaise musicale c'est un par place, j'y suis déjà!!  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux07_g.gif[/img]



Bah puisque c'est comme ça, je vais tenter ma chance auprès de Willow!


Et Onyx la gardienne des régles de la chaise musicale

----------


## poppo

Quel plaisir de voir Ricky chez lui!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Faut pas croire qu'il se laisse faire le Ricky! 

Quand un grand loup squatte le lit d'une petite pounette...  


Mais si mais si je suis très bien dans ce lit!  



Et alors la pounette fait sa malheureuse ben vi le lit de papa ours est trop grand!!

----------


## poppo

::   ::   ::   faut croire que tous les bergers font ça.....notre Duc (BA) squatte aussi la corbeille de notre Dumbo (x caniche) malgré que tout dépasse.....  :lol2:

----------


## HAWKEYE

Arf, nous s'en fiche finalement de la chaise musicale, notre moma elle dit plein de bitises! on partage vous voyez  






J'ai mon grand lit, mais j'aime bien dormir pas loin de ma Willow, alors je vais la rejoindre dans son lit, mais alors elle est à l'étroit, donc elle s'en va dans le grand lit, et donc je la suis!       vous suivez?  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux07_g.gif[/img]

AAh, on est quand même mieux ici hein!

----------


## Isabel31

::    Sont marrants tes loulous    ::  
Les chaises musicales, je connais aussi à la maison    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oui ils nous font beaucoup rire mami et papy  

Notre "TRicky" (c'est son petit nom doux   ) continue à s'attacher à nous, et nous à lui. 
Il y a aussi une évolution du côté de la relation Tricky-Willow : il la protège énormément, je crois qu'il en est même possessif de sa petite mamie, ce papy Ricky!  
Quand on est en ballade, et qu'on rencontre d'autres chiens, si par malheur un chien s'intéresse de trop près à Willow (qui elle snob joyeusement tout les autres), il arrive en courant et s'interpose entre le chien et Willow! sans être méchant mais avec un regard l'air de dire Pas touche!  
Dans la maison, ils se suivent constamment. Willow suit Zéphyr qui est un vrai glouton et qui sonne l'alarme en miaulant d'une façon spécifique quand il croit qu'il aura une friandise. L'alerte donnée, m'zelle Willow arrive à toute vitesse, clic clic clic sur le parquet, suivi de grands popom popom de Ricky  
Donc maintenant non seulement il attends Willow en ballade en tant que membre de sa famille, mais il s'attache réellement à elle même, et je suis ravie de voir ces évolutions!

Sinon mon coeur a failli s'arrêter quand Willow en voulant faire comme Tricky au parc samedi, a essayé de boire mais à un autre endroit du petit étang, où il y avait la couche de glace jusqu'au bord, cette bourrique a marché dessus et plouf! Nous on a pied mais elle non! elle s'est agrippé avec ses 2 pattounes à la couche de glace, et zom la sortie, je pleurais à chaudes larmes, c'est arrivé tellement vite! Elle n'était pas du tout traumatisé la pounette, elle courait partout en voulant se réchauffer j'imagine... et Ricky sentant qu'il se passait quelque chose pas comme d'habitude, essayait à chaque fois de poser la patte sur elle, et il a même aboyé un grand WOAF! (lui qui n'aboie jamais) on l'aurait entendu de l'autre côté du parc. Zhom lui était pris d'un fou rire nerveux.  Willow enfouissait sa tête dans l'herbe et la boue (je mettrai des photos sur son poste, c'était une westie chocolat!) et faisait plus la folle que d'habitude, Ricky était en éveil et tournait autour d'elle pendant tout le chemin du retour vers la voiture...

Dans la saga ingalls, il y a parfois de grosses frayeurs...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ah un autre petit détail, Ricky par manque d'équilibre parfois, fait pipi bancalement et il arrive qu'il ait des gouttes sur les pattes.
J'ai pas du faire attention au début    car depuis la semaine dernière il a une petite irritation sur la patte arrière droite, qu'il a léché, cela n'a pas aidé!
Je lui ai mis de l'antiseptique, et hier on m'a donné une crème cicatrisante. 
Pour les petites croutes sur la babine gauche qu'il avait depuis le départ, il avait frotté pas mal avec sa patte, ce qui avait un peu aggravé, mais là ça va, je lui ai mis du Dakin et depuis quelques jours il ne se frotte plus la babine avec la patte, il laisse cicatriser. 
Mais je ne sais toujours pas à quoi c'est du.. puce de parquet, poussière, petite piqure dehors... sais pas..

Quand je dis qu'il est obéissant mon bébé, c'est aussi le cas quand je lui demande de ne pas toucher à ses blessures après le Dakin, on voit bien que cela le démange et qu'il voudrait bien gratter ou lécher mais il obéit     Pour Willow j'aurai sans doute eu besoin d'une collerette pour l'en empêcher!  

On aussi trouve que de façon générale, il pose plus la patte gauche, sans pouvoir étirer, mais elle est moins "suspendue"...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est trop meugnon et ca fait du bien   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   merci aussi a ta poupoune qui est vraiment sympa   :Embarrassment: k:  meme pas peur du gros    ::   :bisous2:

----------


## HAWKEYE

vi ma poupoune elle est sympa avec lui, je crois qu'elle aussi l'aime beaucoup

----------


## HAWKEYE

Les 2 fois d'avant au parc, je n'avais que mon portable alors la qualité des photos pas top, mais mon loup lui il est BEAU !

----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE

Dispute conjugale? [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux07_g.gif[/img]  moi je ne rentre pas dans leurs petites naffaires  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/rosebud.gif[/img]

----------


## momo

Je rigole en voyant la dernière photo...dos à dos...ils se font la tete les deux petits coeurs 

 pour tous ces jolis commentaires et toutes ses belles photos 
Ils sont trop choux

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est ton jardin   :hein2:  t habites VERSAILLES  ou quoi :    ::   ::   ::   ::   je blague bien sur  y a de quoi faire pour les loulous la dis donc l allée ! si tu rentres pas dans ton bikini cet été , pas d excuses  avec les joggings que tu peux te taper avec tes 2 loupiots !! 
dis donc se font la gueules 2 namoureux derriere    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

C'est au parc  

c'est vrai pas d'excuses pour le bikini, mais c'est avec zhom que Ricky préfère courir, il parait que je ne cour pas assez vite pour Monsieur[img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/kaola.gif[/img] ce coquin il se fait plaindre auprès des gens pour sa patte en l'air mais il cavale bien vite!! il me fait plaisir parfois il fait mine de courir à côté de moi      alors avec Willow on fait la bande des filles et on va à notre rythme  
elle pour le coup a besoin de perdre un peu

----------


## fripouille41

c'est trop drole!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quel régal les photos et l'histoire

----------


## Lili-kat

C'est un vrai bol d'air frais le post de Tricky, Willow et cie. 
Même si je ne réponds pas toujours,  je lis tous les messages avec ravissement, et à chaque fois  c'est la caverne d'Ali baba : tendresse, émotion, amour, joie, drôlerie, belles ballades, des animaux et des maîtres heureux, en harmonie  

La relation que Willow et Ricky ont noué est très touchante, on l'adore votre petite famille

----------


## huet

Superbes     comme toujours. En ballades comme à la maison. Le petit bonhomme respire la joie de vivre. Et la pucinette qui le suit partout. Un coup je te pique ton lit un autre on dort ensemble. Vos devez bien rire parfois avec ces 2 petits clowns.

----------


## HAWKEYE

> on l'adore votre petite famille


nous aussi  



> Vos devez bien rire parfois avec ces 2 petits clowns.


 et oui on continue de bien rigoler avec notre duo qui déchire  

Bien quelques semaines sans nouvelles, et les photos s'accumulent! 
Comme promis à Malin et les autres tatas, voici quelques nouvelles fraîches. 
Tricky a bien meilleur appétit qu'en arrivant, autant avant il était petit mangeur, autant maintenant il se rattrape, il finit bien ses gamelles, aussi bien qu'il faut que je surveille qu'il ne prenne pas trop de poids non plus car monsieur est toujours partant pour ses friandises, il se met à l'assis et compagnie pour faire le beau en vue de récompenses en caresses et biscuits. zhom trouve qu'il pose plus volontiers sa patte, mais ce n'est qu'en appui. Peut être est-ce due au départ du grand froid? Je continue les massages, je ne sais pas si cela aide mais en tout cas il y en a un qui les affectionne tout particulièrement! 

Maintenant qu'il a pris ces aises, devinez quoi... monsieur se montre protecteur par rapport à moi... vis-à-vis d'autres chiens!  Il suffit qu'il y en ait qui arrivent en courant vers moi cela déplait à monsieur. L'autre jour au parc, on était en groupe et Ricky n'a pas aimé qu'une fifille sharpei vienne vers moi avec un peu trop entrain pour jouer, elle a vu les cros de monsieur Ricky de près et sa moma n'était pas bien contente..    alors hop on gronde le loup, on le met à l'assis un peu à l'écart et il nous regardait tout penaud  
Il nous l'a refait avec une autre toutoune de la résidence hier qui arrivait vers moi en courant pour faire la fête... il a tenté de la remettre à sa place, et c'est lui qui s'est retrouvé remis à sa place par moma vite fait bien fait. C'était un peu gênant car la minute qui précédait je rassurait la mère au sujet de ses filles s'attroupaient autour de lui en le couvrant de câlins, elle ne connaissait pas bien les chiens et regardait Tricky d'un air dubitative, et me disait que les bergers allemands c'était tout ou rien et qu'elle avait entendu plein d'histoires etc et je lui disait que derrière chaque chien il y avait un humain et son éducation et sur ça hop il a fallu que mon Tricky montre ses jolis cros devant la madame! elle a du repartir avec ses aprioris.. vivement que l'on se recroise. 

On pense que cela dépend vraiment de l'approche des chiens, que ce soit mâle et femelle. Tant qu'ils ne viennent pas en courant vers moi, il ne dit rien. On en croise plein, même des mâles à qui il ne dit rien. En forêt par exemple, je pensais qu'il allait encore montrer ses belles dents à un husky en pleine force de l'âge mais comme le loulou s'était approché de lui par le flanc et il ne l'avait pas vu arriver, tout s'est fait doucement, Tricky enfouissait son gros museau dans le pelage de l'autre et tout le monde se reniflait joyeusement. 
Ce qui est génial avec Tricky c'est qu'il a un SUPER rappel    Face à Oki, le akita inu de la résidence, Ricky était déchainé, et courait vers lui en grongant, les poils hérissés et le reste et Oki pas commode avec les mâles, et qui était en laisse avec sa moma, a sauté le muret pour répondre et il a juste fallu que je le rappelle pour qu'il revienne (c'est magique quand on sait la tête de mule qu'est Willow), on a du répété le rappel car il voulait repartir à chaque fois, mais jamais il n'est allé au conflit, même si cela le démangeait. Pour ça il est magique et j'ai confiance en lui. Ce qui est marrant c'est que Willow est amoureuse de Oki... ce brusque qui lui fait parfois un peu mal car il ne la ménage pas... elle sautille partout comme une folle et en jappant pour jouer, il n'y qu'avec lui qu'elle se comporte avec autant d'entrain, ce qui énerve encore plus Ricky    qui lui demande qu'une chose c'est d'aller donner une bonne leçon à Oki    Pas touche à sa poupoune!    Par contre avec les inconnus, surtout les messieurs, Ricky a toujours des mouvements de recul si c'est eux qui viennent vers lui. Et là encore c'est à la tête (ou l'odeur/le langage corporel) du client, l'autre jour il s'est reculé à toute vistesse à moitié en grognant légèrement.. quand un monsieur a voulu le caresser.

----------


## HAWKEYE

On a hâte que les beaux jours arrivent et qu'on parte à la plage pour 
faire courir nos loups, on sent qu'ils en ont un peu marre des ballades 
de tous les jours qui se ressemblent. En plus ces 3 dernières semaines, 
on s'est rendu plus en forêt qu'au parc car problèmes de voiture et donc
 c'était moins marrant pour les 2 car il ne pouvaient pas vraiment 
courir.
Assez parlé, place aux photos de mes loustiques adorés, je 
vais faire le tri de ce pas  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Photogra.gif[/img]

----------


## vidau.fabienne

si la petite commence a lorgner  :amour3:   sur un autre mec ca va pas lui plaire au gros , deja a mon avis le cul a cul chacun de son coté c etait pour une histoire de mecs  qui courtisent la miss    ::   ::   ::   je vois bien le tableau quand tu dis non non il est gentil et que le loulou montre ces plus belles ratounes   :lol2:   :Embarrassment: k:  on attend les photos   :bisous2:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> je mettrai des photos sur son poste, c'était une westie chocolat!)


Su tu peux mettre le lien de Willow

----------


## HAWKEYE

oui ça doit bien être à cause de la dispute conjugale de l'autre fois, oh qu'ils se débrouillent, mais bon Willow qui se sert d'un autre pour le rendre jaloux quand même ça vole pas bien haut hein  
Oui j'espère rectifier le tire auprès de la mère, car les trois filles étaient dingues de lui, voulaient le revoir etc. Une voulait être véto, une autre kiné peut être pour chiens, je lui disais qu'elle pourrait alors m'aider pour sa papatte, elles n'arrêtaient pas de me poser des questions sur lui et disaient vivement qu'on le revoit etc, un vrai fan club qu'il a eu ce gros loup, alors j'espère que la mère ne restera pas sur ce qu'elle a vu en partant, ce serait dommage qu'elle passe ses aprioris à ses filles..

Pour le lien de ma poupoune c'est par là, mais faudra excuser la mère indigne que je suis car les photos ne sont pas à jour  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... ght=willow
Les premières photos d'elle dans les bras de sa Prescillia - le coup de foudre a opéré et le début de mon histoire d'Amour avec la plus gentille des poupounes

----------


## HAWKEYE

Tous ensemble on se réfugie loin de cette chose bruyante appelée aspirateur    Onyx elle était sur son l'arbre à chat

----------


## HAWKEYE

Mon beau à la forêt ces derniers WE :

















Et clic! de beaux yeux pour sa moma

----------


## HAWKEYE

L'heure du miam miam et Zéphyr qui rode    il se dit toujours on ne sait jamais quelque fois qu'ils ne finissent pas leurs gamelles

----------


## HAWKEYE

L'évènement de ces dernières semaines : l'arrivée du Lit de Tricky, alors je vous dis pas tous les âmes de la maison ont voulu essayé, et la file d'attente était longue 4 pattes et 2 pattes  

La reine mère Onyx 


Zéphinou le coquin 


Et le principal intéressé contraint de partager avec sa Willow :

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Tricky sous toutes les coutures dans son nouveau lit*  
Je ne me lasse pas de le regarder dormir paisiblement, je pense qu'il sait maintenant qu'en se réveillant, il n'y aura pas une seule autre journée pleine de questions, c'est le passé tout ça
Et en le regardant je me demande parfois qui sauve qui car moi aussi je le regarde avec des yeux pleins de reconnaissance. 

(_ll y a bien des jours où mon cur se remplit d'amertume face aux humains et où je ressens beaucoup de dégout et lui et Willow et les minous sont là pour me rappeler à moi même. Pour rappeler ces valeurs qui nous sont communes,la confiance, l'honnêteté, l'authenticité, la simplicité et l'amour inconditionnel qui est loin d'être spontané chez nous autres les humains. Mais eux réussissent à faire renaitre tout cela car ils le sont eux même - désintéressés et sans artifices. Il est parfois bon de se protéger des différentes facettes des êtres humains, mais face à mes bêtes, plus besoin de faire attention ou de se protéger, tout est comme annoncé - fiable
Je n'ai jamais consciemment attendu quelque chose de la part de mes bêtes et étrangement même si l'on est dans une logique d'attente face à un chien/chat, on ne peut jamais être déçue... car ils n'ont pas d'égo et même quand ils leur a manqué quelque chose dans la vie, ils peuvent se redonner dans artifice, sans mélodrame. Leur simplicité d'être même après une vie de galère peut être plutôt déconcertante pour nous autres et rend très humble..._ _on se relève doucement, on se reconstruit, on se redonne__ et on revit sans amertume et on se méfie quand même un peu des mêmes coups, comme mon Tricky _ _héhé on n'est pas bête non plus hein_ _ car ils nous_ _rappellent un peu nous même parfois, la naïveté de se donner en toute confiance, sans se poser des questions... ils sont fidèles et restent vrais. Aimer les bêtes je pense aide à ne pas détester les autres formes de vie avec leurs particularités en un sens, humain y compris.. enfin je crois que cela nous aide à rester propre..
__A nous 6 on arrive à se sentir fort à notre façon je crois.. et à rester très loin des logiques d'expectative, un grande leçon de vie en ce moment_  _ humains et chiens ne sont fait pareils, mais tout de même on aurait beaucoup à apprendre à leur contact..

Cela me rappelle la signature d'une modératrice, une citation de Conficius que j'aime bcp, je me permets de citer
_*L'homme de bien ne demande rien qu'à lui-même ; l'homme de peu demande tout aux autres.
Agis avec gentillesse, mais n'attends pas de la reconnaissance
Exige beaucoup de toi-même et attends peu des autres. Ainsi beaucoup d'ennuis te seront épargnés
Notre plus grande gloire n'est point de tomber, mais de savoir nous relever chaque fois que nous tombons
(Dixit Confucius)*
_Merci mon loulou d'exister dans ma vie   voilà pour la parenthèse philo désolée quand j'écris c'est parti pour des pages_   )









wa l'autre hé elle prend toute la place grrr  


Yeeeeeehhaaaa j'ai le lit pour MOA tout seul!!!!  

bras de Morphée 


Oohh ça a l'air confortable là où ils sont ces 2 là!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## HAWKEYE

quoi déjà?! il n'est que 21hr 

c'est vrai que Ricky pourrait facilement faire de la bonne pub pour ces coussins pour chiens, il dort si bien! il fait tout si bien de toute façon

----------


## HAWKEYE

Balade en groupe au parc

un bisous de Nina


La balle pour Ricky ce n'est pas trop ça, non lui tout ce qui l'intéresse c'est de rester près de nous, toujours dans nos patte, même quand il a envie de courir, donc pour le faire courir, il faut qu'on s'y mette aussi pour qu'il le fasse  








L'heure des biscuits, Ricky est dans la place  


Jamais loin de nous même quand il y a plein de copains


on ose mais alors juste un peu

Avec Moca et Enjoy (qui porte bien son nom la puce    )






Mon beau gosse nous attend

----------

RRrrrho Des photos encore trop magiques.  
ce toutou vit vraiment l'enfer : tit dodo moelleux à souhait et ballade en forêt. 
Un vrai régal pr les mirettes.

----------


## gisse10

et bien voilà un petit père très heureux ça fait plaisir à voir

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci gisse, nous les photos on ne s'en lasse pas, mais on a mieux à la maison, les vrai modèles  
Et quel enfer Annabelle! il se fait maltraiter par les chats! il est obligé de partager avec eux son lit tu te rends compte, c'est vraiment horrible, quelle vie de misère [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/francko5.gif[/img]
(Mon Zéphyr qu'on 
voit sur ces photos ressemble beaucoup à T-boon, le petit coeur de 
Annabelle, je lui dédicace ces photos en pensant à celles où on le 
voyait dans les patounes tout collé câlin avec sa Louise, une complicité
 sans pareil..)

Quelques petites dernières pour ce soir, regardes un peu comment il a l'air blasé 






Quand je m'approchais avec l'apn, Ricky s'est mis à remuer la queue, Zéphyr en a eu marre de se la prendre en plein visage et a décidé de la bloquer avec sa patte... rahlala, même pas la liberté d'expression dans cette maison je vous jure c'est l'enfer


sniff sniff qu'est ce que ça sent...



  Sur celle-là on dirait qu'ils sont 2 à penser la même chose : Il y a quelqu'un dans mon lit! [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/miracle.gif[/img]


allez moi je ne fais plus la tête, je partaze dit Ricky 



Sur celle-là, c'était une des premières fois qu'ils partageait le lit et même maintenant Ricky fait très attention à Zéphyr, il se fait lui -même tout petit dans son propre lit, c'est vraiment une bonne patte notre Tricky  



(Mon Zéphyr qu'on voit sur ces photos ressemble beaucoup à T-boon, le petit coeur de Annabelle, je lui dédicace ces photos en pensant à celles où on le voyait dans les patounes tout collé câlin avec sa Louise, une complicité sans pareil..)

----------


## HAWKEYE

Pour le plaisir des yeux aujourd'hui en voiture:





Ils ont visiblement réglé leurs problèmes conjugaux, ils ne se font plus la tête en voiture

----------


## poppo

Toujours un régal les histoires de Tricky, Willow et Co!!
Trop chouette le lit!!! Tu l'a trouvé où? J'offrira bien le même a mon Ricky à moi    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MALIN



----------


## HAWKEYE

Malin Ricky te fait un spécial bisous  

coucou poppo, le lit je l'ai acheté en taille XXL sur zoo + 


Il est très bien avec les bords pour poser la tête, et tout est déhoussable et lavable sauf le coussin, je mets une couverture par dessus pour éviter de le salir trop.
Le seule point faible - les poils accrochent vite, mais il suffit de les enlever régulièrement avec des petits mouvements circulaires de la main ou avec une éponge légèrement mouillé, pour que ça ne s'accumule pas et aérer souvent bien sur

----------

Merci bcp pr ces gentilles "dédicaces" T BOON...

Ricky est vraiment magnifique et il a vraiment du type bA (certaines mimiques..)

et celle-ci c'est ma préférée : 
la trombine !!!!!

----------


## HAWKEYE

oui c'est ça en fait, il a bien des mimiques qui font ressortir le côté ba 
mais alors au niveau du dedans c'est une crème de ba aussi  


ps pour fabienne : quand je disais que ça ne volait pas bien haut, je parlais de ma poupoune pas de toi bien entendu 
cette Willow qui essaie de rendre Ricky jaloux, elle devrait avoir honte d'utiliser d'autres mâles pour arriver à ses fins

----------


## Urrugne

Comme cela fait du bien de regarder ces photos (on ne s'en lasse pas), merci de nous faire participer à toutes vos joies car à Morée on a le coeur si lourd avec le retour de Muffy et de Kaiser que ces nouvelles effacent pour un instant le chagrin que l'on éprouve pour ces chiens qui n'ont pas eu la chance de Ricky. Et à cette heure-ci je vais me coucher le coeur moins gros.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Tant mieux si ces photos vous mettent un peu de baume au cur, c'était aussi l'effet recherché pour les tatas du refuge, spécialement en ce moment...
cela doit être dur de se sentir impuissant devant certains retours...
Je pense bien fort aux copains de Ricky qui attendent au refuge, spécialement Kaiser et Muffy

----------


## HAWKEYE

Willow était chez le véto toute la journée aujourd'hui pour son détartrage, kyste etc

Cela a été l'occasion pour moi de mesurer à quel point Ricky dépend d'elle comme repère.
Il était tout perdu, dès que les chats faisaient un peu trop de bruit en jouant (rah ces 2 là!   ) il n''était pas tranquille, il venait se réfugier auprès de moi, sous la table pendant que je bossais...
Sans qu'on ne s'en rende compte en fait Ricky se cale vraiment sur le comportement de Willow en fait..
Ce soir il était tout content de la retrouver, il a fait la fête et a voulu jouer. Willow elle était un peu patraque.. ma poupoune d'amour..
Monsieur le galant lui a même laissé le grand lit    et il s'est mis dans le petit

----------


## choupette nat

d'habitude je me moque ..mais ce soir te fais de gros mi  mis

----------


## huet

Ah ces loulous, plus communicatifs que les humains à 2 pattes!!!!!!!! 
Il est gentil le petit Ricky.  J'espère que la mimiss ira mieux demain pour jouer avec son copain.... 
  aux 2 loustics et aux mimis.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Gros mimis à toi aussi choupette  
Depuis le temps qu'elle supporte mon gagatisme sur ma Willow et maintenant sur mon Ricky   pauvre d'elle  

Bien d'accord avec toi huet, ils ont un certain art de la communication nos loulous qui est étranger à nous les humains qui avons la parole..

Là tout le monde a retrouvé son lit, les minous n'arrêtent pas de renifler Willow qui sent un peu le médicament 
Ma poupoune elle dort dans les choux fleurs... elle est trop magique

----------


## annidaho

Il n'y a pas de mots tellement c'est magnifique de les voir ensemble ; ma préférée est dans la voiture. C'est à mourir de rire   :kao2:   Grosses caresses à tous ces trésors et merci de prendre si bien soin d'eux   :applause2:  :calinou:

----------


## fripouille41

c'est toujours rejouissant de voir a quelpoint Ricky est heureux!

----------


## poppo

J'espère voir le beau Ricky et la craquante Willow trèèèès bientôt....   ::

----------


## choupette nat

mon petit doigt me dit que c'est dans vraiment pas longtemps ...genre dimanche

----------


## HAWKEYE

dimanche oui mais pas sure que Ricky et Willow m'accompagnent pour rendre visite à la clôture de poppo

----------


## poppo

AH non alors......  :grrr:  veux les voir , moi!!! T'inquiète ils ne s'échapperont pas ( sauf s'ils sautent haut! )   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

on revient du parc, notre voiture nous a encore fait des siennes! c'est pas des blagues on est resté en panne tous seuls 

là on va voir pour une autre voiture

du coup demain pas sur    on se tient au courant, on trouvera un moyen pour venir chez toi

----------


## choupette nat



----------


## HAWKEYE

On a réussi à se faire aider, un voisin est venu, j'ai embarqué mes loulous dans sa voiture et on a poussé avec les même agents de sécurité du parc avec qui je me suis pris le bec plus tôt car ils voulaient que je tienne Ricky et Willow en laisse. _On lui dit qu'on aimerait bien savoir le pourquoi de cette règle dans un grand parc - c'est pour empêcher votre chien d'aller sur les gens qu'il me dit. En plus du fait que Ricky marche au pied, je lui dit la semaine dernière je n'ai pas demandé aux parents de l'enfant qui m'a bousculé de le tenir en laisse! il me dit c'est pas pareil les enfants et les animaux - je lui dit Monsieur, nous sommes tous des animaux!_

grrr  non mais c'est vrai, pourquoi ne pas interdire aux gens/enfants de jouer au ballon ou frisby alors? puisque cela nous tomber sur la tête à n'importe quel moment...c'est dans la même veine non?  
Bref, ce même monsieur et ses collègues sont venus nous aider à pousser la tuture, c'était un peu embarrassant    elle a fini par démarrer mais elle n'est plus du tout fiable
Ricky et Willow n'ont pas tout compris, balade au parc, bain de soleil, brossage, pis - réprimande par bipède en uniforme, bagnole du voisin, moma qui pousse avec ses pitis bras. Foutue bagnole qu'on a fait réparer il y a à peine quelques semaines... 
Coup de bol dans nos mésaventures du jour- une bonne affaire dénichée hier, on s'est jeté dessus ce soir, on a signé, on aura une voiture d'occasion, on est sur la paille    mais avec un plus grand coffre pour les départs en vacances pour les toutous   la banquette étant pour les chats pour les grands départs 

*On trouvera un moyen de se voir poppo, en semaine, via transport en commun ou alors quelqu'un d'autre pourra venir...
Pour que tu vois Ricky en vrai, je viendrai te voir avec la clique en voiture, une fois que keops sera là si tu veux bien, comme ça moi je verrai Duc*

----------


## poppo

J'ai eu la chance de voir des chiens et leurs mamans géniaux aujourd'hui    ::   : Ricky et Willow de Hawkeye et Lily de Ugann

Beaucoup de mal a les laisser partir    ::  

Ricky est vraiment très très beau, très attaché a sa moman et très protecteur envers SA Willow, incroyable que ce loulou est resté si longtemps au refuge...

Quand il fourre sa tête dans vos bras vous fondez littéralement   :amour3:  , Hawkeye je te le garde quand tu veux!   :Embarrassment: k:  avec ta petite poupette qui comme une vrai fille mène Ricky a la baquette   :lol2: 

J'espère vous revoir tous quand Kéops sera arrivé a sa maison!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Eh beh l'émerveillement a été réciproque envers Duc et les bipèdes [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous04.gif[/img]Merci pour votre accueil chaleureux. 
Que dire de DUC    encore un peu oui je revenais avec lui    moi qui aime les bergers allemands.
Tu as vu un peu comment Ricky se "colle"? et comment il a peur de ne pas avoir assez de caresses? il en veut rien que pour lui, non mais!

Mon Ricky ne sait pas vraiment jouer à la balle et n'ose jamais s'éloigner de nous au parc quand on lui lance des balles/bâtons. Au début, voyant Duc courir après la balle, il a suivi! Puis Duc ne lâchait plus Ricky d'une semelle! du coup monsieur fuyait mais Duc ne lâchait rien, il continuait à le suivre, à le lécher, il en était amoureux et n'avait pas grand chose à faire de Lili et Willow!! Ricky a finit par lui montrer ses jolis dents par moments   . Je suis vraiment contente pour Duc qu'il va retrouver un copain, avec l'arrivée de Keops, ils pourront faire les foufous ensemble  . Ricky n'a rien dit aux gentils matous car eux ont procédé à un rythme qui a du plaire à monsieur.
Duc est vraiment un loulou super, une vraie crème de chien, pas une once de méchanceté et beau comme un dieu. Il cherchait vraiment à jouer, il nous ramenait la balle et nous incitait à la relancer, il est super craquant, au plan physique comme au plan du caractère. Vraiment, Ugann et moi avons été impressionnées par sa sociabilité. Pour Lili, c'était e grand bonheur, elle se roulait et se roulait dans l'herbe et restait attentive aux miettes de gâteaux qui tomberait  




> Beaucoup de mal a les laisser partir  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]


réciproque aussi.Au moment du départ, Willow ne voulait pas, et Ricky voyant que sa Willow ne venait pas, a tenté de re-rentrer aussi dans la maison, la honte ils ne voulaient plus de leur moma, enfin on s'est bien marrés   [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]

On se revoit avec grand plaisir pour une ballade avec les chiens, une fois que Keops aura posé ses valises chez toi  
(N'hésites pas à poster les photos de tous nos loulous ensemble  )

----------


## HAWKEYE

fin mars début avril

on a rapproché les lits des monstres car ils aiment bien être ensemble, en fait Ricky suit Willow partout









photo suivante - le soir du retour de Willow de chez le véto. 
Toute la journée il n'avait pas été bien, il n'avait même pas fini sa gamelle. Il est tout content de la retrouver

----------


## huet

pour toutes ces belles photos.   Ils sont vraiment trognons tes loulous Hawkeye. Le petit Ricky a l'air aussi fatigué que sa copine. Il veille sur elle!!!! 
  à toutes tes bêbettes d'amour. Cela fait plaisir de voir le petit bonhomme heureux après les galères par où il est passé.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Bisous transmis huet! C'est vrai que Ricky se cale énormément sur le comportement de Willow et son rythme. C'est elle qui mène la danse  

Ricky ne comprenait pas pourquoi je lui demandais d'aller dans le grand panier!!   non non je suis très bien ici!  
Willow ne le voyait pas du même oeil [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/ooterreu.gif[/img]

----------


## Meli94250

Ah qu'ils sont beaux  

Vivement que je vous revois!! 

Bisous et caresses aux loulous

----------


## HAWKEYE

Qui est en dessous? c'est toi Ricky?  












Héhoooo c'est _moi _ Ricky!!!!  




Merci Meli, tu es toujours la bienvenue, ici ou au parc

----------


## huet

Tout le monde dort comme des loirs!!!!   Sacrées positions les loustics. Et les uns sur les autres et les uns tordus et un autre qui dort debout etc.....   Trop mimis.....

----------


## huet

Si le petit Muffy et les autres malheureux pouvaient avoir autant de chance que le petit Ricky!!!!!!  Cela serait plus que  
Arrivés dans une maison où les personnes prennent le temps de comprendre le loulou, de laisser le temps au loulou de "s'adapter" à son rythme. Il n'y aurait plus d'adoptions râtées à cause "d'adoptants râtés"........

----------


## Urrugne

Q'importe la taille du panier, pour Ricky ce qui importe c'est d'être à côté de Willow, et Dieu s'il en profite. A voir toutes leurs postures, on sent chez eux un réel bien-être. Je continuerai de regarder votre post, cela fait du bien. Bonne continuation à vous.

----------


## HAWKEYE

_*une léchouille de ricky à urrugne une de ses tatas du refuge  *_

----------


## breton67



----------


## gisse10

c'est l'amour fou entre ces deux petits bouts

----------


## HAWKEYE

Devinez quoi??!! 


On vient de retrouver des petites vidéos de la présentation de Ricky 
avec les chats!!! et où Willow fais la folle dans le lit du grand en prenant 
toute la place!!!  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/smiley15.gif[/img]
Âmes sensibles s'abstenir, images choquantes - chien en laisse à 
l'intérieur de la maison!  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]
C'était la toute première fois qu'il voyait les minous alors j'étais un peu inquiète quand même   

Elles sont en train de charger.. elles sont très sombres, mais on devine qui est qui

----------


## BAKA 79



----------


## poppo

:kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:

----------


## HAWKEYE

On a réussi à fusionner les 4 vidéos!
Onyx qui double de taille, Ricky tout perdu et inquiet, Willow toujours la coquine et Zéphyr qu'on ne voit tout en haut de l'arbre à chat :

[flash=480,360:3i805ic5]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xd82ij[/flash:3i805ic5]

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ta willow est adorable elle a quand meme fait du charme au gros des son arrivée  , elle avait l air toute contente    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## HAWKEYE

ça oui elle charme son monde mais discrètement. Et normalement elle commence par snober les malous pour les obliger à la suivre!  
ce qui est sure aussi qu'elle voulait tout le lit rien que pour elle, elle montrait bien que c'était chez elle!! (rien d'étonnant que celai ait fini comme dans la voiture, dos à dos en train de bouder!!   )
et le Ricky se laissait faire, complètement perdu mon gros loulou!!

----------


## vidau.fabienne

sur la video il a l air de boiter un peu , c est toujours le cas il fait comme mon gros , on le voit lever sa patte avant  en l air un bon moment  mon gros fait pareil , je sais pas si le previcoxle soulage ou non pour ca   :hein2:   :Embarrassment: k:  je pars bosser eh oui  , 8 mai ferié mais pas de pitié pour les vendeuses en supermarché  :lol2:   ::   c est trop injuste    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Dis donc tu es matinale!  

Oui comme dit au début de son arrivée, il boîtait, en fait il ne faisait que frôler par terre avec la patte gauche, doucement on avait cru voir une amélioration car une fois sur deux en sautillant pour marcher, c'est comme s'il prenait un peu appui dessus (sans vraiment poser la patte car il ne peut pas l'étirer au maximum, c'est pour ça qu'il n'avait pas pu être opéré quand il était au refuge). Mais là depuis 3-4 semaines, il boîte comme avant peut être plus je ne sais pas. Je ne sais pas si c'est du au retour des beaux jours et de la chaleur   parce qu'il fatigue beaucoup plus vite en balade depuis que ça s'est réchauffé. Et quand il y a un grand soleil, on part toujours blindé de bouteilles d'eau et on le ménage beaucoup en balade, en faisait des petites régulières ou en se reposant souvent 

Côté médoc, il prend tous les mations ses cachets d'Argilium que le refuge de Morée nous envoie et je continue ses petits massages quotidiens, en espérant que cela le soulage. J'ouvre l'oeil pour des produits naturels qui pourrait aider un peu   , car à le voir boiter lourdement comme ça, on se dit qu'il doit beaucoup user l'autre patte aussi, c'est un peu inquiétant.  Le previcoxle, je ne connais pas, cela aide pour les douleurs articulaires?  Mon Ricky comme c'est n loulou qui ne se plaint jamais, on ne sait pas si/quand il a mal ou pas, juste il se lèche parfois sa patte, mais ça peut ne vouloir rien dire.. On verra dans quelques mois pour une séance d'acuponcture ou chez un ostéopathe...

Sinon notre vie avec lui est toujours aussi égayée. On dit pour l'amour qu'au début c'est de la passion qui s'atténue et prend une forme plus routinière.... avec mes loulous, c'est l'inverse : on s'aime un peu plus tous les jours, et franchement je ne sais pas ce que l'on deviendrait sans eux... 

Bon courage pour le boulot fabienne!!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Parfois, môma, elle me chuchote de douces paroles dans les oreilles, je ne comprends pas tout, je sais juste qu'en se plongeant dans mes grands yeux marrons, elle est la plus heureuse. Elle me dit qu'ils sont magiques et que c'est un puits d'innocence. Ils ont le pouvoir de guérir, de calmer, d'apporter de la joie, de l'amour alors qu'eux même ont beaucoup pleuré dans le passé. 

Moman est très à l'écoute de mes besoins, mon évolution car maintenant que j'ai bien pris mes repères à la maison, elle me laisse plus de marge de manuvre. Maintenant j'ai le droit de rentrer dans la cuisine quand elle fait à manger, ou rentrer dans la chambre à coucher pour la réveiller ou juste pour m'allonger près d'eux si je le souhaite. Car oui moi je suis un loulou qui ne veut que faire plaisir, jamais je ne remets en question mes bipèdes quand ils me disent non, même pas besoin d'être ferme, j'obéis à la perfection, c'est pour cela que j'ai droit à beaucoup de choses, et je suis très fière de ma famille. Je ne comprends pas tous les mots, mais je devine rè vite ce qu'on attend de moi à certains moment,si on me l'a dit au moins une fois. Maman me dit que je suis très intelligent  

J'ai parfois encore un peu d'appréhension quand on est autour d'une voiture, je sais qu'il faut monter, et quand la voiture s'arrête il faut descendre mais si moma ou popa y vont chercher quelque chose de nouveau, je m'y précipite et je suis un peu accablé, avec un petit air inquiet... et là moma elle rigole et elle me dit mais non gros beta on ne va pas te laisser et elle me fait un gros bisous sur la truffe si j'accepte de redescendre   Je crois qu'elle m'Aime, ce sentiment que j'avais éprouvé de la part des tatas du refuge, maintenant je l'ai 24 sur 24 avec un moma rien pour moi et ma Willow bien sur! cette Willow parfois elle fait la maline, elle cherche à me mener à la baguette, et je la laisse gagner   les minous eux me font parfois peur quand ils se mettent à se courser partout en sautant partout et quand ils font des bêtises, maman ou papa crient fort contre eux, et moi j'aime po ça, je viens chercher du réconfort moma me fait un bisous en me disant que ce n'était pas contre moi. Ah ces chats drôles de bêtes, parfois ils viennent me renifler et Zéphyr lui aime bien faire sa sieste avec moi. 

Mais même si en arrivant j'étais maigre par pas trop d'appétit, on fait attention à mon poids car il parait qu'une surcharge ne serait pas bon pour mon boitement.. alors j'ai droit aux friandises pas grasses, des biscuits que j'adore! 

Avec les autres chiens en balade, je n'aime toujours pas que certains s'approchent de nous en courant, et s'ils s'intéressent à ma famille, il faut que je les inspecte! Il y a une carline toute joyeuse dans la résidence mais elle je ne l'aime pas du tout parce qu'elle fait des drôles de bruits en respirant et j'ai essayé 2 fois de lui montrer mes cros de près, moman m'a dit qu'elle était gentille et elle nous a faits se rencontrer à nouveau, et j'ai bien vu qu'elle ne nous voulait pas de mal, mais ses bruits quand elle me renifle, je crois que je n'aime pas du tout, je grogne pour montrer ma désapprobation!

Voilà pour mes nouvelles, moma me fait dire qu'on mettra quelques photos tout à l'heure.

----------


## fripouille41

et bien notre Ricky a l'air toujours aussi heureux! 
merci pour lui. Sa patte le fait toujours souffrir mais il doit quand même l'oublier un peu vu le bonnheur que tu lui donnes

----------


## HAWKEYE

C'est lui aussi qui nous rend heureux! 

Pour son boitement ce qui me préoccupe c'est depuis quelque temps il ne fait même plus mine de prendre appui sur la patte comme lors des progrès qu'il avait commencé à faire après son arrivée. Du coup à force il usera beaucoup plus vite sa patte valide, la droite, il la sollicite constamment en sautant pour se déplacer, c'est cela qui m'inquiète parfois. La chaleur n'a pas du arranger les choses, il se fatigue vraiment vite alors qu'on sent qu'il voudrait bien s'amuser encore

Ce qui est drôle c'est que pour courir sur quelques mètres, il va tellement vite que cela ne se voit pas qu'il se déplace sur trois pattes! 
Il devait être un sacré athlète quand il avait encore l'usage de sa pattoune!

----------

trop sympa la vidéo.

----------


## BAKA 79

oups, je n'ai pas réçu les alertes de ce post, et c'est ce matin que j'ai vu la vidéo sur le topic de Willow...
Je n'ai pu retenir mes larmes d'émotion en voyant et écoutant l'arrivée de Ricky chez lui  

Et j'ai pleuré de nouveau en lisant les paroles de Ricky (écrit par sa Moma).

L'amour et la douceur qui se "dégage" des photos, des vidéos, des mots, ce n'est que du pur bonheur ! 

Merci à toi beau Ricky d'être ce que tu es  

Merci Hawkeye de nous faire partager toute cette joie et tout cet amour...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oh c'est qu'avec lui le quotidien est un bain de bonheur et d'amour et nous avons vraiment de la chance de vivre cela, alors par l'écriture je partage    ::   Parfois il fait bon de lever la tête du guidon et prendre un moment pour se dire qu'on a de la chance. Cela rapelle aussi pourquoi on s'engage chacun à sa façon dans la "pa" - avant tout pour le bonheur des betes, et si par la même des bipèdes sont heureux, ma foi, c'est que du bon! 
Tous les 6 nous sommes en bretagne pour se ressourcer pendant quelques jours, Mr TRicky fait bien le beau devant l'apn
 ::  

Ricky aurait un ptit message pour ceux qui se hasardent sur ce poste - parmi tous les loulous dans le besoin svp faites quelques minutes pour Sam, il n'aura pas grand chose à dire car il est lui même perdu, alors aidez le comme il se présente, c'est un petit Sam mystérieux avec ses petits secrets ses misères, mais ne mérite-t-il pas aussi le bonheur, la chaleur d'un foyer et l'amour des adoptants?    ::  
J'ai une pensée particulière pour mes copains au refuge de Morée, mes tatas s'occupent très bien d'eux mais je sais qu'ils aimeraient comme moi trouver une famille bien à eux, je peux vous dire qu'ils sont uniques, de vrais bijoux, allez les rencontrer, vous ne serez vraiment pas déçu...
Ma bipède si elle pouvait, elle les prendrait tous...

A bientôt pour les photos du bonheur, et j'en profite pour faire un poutoux à tata baka    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Une bougie par la pensée de la part de Ricky et sa clique pour son copain Naucky qui est parti rejoindre les cieux, et une grosse grosse pensée pour toi Lucie et le refuge endeuillé... [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

Pas facile les départs, encore moins Naucky avec qui tu as tant travaillé et qui avait fait tellement de progrès 
Toute la famille pense très fort à vous toutes au refuge.   

Courage aux tatas pour les autres loulous qui attendent, mais pour encore combien de temps.. *

Piaula et les autres, il faut aller les voir, il faut leur trouver des familles.  

Rendez vous au refuge de Morée, ils sont si nombreux à attendre, n'attendez pas la dernière minute... *

----------


## vidau.fabienne

penser encore et toujours a ceux qui restent merci pour eux   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  au beau ricky 
 ::   pour tous ceux partis ces derniers temps trop tot  pour connaitre un jour , quelques jours , 1 mois de bonheur    ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## Coraline 45

Que ce post est magnifique, quel bonheur de voir Ricky si heureux.... JAMAIS on aurait pensé trouvé une famille et surtout qui le rende si heureux...nous sommes tellement heureux....

comme dis Lili il reste Piaula, Johnny, ro*al....qui attendent une famille derrière les barreaux, ils commencent à prendre de l'âge et pourtant restent toujours égale à eux-mêmes, des boules d'amour et d'energie quand on les sort du box, et des lechouilles en veut tu on voilà.....

Un grand UP pour Piaula à qui il faut une FA douce, patiente et compréhensive, Piaula est une amour, mais elle souffre et à ne veut pas qu'on la presse, elle veut faire toute seule comme une grande mais à son rythme......c'est normal!, et en même temps ce regard, tellement rempli d'amour et surtout un regard qui demande : "Emmène moi s'il te plait, sors moi de là, je me ferais toute petite, une gamelle d'eau, de croquettes, un lit....quelques petites sorties par jour, pas trop longue sinon je ne peut plus revenir mais plusieurs petites pour me faire passer mon arthrose ou du moins la soulager.....et voilà je serais comblée...!" ne la laissez pas plus longtemps derrière les barreaux!!!!!!!!

----------


## poppo

Plus d'alertes pour le post   :grrr:  !

Piaula   ::   un coup de coeur mais pas possible a cause de ma puce, trop petite paraît il pour elle......   ::   sinon elle aura été là depuis 2 mois!!
Il lui faut une famille tranquille, sans jeunes enfants , des retraités seront parfait   :Embarrassment: k: 

Désolé de squatter le post de ton Ricky Hawkeye, ton loulou ne m'en voudrais pas , c'est pour une copine   ::  

Il me tarde de vous revoir pour  que vous faisiez la connaissance de Kéops/Baron qui nous cause quelques soucis mais on essaie de gérer   :Embarrassment: k: 
 :bisous2:

----------


## momo

Comment vont RICKY et tous ses amis SVP?

----------

Tout va très très bien pour Ricky: j'ai eu des nouvelles de lui hier!

Il a eu une petite visite de contrôle chez le véto qui l'a trouvé en forme.

Il part en vacances avec sa famille le veinard!

----------


## momo

pour ces bonnes nouvelles 
Bonnes vacances RICKY ainsi qu à ta famille

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Coucou c'est moi Ricky! * *Je vais bien ainsi que mes frères et soeurs canins/félins. Ma mère indigne n'a pas trop eu le temps de poster mes photos, et elles s'accumulent! Mon papa va vous faire une petite compilation bientôt.

un extrait des dernières news envoyé aux tatas du refuge :
*
[justify:2k0oeyr5]_"Tout c&#39;est bien passé chez le vétérinaire vendredi, Ricky a eu ses 
vaccins et une consultation en général, il est en parfaite santé, poids,
 cur etc tout va bien.

Le vétérinaire a pris connaissance des 
radios.Ça nous a fait drôle de voir les éclats de balles dans 
l&#39;articulation de la patte gauche... tout est éclaté, et les boules que 
j&#39;avais pris pour des masses graisseuses dans l&#39;oreille sont en fait des
 plombs. Il a du être tiré dessus avec 2 armes différentes, car la balle
 qui est toujours logé dans la patte droite c&#39;est du 9 ou 22 mm et dans 
les oreilles c&#39;est du plomb. 
Quand je pense qu&#39;au moment de la blessure, il est resté un bon moment 
avec l&#39;articulation explosé sans être soigné... ces noms d&#39;oiseaux.. 

Onlui a dit que Ricky se léchait souvent la patte gauche au poignet.Il 
nous a expliqué que le nerfs cubital était probablement touché, et comme
 c&#39;est un nerfs moteur et sensitif, ça devait lui faire des 
lancinations/des irradiations dans la patte, mais que c&#39;était une gêne 
plus qu&#39;une douleur à proprement dit. Je suis en train de regarder pour 
des produits tels que arnica etc et d&#39;autres produits naturels contre 
les douleurs. Mon loulou il était tout stressé d&#39;être là bas, il nous collait, par 
moment il a tremblé, il a même fait un piti vomis. 
Ce vétérinaireest quelqu&#39;un de très humain et a été très touché par son histoire. Il 
lui a beaucoup parlé et caressé..

Sinon ici c&#39;est toujours l&#39;amour fou entre nous, Ricky m&#39;émerveille 
toujours autant et Gildas et lui sont très complices, parfois j&#39;en suis 
même un peu jalouse! Je tarde un peu à mettre les photos sur son 
poste, mais je n&#39;oublie pas promis."_[/justify:2k0oeyr5]

*Le véto a aussi dit qu'il fallait faire attention à la durée des ballades - pas plus de 30 minutes d'affilé. C'est dur car Ricky est vif et marcherait jusqu'au bout du monde quand on part en balade, même s'il fatigue et halète après 10 min de marche. Alors c'est à nous de le ménager.* 
A très vite pour les photos de mon loulou d'amour 


[center:2k0oeyr5]*SVP allez dans les refuges/assos en ce moment il pleut des chiens et chats, les refuges poussent les murs avec les avalanches d&#39;abandons, mais personne n&#39;adopte, SVP pour ces boules de poils, aidez les refuges**/assos* 
*Piaula aussi attend toujours* [/center:2k0oeyr5]

----------


## HAWKEYE

*bon en attendant ma propre compilation de photos, voici une faite pour willow, mais on m'y voit aussi* 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... tm#6393641

----------


## HAWKEYE

enfin ma propre petite compil à moi 
popa l'a fait avec amour, j'espère qu'elle vous plaira  

[flash=480,360:2zg4utfl]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xe7vm8?additionalInfos=0[/flash:2zg4utfl]

----------


## HAWKEYE

quelques photos qui sautent dans la vidéo...

----------


## HAWKEYE



----------


## HAWKEYE

[flash=480,360:sfr3967i]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdzjdf?additionalInfos=0[/flash:sfr3967i]

----------


## HAWKEYE

on gallope!!

[flash=480,360:18jd87yl]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdzjez?additionalInfos=0[/flash:18jd87yl]

----------


## HAWKEYE

On m'embêteeeuuuhh  

[flash=480,360:109fr1vj]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdzjg6?additionalInfos=0[/flash:109fr1vj]

----------


## huet

Superbes photos de tes jolis loulous   Hawkye. mais il y en a que je n'arrive pas à voir.   Puis les vidéos son superbes aussi. La petite mère prend son temps et le petit Ricky qui galope. Mais cela me fait mal de le voir avec sa pattoune en l'air. Souffre t il????

----------


## momo

pour ces jolies vidéos 
Ils sont mignons tout plein ces deux loulous!!!!!
Sur la dernière,ils ont l air de dire:"mais bon sang...y a pas moyen de faire une sieste tranquille"
C est vrai que de voir RICKY courir avec sa papatte en l air ça fait mal...
Il n a pas mal petit père?

WILLOW et RICKY vous etes A CROQUER.

----------


## HAWKEYE

hihi vous avez raison huet, momo qu'ils sont beaux (dans tous les sens du terme!) les prunelles de mes yeux  

Pour la patte plus haut dans un paragraphe je disais plus en détail la visite véto avec qui on a regardé les radios (des constellations de différentes balles reconnaissables même à nos yeux... pattes, oreilles, sans commentaire pour ces noms d'oiseaux.. ) - c'est son nerfs du coude qui a du être touché, un nerfs sensitif et moteur.

En gros, pas de grosses douleurs à proprement parler, mais une gêne, des lancinations dans la patte. Il la lèche souvent quand il a mal.
Il continue à la frôler par terre en boitant, mais il se fatigue très vite mon loulou, parfois il titube. Le véto dit pas plus de 30 minutes de balade d'affilé pour lui, sinon trop de poids sur 
les trois pattes, avec le temps, cela l'usera trop mon pépère. Donc on le ménage parce que lui il courrait volontiers plus, il est en pleine forme et vif, c'est sa patte qui fait qu'il doit se restreindre. on se dit parfois que cela doit être frustrant pour lui, car il a de l'énergie à en revendre lui  

On m'a conseillé un mélange homéopathique avec de l'arnica pour les douleurs, pour ses articulations etc. je l'ai commandé.

----------


## lakota03

suis passé voir le petit.....ben heureux le piti vieux!!!!!!

----------


## Isabel31

:amour4:   ::   :amour4:   ::    Que de bonheur et d'amour dans toutes ces photos    ::

----------


## Kaline

*mon dieu que cela fait plaisir de voir ses deux loulous heureux
apres avoir galerer enfein gouter au vrais bonheur cela rechauffe le coeur
pour nous un quart de chiens en plus que les autres annees le refuge et plein a craquer
le pire ses que nous ne pouvons pas prendre les urgences que devienent til?
merci a voud deux et baucoups de bonheur avec vos loulous un grand merci a vous*

----------


## MALIN

::   ::   :amour3:

----------


## Lili-kat

Waooow ! Waooow ! Waooow !!!

Je n'étais pas venue sur le post de Ricky depuis 1 mois et là, franchement je suis émerveillée !!!
Il est radieux ton chien !!
J'en ai eu plein les yeux et le coeur avec la vidéo et les photos !!!
Haut les coeurs vraiment, je souhaite que tous les loulous puissent avoir cette vie là et le regard plein d'amour et de bienveillance comme celui que tous les deux vous portez à vos animaux.

Je relis le titre du topic et je me rappelle combien il était dur de voir les photos de ce pauvre Ricky sans maitre.
Aujourd'hui, c'est du bonheur de le savoir avec vous. Des images et mots qui reboostent vraiment !
Merci !    ::   ::   ::  

Ton zéphir ressemble à mon chat    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nacre

il fait plaisir à voir    ::

----------

:Embarrassment: k:  tjs aussi cool les vidéo.
Et ta willow m'éclate tjs autant    ::  
un vrai rase motte.   ::  
Quant à Ricky tjs la belle vie.    ::  
BIZBIZ

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

En cette période de froid, voici quelques photos de nos loulous sous le soleil de cet été et de cet automne pour réchauffer les curs !   :Embarrassment: k: 

Notre grand loup continue de s'épanouir, sa complicité avec Willow continue de grandir et il conquiert tous les curs quand on part en balade !  :amour3: 

Pour toutes les tatas du refuge à qui on pense fort, voici quelques photos de votre protégé :

[center:19qulhr8][flash=640,480:19qulhr8]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xftu5d?width=&theme=none&foreground=%23F7FFFD&high  light=%23FFC300&background=%23171D1B&start=&animat  edTitle=&iframe=0&additionalInfos=0&autoPlay=0&hid  eInfos=0[/flash:19qulhr8][/center:19qulhr8]

----------


## Lili-kat

::   Merci Hawkeye pour ces très beaux moments !!

On est pris avec vous dans ce tourbillon de petits bonheurs, avec des animaux heureux et des maîtres attentionnés comme on en rêve pour tous les loulous du monde.

Triky est superbe, élégant, le regard si bon   :amour:  on aurait pas pu rêver mieux pour lui !

Willow est adorable, et l'entente avec Triky est vraiment touchante !

Quant aux chats, comme tous les minous toujours doués pour pour nous faire rire avec leurs expressions et poses qui n'appartiennent qu'à eux !

Merci encore pour ce diaporama, un peu de soleil des vacances nous fait tellement de bien, mais bien plus encore le miracle de l'amour qui nous inonde à chaque photo !

Merci, et bravo aussi pour les sous-titres qui sont super mignons et drôles ! 

 :bisous2:  :amour:

----------

Super la vidéo et les commentaires.   :Embarrassment: k: 
Je retiendrais un départ en voyage comme j'en ai jamais vu chien/chat/valises....   ::  
Des animaux tjs prêts de leur maîtres avec des ballades extras.
Et chats comme chiens sont trop rigolos et fainéants.   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Quant aux chats, comme tous les minous toujours doués pour pour nous faire rire avec leurs expressions et poses qui n'appartiennent qu'à eux !


 oooooohh que ouii!!!    ::  

A nous aussi cela nous a fait plaisir de reparcourir les photos de cet été...

sous titres, je précise, faits par le popa de Onyx, Zéphyr, Willow et TRicky 



Annabelle, tu n'imagines même pas le désordre pendant le chargement de la voiture... TRicky qui voulait toujours monter avant que tout soit prêt!!
Et ouiiii ils sont fainéants mes loustiques!! comme leurs bipèdes en été!!    ::  
j'espère que tu vas bien    ::

----------

> Quant aux chats, comme tous les minous toujours doués pour pour nous faire rire avec leurs expressions et poses qui n'appartiennent qu'à eux !
> 			
> 		
> 
>  oooooohh que ouii!!!    
> 
> A nous aussi cela nous a fait plaisir de reparcourir les photos de cet été...
> 
> sous titres, je précise, faits par le popa de Onyx, Zéphyr, Willow et TRicky 
> ...


oui, par contre j'aimerai bien que notre tigré de Berlioz daigne rentrer enfin à la maison.    ::  
sinon Loulou et cie, tout va bien.    ::   bonne suite.  :ange2:

----------


## huet

:merci:  pour les nouvelles de tricky.    ::   Mais je n'arrive à voir les photos et les vidéos!!    ::   Est ce normal?   :hein:  Car moi, je ne suis pas sa tata au petit bonhomme!!!!

----------


## Lili-kat

> :merci:  pour les nouvelles de tricky.     Mais je n'arrive à voir les photos et les vidéos!!     Est ce normal?   :hein:  Car moi, je ne suis pas sa tata au petit bonhomme!!!!


 :bisous3:  alors là, tu rates un grand moment   :amour3: 
tRicky est au top de tout ce que peut être un toutou heureux et c'est vrai que la petite famille à quatre pattes (chats et chiens ) dans le coffre de la voiture vaut son pesant de cacahuetes !

----------


## fripouille41

ces vacances seront inoubliables pour notre Tricky!
mettre tout ce monde dans la voiture est un véritable exploit!
merci!

----------


## Urrugne

Super ce montage. Quelle superbe vie vous leur offrez à vos protégés. C'est toujours un bonheur de les voir bien dans leurs papattes. Et merci de nous faire profitez de tous ces bons moments. On voit que les vacances ont été bonnes.
Amitiés à vous et^pleins de caresses à votre petite meute.

----------


## HAWKEYE

::  

Quelques mois d'absence en temps en et photos, mais nous avons toujours une pensée pour les tatas rescueiennes de Tricky, alors on vient boire un coup pour marquer notre anniversaire d'un an avec notre gros pépère    ::   ::  

Le 23 janvier l'année dernière, j'ai vécu parmi les plus grosses émotions que j'ai eu l'occasion de connaitre, et c'est peu dire. Autant avec Willow, le premier regard sur son poste, sur son histoire a été le coup de foudre, je savais que c'était ELLE, autant pour Ricky, j'ai mis du temps à comprendre que c'était déjà mon gros pépère, à l'époque où je m'acharnais à lui trouver une famille. Le jour de notre rencontre inoubliable, celui du départ du refuge... ah inoubliable aussi! Et pour ses tatas du refuge aussi je pense, même si elles ont beaucoup d'autres loulous qui croisent leur route. 

Ce jour-là j'ai compris ce que je savais déjà depuis longtemps - on était fait pour être l'un à côté de l'autre pour le reste de la vie. Je revois encore son regard ce jour là, sa façon un peu gauche de tirer sur la laisse pour suivre les tatas, et puis surtout le saut dans la voiture au moment de partir. Et ce gros pépère à côté de moi sur le siège arrière... et mes mains dans ses poils, lui caressant le dos. Lui qui évitait mon regard et dès que j'avais la tête tournée, me jetait des regards rapides....puis l'arrivée à la maison et la suite de notre aventure ensemble.... juste plein plein plein d'émotions, les mots me manqueraient..

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi je le trouve séduisant mon pépérounet   :amour4:   Toujours aussi protecteur envers sa WIlow....oooh et le mot est faible!! Toujours aussi avide des caresses, Tricky se permet plus de choses qu'au début et on en est ravi! On est heureux de voir qu'il nous a fait confiance pour s'ouvrir et se permettre de s'exprimer, c'est notre plus grand bonheur de l'entendre parfois râler, parfois grogner (un genre de soupir de papy chien), parfois aboyer d'impatience quand il nous entend arriver de derrière la porte, une petite mauvaise habitude qu'il a récupéré d'une copine chien qui vient de temps en temps. Mais enfin, le fait est qu'il ose s'exprimer et moi j'aime ça   :amour4:   Toujours aussi obéissant par contre, jamais il n'a contesté quand on lui demande quelquechose, toujours le parfait gentleman chien!!! Et c'est nous les heureux élus de son coeur!!! J'avoue sourire souvent devant la relation qu'il entretien avec le chéri bipède... il y a décidément quelque chose entre eux, un peu comme entre ma Willow et moi  :amour4:   Ça doit être un truc de garçons et de filles!!!    ::  

Enfin, toutes ces paroles pour marquer notre première  année de vie avec Trickly dans la famille. Ah si vous saviez qui il est ce loulou....   :amour4: 
MERCI mille fois au refuge et à toutes les tatas qui faisaient les ballades, le sortait, s'occupaient de lui, le brossait etc quand il était au refuge, merci de nous avoir permis de partager la vie de Ricky, sans qui la vie n'aurait pas du tout le même sens, vraiment pas.

----------


## vidau fabienne

euh  ca trinque dur chez toi en janvier fevrier ,   :alcool:  :alcool:  bon un  pt dernier pour willow et ricky et   :dodo:  :dodo:   ::   ::

----------


## Kaline

super nouvelles tres heureux tous au refuge 
tu a eu la chance de ta vie sois heureux mon pépère tu a assez souffert
si tous nos seniors avait la même chance se serait que du bonheur
ils y a des chiens qui ont des années de box quel horreur pour eux
merc i  pour ce geste que vous avait fait sauver un malheureux

----------


## momo

Profitez en encore longtemps de votre bonheur   ::   ::   ::  
Quand on voit toute la misère qui entoure nos loulous...des nouvelles comme çà,ça réchauffe le coeur.
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles deRicky !   ::

----------


## fripouille41

merci pour ce texte tres émouvant!
grosses caresses à tricky!

----------


## Urrugne

Merci pour votre fidélité, c'est un pur bonheur d'avoir de vos nouvelles, et de voir cette adoption si bien réussie. Tout le monde est heureux pour vous, car on sent dans vos récits beaucoup d'amour et c'est très réconfortant. Grosses caresses à eux.

----------


## MALIN

:Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## MALIN

Comment va notre gentil Ricky ?   ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Gros loulou va bien. Pas le coeur à vous raconter ses péripécies actuellement en bretagne car notre willow a eu la piroplasmose en début de semaine. On rentre tous demain à la maison. Il y a du mieux mais pour l'instant on ne va pas s'étendre sur le sujet. Resté 4 jours chez le véto.
Ne m'en voulez pas pour le manque de nouvelles, je ne vous oublie pas et TRicky non plus. Il passe avec nous cette  épreuve en nous faisant un peu rigoler, je pense qu'il a bien senti qu'il s'est passé quelquechose cette semaine. Il fait attention à Willow. Envoyez nous des pensées positives svp pour que notre poupoune remonte la pente...merci.

----------


## vidau fabienne

tendres calins aux loulous et a la petite blanchette willow   en esperant tres vite un mieux pour elle ,pte poupouille ,la piro c est les tiques qui donnent ca non , la veto nous disait que cette semaine beaucoup de loulous ont ete fatigués a cause des tiques et ca va etre tres dur cette année c est envahi , les pipettes sont de moins en moins efficaces on dirait , je vais allé acheter le collier qui fait tiques et moustiques , cher au depart maius efficace 5 mois on s y retrouve largement , soignez la bien , pleinbs d ondes pour pépette , calinous au gros et aux autres 4 pattes ,

----------


## choupette nat

ce fameux collier est à 10 euros ici

à la pharmacie (c'est une des moins chères de france en parapharmacie) 


pleins de gros bisous à ma petite willow et à sa famille 


c'est bon elle va s'en sortir

----------


## momo

On pense bien à toi petite WILLOW   ::   ::   ::  
Calins à RICKY   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

Merci pour les bonnes nouvelles de gentil Ricky...Je pense très fort à Willow....Donnez-nous de ces nouvelles   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah voila je retrouve le post de la petite crotte et de son copinou 
comment ca va la puce et le gros mais surtout willow apres ce souci

----------


## Kaline

comment va la petite puce?
on a eu le même problème avec disco a son arriver de bethune on a bien cru qui allais mourir 2 fois 4 jours chez le veto 
mais il et sauver 
heureuse que ricky va bien 
pleins de caresses au deux loulous amitiés
le refuge de moree qui pense a eux a vous deux

----------


## choupette nat

elle va mieux et commence un tout petit peu à se réalimenter

hawkeye viendra certainement vous donner de ses nouvelles

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci à tous, on est touché par votre présence. Ces derniers jours on s'est relayé pour surveiller notre poupoune. N'étant plus sous cortisone, elle avait perdu l'appétit, donc on la faisait manger mais maintenant elle se réalimente mais que du poulet. Donc en gros bonne nouvelle  car depuis quelques jours elle marche sans tituber, aujourd'hui elle a même couru sur quelques mètres. Bientôt de nouvelles  analyses sanguines.
TRicky lui transmet son énergie!  

Merci beaucoup à toutes les tatas.

Merci à nat et maud qui m'ont psychologiquement litéralement portée quand j'étais au plus mal pendant cette épreuve. On dit que les soucis viennent tous en meme temps. Mais je me dit que s'il y a des bas, il y aussi des hauts.

----------


## breton67

j avais perdu le fil étant en vacances 
cela a du etre tres dur pour vous et je souhaite tres fort que les analyses futures soient bonnes 
grosse tristesse pour FABIE QUI VIENT DE PERDRE SON GROS    ::   ::

----------


## poppo

J'avais perdu de vue le post  ::   ::   mais a l'occasion de l'anniversaire d'un an de l'arrivée de Khéops chez nous ( 01/05/2010) j'ai revu mes photos de la prévisite chez moi faites par Hawkeye et Maud et .......Ricky et Willow  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Et oui, j'ai eu l'occasion de les voir en vrai et de pouvoir les faire des calins........êtes jalouse les filles???   ::   ::  

J'ai tout lu et regardé les vidéos ( il y a quelques coins en Dordogne que je connais bien   ::   ) et je suis très peiné d'apprendre la piro pour Willow...   ::  
J'espère qu'elle va mieux, donne nous des nouvelles    :Embarrassment: k: 
Un gros   :bisous2:  de nous tous!

----------


## Meli94250

Coucou lilie, 

Comment vont tes loups ??
J'ai été au courant par Maud, il y a quelques temps ... je t'avais MP sur b.a BA (qui à été fermé) et n'ayant pas tes coordonnées je n'ai pas pu te joindre.

J'espère que ta puce va mieux.

bon courage

et gros bisous

----------


## Urrugne

Bonsoir, que devenez-vous ? j'espère que tout va pour le mieux pour Willow et Ricky. Je pense bien à vous.
En espérant quelques petites nouvelles.
Cordialement

----------


## momo

J éspère aussi que les deux loulous vont bien!

----------


## dadatsun

::

----------


## pouetpouet

idem lili que deviens-tu ?
et ricky (et ta westie) ?
BIZBIZ

----------


## vidau fabienne

plus un pour des nouvelles , ::

----------


## Meli94250

Oui c'est vrai sa ... moi aussi j'aurais aimé avoir des nouvelles.

----------


## albane 44

Je ne sais pas si Lily vient souvent sur rescue... alors je viens donner des nouvelles de Ricky à sa place; je pense qu'elle ne m'en voudra pas.

Il a été opéré de tumeurs bénignes qu'il avait sur le dos; l'opération s'est bien passée et est en forme comme un petit papy!

( les dernières nouvelles que j'ai eues de Ricky remonte à environ 1 mois)

----------


## momo

MERCI Albane pour les nouvelles de RICKY.
Et la petite copine au loulou,comment va t elle STP?

----------


## HAWKEYE

Bonjour,

Tout va bien ici, lors de l'opération de Tricky dernièrement, j'avais envoyé quelques photos au refuge. Je n'avais pas encore revisité le nouveau rescue, je vois qu'il y a eu du changement. Tricky avait 2 bosses sur le flan droit, après opération et analyses, il s'avère que c'était une tumeur des cellules de la peau, il parait que ce n'est pas commun. Enfin, tout a été enlevé et maintenant quand on le brosse, c'est tout lisse. Pépère va bien, il se fatigue encore un peu plus en balade, donc on fait attention à faire des pauses. Willow, elle cavale bien, pas besoin de pause pour notre madame ! Après son dernier détartrage, j'étais sensée lui mettre du dentifrice pour chien pour éviter un détartrage trop souvent, mais je n'ai pas encore commencé, je doute qu'elle apprécie, mais il va bien falloir. Je donne de ses nouvelles sur ce poste car je n'arrive pas à retrouver le sien  :: . Enfin les chats vont bien aussi, toujours aussi plein de bitises  ::  Pour la première fois, la semaine dernière nous avons laissé toute la petite famille aux beaux parents car nous étions à l'étranger, cela nous a fait tout drôle d'être sans eux...  Voilà peut être à bientôt pour des photos.

(Merci à Albanne d'avoir donné des news pour nous)

----------


## breton67

:: merci pour les nouvelles 
misère le dentifrice pas facile ::  :: 
heureuse que le loulou aille mieux  ::  :: calins a tous

----------


## poppo

Quel plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles! Un gros bisou pour toi et ta mini meute, spécialement de la part de Duc pour Tricky :: ...tu te rappelles.....souvenir, souvenir......

Duc vieillit a vitesse grand V ...... ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Coucou

Oui je m'en souviens bien, il ne lui lâchait pas le derrière  ::    Aux beaux jours ils pourraient se revoir les pépés. 
Tricky aussi vieillit, physiquement il tient moins bien les ballades (on a remarqué depuis quelques mois), même courtes, il met du temps à s'en remettre et titube de plus en plus à cause de sa patte, mais sinon ça va il fait bien le foufou et les câlins  :: . 
Caresses à Duc et Keops

----------


## Kaline

coment va notre papy 
au refuge nous parlons souvent de vous si gentil et de notre petit papy qui prend de l,age

----------


## HAWKEYE

Bonjour!
Cela fait plaisir d'avoir de vos nouvelles, nous aussi nous pensons à vous tous au refuge. Nos pensées vous accompagne dans votre grand travail au quotidien.
Ici tout va bien, eh oui cette année papy fête ses 12 ans! Cela s'en ressent car il peine beaucoup à marcher après une quinzaine de minutes, alors nous ralentissons tout le temps. Il avait pris un de poids récemment, la véto nous a fait faire un régime pour notre chéri pour qu'il passe de ses 27kg à son idéal de 25kg. Sinon, lui il a le moral, il continue à faire le foufou dès qu'il peut et il est toujours aussi obéissant. Côté amour rien a changé, sauf comme depuis le début, nous avons l'impression que nous nous sommes toujours connu. C'est aussi le cas avec Willow qui fête aussi ses 12 ans cette année. Tous les deux sont très complices et il dépend beaucoup d'elle. Quand nous nous absentons, il déplace leurs coussins à travers l'appart  :: 
N'hésitez pas à nous rendre visite si vous venez dans la région parisienne, loulou sera content de vous accueillir et nous aussi! Je chercherai des photos récentes à poster bientôt....  Bon courage pour tout.

----------


## HAWKEYE

- - - Mise à jour - - -







- - - Mise à jour - - -







- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ci-dessus donc quelques photos et vidéos de nos ballades de WE.  A bientôt!

----------


## poppo

Ravie de (re)voir toute la petite famille et de les voir si bien dans leur peau!! :: 

Gros calins!
 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est vrai qu il boite pas mal mais a voir son bonheur de faire le fou , y a pas de doute pépere aime la vie , quand a la pte crotte , la boule de neige , elle aussi elle  aime les papouilles , ils sont tres beaux tous les 2  ::  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Tricky nous a fait une belle frayeur...

Ça a commencé mardi dernier, il voulait plus manger, ni matin ni soir. Depuis ce jour là ça a été visites chez véto, ensuite urgences parce qu'il tombait et qu'il avait des signes neurologiques, les mouvements des yeux qui étaient bizarres et des oreilles aussi. Pour faire court, il a été sous perf pendant des jours et sous antibiotiques. Aujourd'hui on a eu les résultats, c'était une piroplasmose! Il y a du avoir une période de non recouvrement entre les 2 colliers scalibors. Bref, notre véto nous a dit que c'était très rare de voir les signes neurologiques associés à la piro et qu'heureusement on avait été aux urgences ce soir là... Là il va bien, il mange bien, il marche, il refait le fou, enfin tout va bien!

PS: j'ai posté ce message aussi pour avertir des symptômes tellement aléatoires de la piro d'un chien à un autre (notre Willow n'avaient pas les mêmes) et aussi pour dire que l'absence de piroplasme dans le sang lors d'une première analyse sanguine rapide, ne veut pas forcément dire que la maladie n'est pas là.

----------


## Kaline

heureuse pour votre petit loulou cela aurait pu etre dramatique
caresses a vos deux loulous du refuge de moree 
amities a vous deux

----------


## poppo

Bon sang Lily, l'angoisse que vous avez dû avoir ..... ::  Contente que le beau Tricky va mieux, une grosse léchouille de son am(oureux)i Duc qui est encore avec nous mais qui diminue vite..... ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci kaline, en effet cela aurait pu être dramatique (on a surtout eu peur  que ce soit neurologique), mais tout est bien qui fini bien. Vos caresses ont été transmis aux deux loulous  :: 
Nous pensons à vous tous du refuge, surtout que ce WE ce sera les portes ouvertes, nous souhaitons pleins d'adoptions pour les loulous.

Eh oui Pauline, quelle angoisse, surtout en face de la jeune véto des urgences qui nous a fait faire le tour du monde de toutes ses hypothèses qu'elle disait à voix haute. Heureusement elle a fait l'injection antipiro de suite ce soir là... Grosses caresses à Duc et à Keops et des léchouilles de la part de Tricky  ::   Bises à toi et ta famille.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Là c'est quand il avait encore son cathéter, encore un peu sonné par la maladie

----------


## breton67

pauvre loulou et pauvre de vous qui avez du passer de bien mauvaises journées 
saleté de maladie  je ne connaissais pas ces symptomes  mais comme vous dites tout finit bien oufff ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

::   breton67   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui et des nuits blanches dans le salon à veiller s'il respirait et s'il buvait, s'il bougeait et s'il se lever  ::   ::  ::

----------


## Urrugne

C'est toujours un réel bonheur de voir les photos de Tricky, heureuse qu'il se soit sorti de cette nouvelle épreuve. 
Posséder une bête c'est beaucoup de bonheur mais lorsque notre animal ne va pas bien, on a le coeur en mille morceaux.Je pense qu'il a une énorme chance de vous avoir rencontrés et je ne puis que vous souhaiter encore de bons moments avec votre petite tribu. Amitiés

----------


## breton67

des nuits blanches oui pire que lorsque j étais jeune maman  :: j ai connu et connais encore  , d ailleurs je ne connais plus les nuits noires j ai toujours une veilleuse , ainsi je peux voir mes loulous a n importe quelle heure ,  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oh je n'avais pas vu les nouveaux messages, merci Urrugne  ::   Nous aussi avons eu beaucoup de chance d'avoir croisé sa route à lui! Et c'est vrai qu'on se fait un sang d'encre dès qu'ils ont le moindre bobo...  la teigne nous a aussi touché avec Onyx et Willow atteintes, du coup toute la maisonnée est traité, les chats détestent les séances de shampoing à sec tous les 4 jours arg!Les chiens ont l'air de prendre ça pour des séances de massages et de caresses, donc ça va  ::  
En effet nous sommes au club des veilleuse Breton67 ! ::   ::

----------


## Urrugne

Bonjour, Je venais demander des nouvelles de Tricky, en croisant les doigts pour que les nouvelles soient plutôt 
bonnes.
En pensant toujours un peu à vous, je vous souhaite une bonne continuation.
Cordialement

----------


## HAWKEYE

Bonjour,

C'est marrant cela fait quelques temps que je me disais que je devrais mettre des nouvelles fraîches sur rescue pour les loulous!

Alors les nouvelles ne sont ni mauvaises ni bonnes, juste des problèmes de santé lié à l'âge.
J'explique:
TRicky avait le train arrière qui flanchait méchamment il y a  quelque temps de ça. Il a été sous anti-inflammatoires pendant 2  semaines. En début de mois, nous étions en Bretagne, tout allait bien,  il était toujours très fatigué, mais ça c'est normal, il a quand même  13 ans notre pépère. Mais le dimanche suivant notre retour, il commençait encore à flancher et  mardi matin c'était du grand n'importe quoi, les pattes se croisaient  derrière, la patte arrière droite glissait vers l'extérieur sur le côté,  il ne tenait plus debout, bref la panique. Au téléphone, la véto a  tiqué quand j'ai parlé des pattes qui se croisaient... et moi je pensait  que ça sentait la dysplasie. Il a eu une injection de cortisone pour  voir s'il réagit bien. Elle a dit que ça pouvait être neurologique, a  mentionné aussi au passage la hernie discale... Bref, pour le moment,  pas de diagnostique. Il est sous cortisone. Il est du coup très éveillé (c'est une peu artificiel) et mon gros loulou a envie de faire pipi tout le temps car il boit beaucoup.

Notre véto nous a parlé d'un traiteur chinois (!) qui vendait des  pochettes de sel et herbes médicinales qu'on pouvait chauffer au  micro-ondes, on en a acheté 2, je lui applique ça plusieurs fois par  jours, ensuite petits massages à l'huile arnica. Il a aussi des granules  d'arnica. Il sera aussi sous cortisone pour quelques temps. Ce qui me déplait avec la cortisone, c'est que ça fatigue les autres organes, en les faisant travailler, mais bon au moins il n'a pas mal, parce que dernièrement il grognait beaucoup dans son lit en se retournant. Les ballades sont vraiment courtes pour lui, car sinon il est obligé de s'asseoir ou de s'allonger. Donc on s'arrange pour sortir plusieurs fois, dont au moins une fois à deux, où l'un de nous reste avec gros loulou assis dans l'herbe pendant que l'autre marche plus longtemps avec Willow. Il a aussi un supplément de condroitine pour ses articulations.

Willow elle, avec sa fibrose pulmonaire, le Vetmedin marche  d'enfer! Elle était au bord de la cata il y a un mois et demi environ,  et en attendant de pouvoir trouver le Revatio (c'est la même molécule  que le viagra - le sildenafil), on lui a filé le Vetmedin, et ça l'aide  vraiment beaucoup, elle respire mieux, elle tousse encore un peu, mais  ça on y peut rien. C'est une collègue de la véto qui travaille en Suisse  qui lui dit qu'on trouve le Révatio partout et que c'est génial pour la  fibrose pulmonaire, en France évidemment introuvable! J'ai remué ciel  et terre pour en trouver, j'ai appelé les labos qui ne voulait pas me  parler parce que j'étais un particulier. Bref, la prochaine fois qu'on  va à Lille chez les beaux parents, je ferai un saut en Belgique avec  mon ordonnance!

Je mettrai dès que possible des photos que nous avons accumulées de nos trésors adorés! Merci de prendre des nouvelles, j'espère que de votre côté au refuge tout va bien et que vous avez plein de bénévoles pour aider.

Bises

Lily et sa clique  ::

----------


## poppo

Lily, est ce que tu as pensé a l'acupuncture? Cela aide beaucoup notre Duc......J'ai revu les photos l'autre jour.....mon loup a beaucoup vieillit ( presque 14 ans!) et la paralysie gagne chaque jour du terrain mais il es toujours très calin et intéressé par tout alors ...... :: et toujours aussi bon copain avec Khéops! ( et une petite FA resté chez nous: Flamme)

gros  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Hello Pauline,
Oui en effet, il a déjà eu des séances dacuponcture car notre véto pratique la médecine chinoise, la phytothérapie etc. Mais pour l'instant elle n'en a pas reparlé, je vais lui en retouché un mot. Je crois qu'elle veut d'abord voir à quoi c'est dû.
 Ton Duc est vraiment une bonne âme, un bon loulou qui aime ses copains, et avec la fraicheur de la jeunesse dans l'esprit, je m'en souviens bien  ::  14 ans, quel bel âge! Fais lui d'énormes câlins de notre part et aux autres aussi bien sur.

Alors voici les photos accumulées depuis des mois... 

Jamais l'un sans l'autre...  :: 
    

Mes 2 garçons  ::     Tricky - toujours un regard pour sa belle  :: 

Nos 2 chats!  ::      
Ma mounette d'amour  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

(Noël 2012)



  ::      

Avec Hera pour le nouvel an  

Les 4 mousquetaires  ::   

En Bretagne!
      Mon loulou...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## poppo

Une bien jolie famille!!!! ::  ::  Plein de bisous a vous tous! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Photos plus que formidables

----------


## astings

Quelle magnifique famille ! C'est du bonheur de les voir si heureux.

----------


## momo

Le fait que RICKY boive beaucoup et fasse beaucoup pipi me fait penser à mon petit chien qui a été longtemps sous cortisone pour des douleurs à une patte arrière et qui est maintenant diabétique...

----------


## astings

Ça peut être aussi un début de diabète, parlez en à votre véto.

----------


## momo

Oui Astings,tu as raison...c est justement ce que je disais dans mon message juste avant le tiens.

Je ne savais pas que trop de cortisone pouvait donner du diabète...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oh là là je ne le savais pas non plus, je vais en parler à notre véto. 
En ce moment il a un demi cachet tous les 2 jours et il lui reste encore 3 demi cachets de prévu. Puis c'est fini. 
La vétérinaire m'avait dit que la cortisone fatiguait les autres organes, et que ce ne serait pas sur du long terme.

Merci pour vos témoignages astings et Momo, je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Et vous savez, autre chose - depuis toujours son pipi est très... comment dire... son pipi a tendance à brûler la pelouse!  :: 
On m'avait dit qu'il fallait mettre une cuillère de vinaigre de cidre dans sa gamelle d'eau, mais ça n'a rien changé. 
Là où il fait pipi, plus rien de pousse, comme dans les bacs à fleurs de chez les beaux-parents!   ::  
Il suffit d'une fois pour que ça fasse un cercle tout jaune, tout le monde sait que Monsieur TRicky est passé par là!  :Cool:  
Devant notre immeuble, le rosier tient le choc, mais il n'y a plus d'herbe autour de lui! Par l'autre sortie c'est pareil, plus d'herbe sur 2mètre carrés, les voisins ne disent rien  ::

----------


## astings

Attention, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit , ce n'est pas la cortisone qui donne le diabète. J'ai dit que les symptômes décrits font penser au diabète(boire plus qu'habituellement par exemple) sans cause réelle comme une grosse chaleur.Le fait aussi de faire beaucoup pipi et vous dîtes qu'il a des urines trés acide. Moi, avec ces signes je prends illico rendez vous chez le véto. Il a peut qu'une simple infection urinaire ,mais mieux vaut vérifier avant l'aggravation ou l'apparition d'autres signes .Bises au loulou

----------


## HAWKEYE

En fait, il ne boit abondamment que quand il est sous cortisone, sinon il boit normalement.

Quand au pipi acide, il l'a toujours eu, même quand tout allait bien. 

Aujourd'hui il a eu son dernier demi cachet de cortisone et à partir de demain il sera pendant 2 semaines sous Cimalgex (+ Arnica comme d'hab).  

Bisous transmis!

----------


## astings

OK, espérons qu'il aille mieux le loulou.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Qu'en pense le véto
Gros câlins à Ricky

----------


## HAWKEYE

La véto nous dit qu'après le Cimalgex pendant 2 semaines, on passera sur un traitement (je ne sais plus ce que c'est) à long terme, + complément d'oméga 3, phytothérapie, homéopathie. Par rapport à la reprise de l'acuponcture, je crois qu'elle voulait d'abord voir s'il réagissait à la cortisone dans un premier temps.

Il ne peut toujours pas marcher longtemps (quelques dizaines de mètres suffissent pour le mettre dans tous ses états), mais ce qui est sur c'est qu'il est mieux que mardi d'il y a trois semaines où il ne tenait même plus debout, c'était pour moi une vision d'horreur... Ses pattes arrières se croisaient, maintenant non. Mais elles tremblent et il ne peut rester longtemps debout mon gros loulou. 

Sa volonté reste intacte et si je ne tiens pas près de moi en ballade pour s'asseoir un peu, il suivrait Willow plus loin, même si il titube ou tombe. C'est notre TRicky qui suivrait sa Willow jusqu'au bout du monde... 

Câlins transmis!

----------


## poppo

Lily, pleins de calins a Tricky, je sais ce que tu vis pour avoir la même chose avec notre Duc...la cortisone l'aidera a marcher mais affectera d'autres organes......et très rapidement malheureusement. Sous cortisone ils boivent beaucoup, c'est normal.

Duc a eu de la cortisone que en crise extrème et que pendant quelques jours....selon son état je jongle avec le flexadin, le metacam et, en cas d'extrème douleur, la cortisone. Il marche toujours, sa volonté est intact , tout comme celle de Tricky mais il ne peut plus suivre les copains....ses pattes arrières se croisent aussi et par moment ils tremblent et il s'écroule...J'ai pris un harnais spécial porteur arrière train que je lui mets les jours ou cela ne va vraiment pas et ça le soulage un peu.Peut être un idée pour Tricky?Sinon une serviette plié et mise autour de son ventre pour l'aider a marcher.

Je sais que bientôt je n'aurai plus le choix, il sera sous ains ou cortisone tous les jours...je préfère qu'il vit le mieux possible ses derniers instants sans douleur.

Courage a vous deux, comme tu le sais si bien, c'est la maladie des bergers, rares sont ceux qui y échappaient, et encore il paraît que je ne dois pas me plaindre car Duc va sur ses 14 ans ....mais c'est toujours trop tôt....

Gros bisous de nous tous!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oui la véto nous avait prévenu que la cortisone fatiguerait les autres organes. Comme je le disais plus haut, c'est pour ça que c'est très ponctuel, la dernière fois c'était 1 demi cachet matin/soir pendant 5 jrs, puis un demi cachet matin pendant 5 jrs, puis un demi cachet 1jour sur 2. Ça a duré 2 semaines - c'était pour le booster le temps qu'il puisse marcher, maintenant on est repassé sur du Cimalgex.  
Et en effet, à chaque fois qu'il a été sous cortisone, il a beaucoup fait pipi, on avait été prévenu, on a pu s'arranger pour multiplier les sorties (on est en appart) et malgré ça parfois il n'a pas pu se retenir mon loulou, il a fait à l'intérieur, mais ça c'est pas grave.

Ce qui dur pour TRicky c'est son déséquilibre par le fait d'être sur 3 pattes. Il fait peser déjà pas mal de poids sur sa patte droite valide. Maintenant les pattes arrières sont encore plus fragiles et ne le tiennent pas bien, c'est ça qui est dur pour lui, d'être en déséquilibre. C'est pour ça que je surveille de près son poids. En ce moment il prend beaucoup de plaisir pendant ses massages à l'arnica le soir. 

Ce soir, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, aux infos ils parlaient du plus gros safari - c'est au Texas où les gens payent pour chasser des animaux en voie de disparation - pour soi disant avoir des sous pour repeupler le parc (!). Moi ce sont les chasseurs que je voudrais voir en tant qu'espèce en voie de disparition... je fume de colère quand j'en croise un. Quand je pense que TRicky a du 9 mm dans la patte et de la chevrotine dans les oreilles...  ::   ça me rend dingue. On ne pense pas trop à son passé, mais aujourd'hui s'il avait toutes ses pattes valides, il gérerait mieux ses petits soucis de vieux chien. Franchement je n'ai aucune peine quand un chasseur souffre ou meurt en agonisant. Qu'ils crèvent tous en souffrance. Il y a des jours comme ça où je repense à ce qu'on a fait à mes loulous dans leur sombre passé, je deviens pleine de colère, ça me fait tellement mal. 

Fais d'énormes bisous à Duc pour moi s'il te plait. Duc est un loulou tellement brave, tellement doux, qui s'entend avec tout le monde, il est juste génial ce chien. Dis le lui!  ::  Tu te souviens comment il était accroché à TRicky quand ils s'étaient vus?!  ::  

Allez à bientôt pour les nouvelles.

----------


## Urrugne

Heureuse de voir à quel point Tricky a eu de la chance de vous rencontrer et de vous voir vous démener pour lui offrir un confort maximum fait chaud au coeur. 
Je sais que les chasseurs ne font pas l'unanimité, et je comprends votre haine envers ceux qui se comportent comme des "viandards".
Continuez à nous faire parvenir des photos de votre petite tribu, il y avait longtemps que je n'étais pas venue sur votre post et c'est toujours avec plaisir d'avoir de vos nouvelles.
Amitiés

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci de votre mot.... Je ne sais pas pourquoi...je n'ai pas eu le courage plus tôt de l'annoncer plus tôt sur le poste de Tricky...je repoussais toujours l'annonce de la nouvelle... notre toute belle, notre amour Willow a quitté son enveloppe corporel le 23 juin...mais pour toujours elle sera avec nous, nous sommes toujours 6 ici et nous le serons toujours. 

Tricky a été était très perdu sans sa Willow, déboussolé parce que c'était ELLE sa béquille, c'était elle sa référence pour tout. Il la cherche moins maintenant, même si en ballade il se retourne encore, comme pour vois si elle venait. C'est très dur de voir ça. Quelques jours après son départ, à un moment pendant une sortie, il a carrément refusé d'avancer et s'est assis. Je me suis assise avec lui, je lui ai fait reniflé le collier de poupoune que j'avais à la main et je lui ai dit son nom plusieurs fois....après ça on est rentré tous les 2 à la maison, comme on pouvait...pareil à l'entrée de l'immeuble, il attend, il regarde derrière lui...c'est horrible. L'autre fois, il est allé devant la gammelle de Willow et il s'est assis devant...je vais m'arrêter là.
Sinon, physiquement ça va mieux. On est passé sur les croquettes J/D mobility qu'il avait avant, mais là c'est en plus du Reduced calorie et comme d'habitude un gel d'aloe vera enrichie en chondroïtine. On surveille son poids à cause de sa démarche et du fait qu'il peine à marcher. Il a de l'acuponcture et ses massages à l'huile d'arnica toujours. Je vais poster des photos bientôt de Tricky en train de rendre visite à Willow dans les champs, là où elle aimait gambader. C'était un esprit libre ma Willow. Je voudrais aussi dire une pensée pour le DUC de poppo...qui a rejoint Willow une semaine plus tard. Volez bien nos bébés. On vous aime.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh non je feuilletais les pages de cet émouvant "album de famille" et là je lis que la petite Willow s'en est allée
Toutes mes pensées vont vers vous et j'imagine le vide qu'elle laisse pour vous tous
 ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Courage au beau!
Il doit se sentir bien seul sans sa Willow...

----------


## poppo

Lily, on en a tellement parlé.....nos BB seront TOUJOURS, TOUJOURS avec nous. Tous les jours mon Duc est là, à mes côtés, couché dans l'herbe, à mes pieds, au moment de la gamelle...cela m'aide et m'apaise.
Je te dis a très bientôt,
 ::

----------


## momo

Quelle tristesse pour WILLOW...grace à vous,elle a connu un bonheur immense...

Courage à vous car très dur le départ de nos petits poilus...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Et grâce à elle, nous aurons connu un bonheur plus qu'immense aussi. oui elle laisse un grand vide marathonman...très grand trou dans nos vies. Trick est bien seul mais on se soutien mutuellement. 

Pauline, merci pour ton soutien qui m'est très précieux. 

Avant hier soir, j'ai perdu beaucoup de photos de mes loulous, dont celles de Willow qui étaient sur mon téléphone....avec toutes les épreuves en ce moment, ça m'a achevée. On essaie de mettre la carte sur l'ordi, mais rien à faire. Si quelqu'un connait un bon informaticien ou une entreprise qui fait de la récupération de données informatiques, SVP aidez nous. Merci.

----------


## breton67

dur ,tellement dur le panier vide , les souvenirs qui affluent ,on avançe parce qu il le faut bien ,  le temps adoucira cette immense peine ,je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Avant hier soir, j'ai perdu beaucoup de photos de mes loulous, dont  celles de Willow qui étaient sur mon téléphone....avec toutes les  épreuves en ce moment, ça m'a achevée. On essaie de mettre la carte sur  l'ordi, mais rien à faire. Si quelqu'un connait un bon informaticien ou  une entreprise qui fait de la récupération de données informatiques, SVP  aidez nous. Merci.


Vous avez réussi et sinon ??

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci breton67 pour vos messages de soutien, cela continue d'aider....2 mois plus tard...

Non Marathonman, pas encore réussi. On s'est inscrit sur un forum de spécialiste informatique, si certains parmi vous sont connaisseurs ou qui connaissent des gens: http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?page=-1&f=1&s=189983&REP_ID=4825934. 
Pour l'instant, ça n'a rien donné. Le compagnon d'une amie qui travaille dans l'informatique va nous aider la semaine prochaine... je ne perds pas espoir.

Notre album de famille ne se terminera jamais, simplement on n'y verra plus son ptit corps blanc...Quand on va la voir dans les champs au soleil couchant, c'est très apaisant. Ça me rappelle l'effet qu'elle avait sur moi.

----------


## Urrugne

Je pense bien à vous ce soir car je viens juste de revenir sur votre post. Dur le départ de nos compagnons et l'on appréhende tous ce moment. Continuez bien à bichonner le reste de votre tribu, et ça on vous fait confiance.
J'espère que vous pourrez retrouver vos photos, bonne chance.

----------


## breton67

+1 avec urugne  ce serait une cata si je perdais les photos de mes loulous je croise les doigts pour que vous puissiez les revoir

----------


## HAWKEYE

Hélas hier la nouvelle est tombé...notre ami qui avait envoyé notre carte SD (contenant les photos) à un labo d'extraction de données a eu une réponse négative. Les données sont irrécupérables...et encore une fois je dois me faire comprendre que ce sont des choses parties pour de bon... mon coeur est si lourd depuis des mois, je suis fatiguée et j'en ai marre, j'ai envie que ça s'arrête, j'ai envie qu'on me prenne toutes mes photos de toute ma vie et qu'on me la ramène ELLE.... mais ce n'est pas possible...

Je posterai les photos de notre Tricky bientôt, elles s'accumulent dans l'appareil photo. Il va bien, juste la motricité qui diminue, mais pour âge et son histoire, je trouve notre loulou bien vaillant. Il continue ses séances d'acuponcture. Pour l'appétit, ça avait marché que quelques jours, alors ma véto m'a donné son "cigare" d'acuponcture - je ne sais plus comment ça s'appelle - et m'a montré comment juste chauffer un endroit précis sur les pattes arrières. Et à intervalle de quelques jours, je le fais et ça marche bien. Le peu de scepticisme que j'aurai pu avoir pour l'acuponcture est parti.

Nous sommes à la recherche d'une poussette pour chiens (qui ne fasse pas trop poussette pour enfant) pour lui. Même sur de courtes distances, les balades sont fastidieuses pour lui, il fait quelques mètres et s'arrête mais on sent bien que lui aimerait aller plus loin, renifler plein d'odeurs et continuer ses ballades, alors la poussette nous a semblé une bonne idée, après qu'il ait pu marché ce qu'il peut pendant une sortie (car il faut qu'il maintienne ses muscles). La poussette idéal serait : assez basse pour qui permettre de voir partout autour de lui à sa hauteur, de renifler les choses en balade et équipée d'une sorte de tente pour le protéger en cas de pluie...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh mince et je te comprends Je viens de me faire voler mon portable et ce sont les photos que je regrette le plus
j espère que tu trouveras de quoi soulager notre papy
bon courage à vous

----------


## HAWKEYE

En dernier recours, notre ami m'a proposé qu'on envoie la carte à une société de récupération de données, encore plus pointue, en Allemagne. C'est ce qu'on fera.

Pour Tricky, Sonja nous a envoyé des photos d'une poussette transformée en poussette pour chien, qui a servi pour son Pollen. Elle se rapproche le plus de ce que j'avais en tête pour Tricky, elle est basse et lui permettrai de renifler tout ce qu'il veut, il ne se sentira pas enfermé dans une boîte, ce sera une balade normale, sauf qu'il sera assis dès qu'il sera fatigué. Merci encore pour cette idée géniale Sonja.

Nous cherchons donc plutôt une poussette "canne". Poppo m'a montré comment ça serait, une poussette normale, démontée et il y a une barre qui gênerait pour installer la plateforme en bois et pour que Tricky puisse se mettre debout.  

Si vous avez  une poussette canne qui ne sert à rien, pensez à nous, merci beaucoup!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Voilà, une poussette canne avec une structure comme celle-ci serait idéale pour fixer une plateforme en bois dessus:
 

Pour la transformer en :
  Merci Sonja pour cette idée et pour les photos de la poussette qui a servi à Pollen.

*Si quelqu'un a une poussette canne qui ne lui sert à rien, je suis preneuse pour mon loulou. Merci par avance!*

----------


## Albane44

Excellente idée ! je cherche autour de moi...

----------


## HAWKEYE

::  ta Babouk et mon Tricky seront des stars dans leur lits roulants  ::  

Les encombrants par ici -  y'a toujours des poussettes en super état, dommage c'était la semaine dernière

----------


## HAWKEYE

Pour vos chiens arthrosés et/ou douloureux et/ou  sportifs: J'utilise cette huile de massage à l'arnica pour les vieux os  de mon pépère depuis un peu plus de 6 mois. Les pochettes sont des  "chaufferettes" micro-ondables (2  minutes pour les 2), elles contiennent du sel+plantes médicinales. A  appliquer avant les massages pour chauffer afin que l'huile pénètre  mieux. Ma véto m'avait envoyé en acheter chez une dame pratiquant des  massages chinois pour humain (elle fait aussi traiteur chinois!). C'est au Pecq (78) mais je pense qu'on peut en trouver ailleurs. (Si  besoin pour vos vieux loulous, je peux vous en envoyer. J'ai payé 10  euros la chaufferette).
 Je ferai des ptites vidéos plus tard pour les massages...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Je vois bien la différence - quand on était en plein déménagement, je ne  le faisais pas tous les jours et il marchait moins bien, et s'était  coincé le dos. Ma véto m'a dit qu'en travail de fond avec l'acuponcture, les massages vraiment l'aident beaucoup au quotidien.

(Je  ne peux que vous conseiller aussi l'acuponcture qui aide grandement mon  loulou, il a une séance tous les mois chez notre vétérinaire. C'est  pour la motricité mais aussi pour d'autres choses telles que stimuler  lappétit...)

----------


## breton67

nous en avions déja parlée toutes deux HAWKEYE et j avais un peu peur d abuser , mais si tu le met sur ton post .... :: 
je veux bien que tu m envoies deux chaufferettes , pour ce qui est de regler et mon adresse je te fais parvenir le total 
Schweppes mon Golden a l arriere train qui n est plus trop solide et a trois becs de perroquets 
l huile ,oui ça je peux facilement la trouver je pense j habite a la frontiere et dans un magasin je trouve la meme marque de produit a la lavande , donc ils devraient avoit l arnica également 
avec un peu de chance peut etre que mes douleurs a moi ........
un grand

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'utilise cette huile de massage pour ma chienne Betsy qui a de l'arthrose et je l'utilise aussi pour moi-même sur une tendinite et franchement ça soulage.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Ne me remercie pas Breton67, c'est de bon coeur et en remercient pour ton aide à toi pour l'idée de la poussette, je t'enverrai les 2 chaufferettes. Ce sera ma façon de te dire merci, grâce à toi, notre Tricky peut profiter de plus longues ballades en montant et resdescendant de sa poussette quand il veut.  Je mettrai des photos bien vite. Ce soir je tiens à demander à tout le monde de penser très très fort à Esteban, le chat de poppo qui est actuellement hospitalisé....en lui envoyant des pensées puissantes, nous l'aiderons à se battre.

----------


## breton67

j ai allumée une petite bougie pour Esteban  ce n est pas grand chose bien sur ma façon a moi de demander a un dieu d aider un petit chat 
elle en a tant vu ces derniers temps notre popo ..........il faut que ce petit s en sorte
HAWKEYE pas question ta façon de me dire merci c est plus que normal de partager quand on peut 
mon Petit Pollen profitait ainsi de la balade avec ses copains , c était un creve coeur de le voir essayer de les suivre

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je ne savais pas pour le petit Estaban
Pensées sincères vers Poppo ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

La fameuse poussette - on l'a enfin trouvée cette semaine et on l'a customisé samedi et essayé dans la foulée ce week-end, Tricky s'y est habitué plus vite qu'on ne le pensait. On l'a montré qu'il pouvait monter dessus quand il voulait. Il descend à sa guise et on l'invite à remonter dès qu'on le sent fatigué. Les ballades sont plus longues et il profite bien, merci encore Sonja pour l'idée. Et Poppo pour la proposition de poussette. Voici les photos de ce week-end, j'ai des ptites vidéos aussi que je posterai plus tard.

Samedi:

       

Dimanche :

----------


## HAWKEYE

Hier dans les champs, visite à notre Willow

----------


## superdogs

Qu"est ce qu'il est beau ce loulou! ::

----------


## breton67

quel bonheur de le voir ainsi 
pétard suis vraiment heureuse d avoir pu aider ,ces photos me font tres tres plaisir 
je crois que je vais féliciter mon homme pour sa bonne idée , si cela pouvait servir a d autres ce serait une bonne chose 
 ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oui absolument, il FAUT que tu remercies ton mari de notre part Breton parce qu'en voyant les photos de ta poussette, ça a fait tilt, j'ai su que c'était ça qui conviendrait à Tricky. Au début je pensais en acheter dans le commerce, une poussette pour chien et je ne trouvais rien de bien, qui lui aurait permis à la fois de continuer la balade et à la fois se reposer. Là grâce à ce système, il peut regarder tout autour de lui, renifler, descendre quand il veut, non c'est vraiment ça qu'il fallait, encore merci Breton (tu le diras à ton mari aussi)  :: 

Qu'est-ce que tu dirais de faire un poste pour les autres toutous âgés qui pourraient profiter de cette idée? Je te suivrai, et on pourrait poster les photos des poussettes et d'autres personnes aussi. 

Sinon, pour les massages, je n'avais pas posté la vidéo ici:






 Je t'envoie aussi le lien vers le post où d'autres personnes  contribuent aussi avec leurs propres expériences et idées pour les  massages, c'est bon à prendre et à faire comme il convient le mieux pour  nos loulous:
Massages pour chiens âgés et/ou douloureux et/ou sportifs

----------


## breton67

une tres bonne idée mais je ne sais mettre des photos (je suis une gourde finie pour tout ce qui est informatique ) c est Daysie qui a la gentillesse de mettre mes photos 
ce matin j ai ramené de l huile d arnica 
du coup il a le poil un peu gras mais ma foi cela sent bon 
je vais en discuter par mail je ne veux pas saturer ton post 
bonne promenade a ton beau loup  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Tu ne satures pas le post  ::  Daysie et toi et moi on peut commencer un post pour la poussette, d'autres personnes pourront nous rejoindre par la suite pour leurs vieux loulous ou handicappés...

----------


## breton67

il y a une chose a laquelle je n ais pas pensée ,le jour ou voyant ton appel j ai envoyé la photo de mon petit Pollen 
l idée de" la poussette n était pas l idée de mon mari au départ c était Déborah qui me l avait donnée 
alors Déborah si un jour tu viens sur ce post , j en suis , c est parti avec les photos la recherche de la poussette  ,les explications de la façon que mon homme l a arrangée  ect et il y a quelques minutes :: 
alors les mercis sont tout d abord pour toi Déborah a qui mon chien doit ses dernieres bonnes ballades ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Alors grand merci aussi à Déborah  ::  ::

----------


## fredd

GENIAL LES FILLES l'idée de la poussette!! je garde l'idée pour mon vieux qui commence à faiblir!!

----------


## HAWKEYE

Mon Tricky avait tout un programme de prévu hier à la clinique - écho,  IRM, endoscopie et sans doute radio du bassin. Depuis 2 mois il tousse  et a de plus en plus de mal à déglutir et une suspicion de compression  médullaire qui faisait qu'il marchait de moins en moins bien, à part le  fait de boiter à cause de sa patte 'folle' à l'avant du à sa blessure  par balles (lors de ses précédentes adoptions...). Les nuits de dimanche  et lundi, il suffoquait presque à force d'essayer de déglutir, on a  fait 2 nuits blanches...il a toussé tout le temps et n'arrivait pas à se  reposer car j'avais arrêté la cortisone vendredi en vue du programme  d'hier. 

Je suis resté la journée avec lui. Rien à l'écho, pas de  masse dans la gorge. L'IRM a montré 3 petites hernies discales pas bien  méchantes qui expliquent sa démarche mais surtout une tumeur dans le  tronc cérébral qui explique le problème fonctionnel/musculaire de  déglutition. Personne ne s'y attendait. Évidemment, on n'a donc pas fait  de fibroscopie et le reste. 

Là il se remet très doucement de l'anesthésie. 

Pour les prochains mois à venir, ce sera Carpe Diem, Cortisone et plein de friandises. Je t'aime mon gros bébé.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Voici les nouvelles que j'ai envoyé au refuge:

TRicky avait tout un programme de prévu hier à la clinique - écho,  IRM, endoscopie et sans doute radio du bassin. Depuis 2 mois il tousse  et a de plus en plus de mal à déglutir et une suspicion de compression  médullaire qui faisait qu'il marchait de moins en moins bien, à part le  fait de boiter à cause de sa patte 'folle' à l'avant. Les nuits de dimanche  et lundi, il suffoquait presque à force d'essayer de déglutir, on a  fait 2 nuits blanches...il a toussé tout le temps et n'arrivait pas à se  reposer car j'avais arrêté la cortisone vendredi en vue du programme  d'hier. 

Je suis resté la journée avec lui. Rien à l'écho, pas de  masse dans la gorge. L'IRM a montré 3 petites hernies discales pas bien  méchantes qui explique sa démarche mais surtout une tumeur dans le  tronc cérébral qui explique le problème fonctionnel/musculaire de  déglutition. Personne ne s'y attendait. Évidemment, on n'a donc pas fait  de fibroscopie et le reste. 

Là il se remet très doucement de l'anesthésie.

Pour  les prochains mois à venir, ce sera Carpe Diem, Cortisone et plein de  friandises. Je l'aime mon gros bébé. Demain ça fera 4 ans jour pour jour  que nous sommes venus le chercher.... merci encore à vous au  refuge pour cette chance....je ne sais quelle bonne action nous avons du  faire dans une autre vie pour mériter Tricky dans celle-ci...

----------


## momo

Courage petit TRICKY et remet toi bien de tes petites misères...

Ta maman et le reste de ta famille vont prendre encore plus soin de toi car tu es convalescent!!!!

----------


## HAWKEYE

La véto a parlé en terme de mois. Nous ne savons pas combien de temps il nous reste ensemble mais qu'importe...ce sera un cadeau chaque instant, chaque jour, chaque mois de plus. Nous vivons chaque jour pleinement avec lui depuis qu'il fait partie de la famille et rien ne pourra changer ça.

----------


## superdogs

Hawkeye, toutes mes affectueuses pensées, pour toi et Tricky ; tu sais à quel point ce que je lis me parle, et me peine pour toi... Profite, profite, profite, c'est tout ce que je peux te dire, mais tu le sais déjà. Suis là si nécessaire.... ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci...oui je sais que ça te parle...je pensais justement à toi aujourd'hui...j'espère que ça va.

Oh que oui, nous profitons à fond.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Quelques photos pour marquer nos 4 ans ensemble aujourd'hui, un très très heureux anniversaire

En Normandie début décembre:
    

Au nouvel an :

----------


## poppo

UN LOULOU COMME ON LES AIME!!   :: 



 ::  ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

::  Voui  :: 

 ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

très heureuse et très émue de revoir Tricky...c'est merveilleux tout ce que vous faites pour le petit père...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Je me souviens avoir dit au départ de Willow, que Tricky a beau être sur 3 pattes mais c'est lui qui nous porte....

Il est tout simplement merveilleux lui-même

C'est une jolie coïncidence de retrouver vers la fin la personne avec qui tout a commencé  ::  Si ma mémoire est bonne nous t'avions appelé (pour en savoir plus sur son comportement avec les chats et si une vie en appart allait lui convenir), puis le refuge et le test chat avait été fait... et nous sommes allé le chercher - c'était un des plus beaux jours comme celui où j'ai vu ma puce pour la première fois...
Merci Malin

----------


## MALIN

j'avais eu un énorme coup de cœur pour gentil Tricky....J'avais créé son post dans l'espoir qu'une famille pose ses yeux sur son beau regard....et vous êtes arrivés....je me souviens très bien de nos conversations téléphonique, c'était le soir d'ailleurs...Dès le lendemain j'ai appelé Ginette responsable du refuge pour lui faire part de notre entretien...Voilà ! vous avez ouvert votre cœur à ce si gentil garçon....

----------


## breton67

*accroche toi bonhomme*

----------


## Urrugne

Bonjour,
J'espère que, malgré les problèmes de santé de Tricky, tout le monde tient le coup chez vous. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage et je sais que vous en avez pour améliorer le quotidien de votre pépère. Grosses pensées pour vous.
A bientôt de vos nouvelles. Remerciements cependant pour nous avoir fait participer à la vie de vos amours.
Sincères amitiés.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Bonjour à vous, merci de prendre de ses nouvelles, c'est vrai que cela  fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu sur le post de Tricky pour en  donner, mais les 2 derniers mois ont été un peu durs. Depuis 2 semaines  Tricky a été 'réveillé' par une louloute que nous avons adopté - April.  Contre tout attente, il s'est remis à avoir des comportements qu'il  n'avait pas eu depuis des mois, après le départ de sa Willow. Après  l'irm et l'anesthésie qui avait été longue, il était très 'amoindri' et  avait mis une semaine à s'en remettre, et mangeais avec encore moins  d'appétit quand il mangeait.... les ailerons de poulet ont été d'un  grand secours!

Nous ne pensions pas adopter un autre chien car  nous nous disions qu'il ne fallait pas perturber Tricky, qui une semaine  après l'annonce de la tumeur nous a fait une belle frayeur - un matin  il ne se relevait plus du tout, j'ai du le porter pour sortir et il  s'est laissé tomber, on a vraiment cru à un au revoir, un vétérinaire de  vétalia est même venu pour donner de la morphine en attendant quelques  heures qu'une décision soit prise avec nos vétos.....mais le temps qu'il  arrive, j'ai vu que Tricky avait de la fièvre, donc on s'est ouf, c'est  une infection...et quand le véto est venu, il l'a mis sous perf. Le  lendemain nous avons été chez notre vétérinaire, qui a tablé large, il a  eu 2 antibio et remis la cortisone 2 fois par jour. Nous avions pensé  avant la température que les signes neurologiques de la tumeur -  paralysie, perte d'équilibre étaient arrivés bien plus tôt que prévu (on  nous avait dit quelques mois)....mais c'était une forte fièvre plus de  40°. Les problèmes de déglutitions restent et de temps en temps par  phase une très grosse toux et des raclements de gorge. Après  l'anesthésie, il s'était beaucoup dé-musclé car il n'arrivait pas à  marche et on le portait tout le temps. Du coup nous le faisons  remarcher, l'invitant à faire des efforts mais pas trop et vraiment la  poussette est d'une grande aide+ l'acuponcture qui fait réellement une  grosse différence. A la toute dernière séance la semaine dernière, je  disais à ma vétérinaire que même les voisins trouvaient qu'il marchait  mieux depuis une semaine, elle a dit en regardant April - qu'il y avait  là une grosse aiguille qui l'aidait beaucoup aussi  ::  
On  maintient la phyto, la véto a adapté la formule pour ralentir la  tumeur, on continue l'acu, et les balades et surtout on lui donne ce  qu'il aime - du steak dans les croquettes. Après la nouvelle, on était  passé sur l'alimentation ménagère fait sur mesure par notre véto, mais  très vite on a vu que les graines de riz faisait faire des fausses  routes (du aux problèmes de déglutition) et de la toux. Donc on avait  tout réduit en patouille et pendant un moment je le "gavais", mais tout  cela a fini par faire une aversion alimentaire, donc on est revenu aux  croquettes en y mettant du poulet ou du steak. Et depuis que April est  là, il mange mieux aussi. Je continue les massages et chauffer les  points d'appétit,comme m'a montré notre véto. Voilà en gros pour la  santé. Le moral lui a clairement changé depuis l'arrivée d'April. On en  attendait pas tant, nous tout ce qu'on voulait ce qu'elle ne l'embête  pas, c'est pourquoi au départ nous l'avions en FA pour voir comment cela  se passait mais dès les première interactions nous avons de suite  compris que ça allait et 2 jours plus tard il s'est remis à ronger son  jouet nonos, chose qu'il n'avait pas fait depuis des mois. 
Nous  disons d'April que c'est le soleil de la maison depuis qu'elle est  arrivé car elle anime tout le monde sans les perturber (sauf aujourd'hui  premier incident, dans l'excitation avec la présence d'une copine chien  très gentille qui voulait jouer, elle a coursé Zéphyr, elle a eu sa  première punition  :: -  isolement dans une pièce 15 minutes, ce n'était jamais arrivé, mais  rien de grave, je l'ai boudée aussi un peu après mais nous nous sommes  évidemment  réconciliées  ::   ) Mais vraiment elle a égayé tout le monde et surtout je suis ravie de  cette décision d'adoption pour Tricky....et nous qui pensions qu'il  était trop tard pour introduire un autre chien quand nous l'avions vu  aussi amoindri après l'anesthésie. J'imagine que c'était au contraire le  bon moment...

Enfin voilà, vous savez tout, je promets de mettre  des photos de notre beau et aussi celles de notre poussinette April,  car cela fait un moment que j'en ai pas partagé sur rescue. Voici le  poste de la petite miss chez Cani Nursing en attendant que j'en mette ici :
http://caninursing.forumprod.com/apr...ptee-f110.html
C'est  qui est l'ordre du destin aussi c'est que nous nous étions dit qu'après  le départ de WIllow et Tricky en fin de vie, nous nous sentions pas les  forces de reprendre un loulou âgé, nous pensions reprendre un "jeune"  mais voilà le coeur a parlé et April est arrivée dans la famille grâce à  de très heureuses "coïncidences" et en ce qu'elle est et ce qu'elle  fait, nous lui sommes très reconnaissants pour Tricky, pour nous et pour  toute la famille.

TRicky vous fait à tous une léchouille, tout  spécialement à ses tatas du refuge. Elles qui pensent encore à lui avec  tendresse des années après, cela nous touche. 

Merci d'avoir pris des nouvelles, et à bientôt pour les photos.

----------


## breton67

je mettrais ma main au feu que pendant la "punition" tu devais avoir l oreille collée a la porte en attendant de pouvoir ressortir la Chipie :: 
un enorme a Tricky courage a lui et beaucoup de bonheur avec la petite chipie

----------


## HAWKEYE

Même po... j'étais réellement fâché contre elle...je n'ai pas eu de mal à l'ignorer même après l'avoir libérée car dès qu'elle était libre elle a recoursé Zéphinou. Ce soir c'est zhom qui lui a fais des câlins et je suis passé lui faire juste un bisou sur la truffe et une friandise de réconciliation.... c'était notre première dispute mère-fille, ça nous passera...  :: 

Merci pour Tricky, je l'aime mon gros bébé...


(j'adore toujours autant les images que tu mets dans tes messages, mignon tout plein )

----------


## momo

pour ces merveilleuses nouvelles concernant TRICKY...
APRIL est super mignonne et c est génial qu elle est redonné le gout de vivre à TRICKY  ::  ::  :: 

J ai beaucoup aimé le bel hommage que tu as rendu à ta petite puce WILLOW

----------


## HAWKEYE

(Merci Momo, mais il ne me semble pas l'avoir posté ici, l'hommage à Willow... ou si?  :Confused:  )

Une petite Parenthèse sur le poste de Tricky aussi pour un instant militant:
Tout en soutenant et promouvant l'initiative pour la correspondance avec l'Elysée,  nous avons fait le choix ici d'envoyer ce matin (et non hier le 1er avril) notre courrier et les photos de nos loulous que voici:

----------


## HAWKEYE

28/05/2014

 Cela faisait une semaine qu’elle avait perdu son enfant.

 Tapie dans sa tanière, la louve entendait résonner au loin des appels.  Elle ne souhaitait ni ne pouvait parler de lui alors elle parlait d’elle  et d’autre chose et parfois de sa colère. Elle sorti  remercier d’un  coup de langue amis et connaissances car elle ne pouvait le faire  autrement. Elle ne pris jamais pour acquis l’expression de leurs  sentiments dans la joie ou dans la peine. Elle eu une pensée émue et  silencieuse pour toutes leurs aventures et leurs enfants à 2 ou 4 pattes  qui ne la laissaient pas indifférente. Une pensée précieuse et emplie  de reconnaissance pour la famille Refuge de Morée d’où venait son loup…où il avait passé des années, choyé et protégé du mal de ce monde, à attendre sa famille à lui.

 Elle les emmena voir ce Grand Port où allaient et venaient de nombreux  navires. Là même où celui de son loup avait embarqué pour un autre type  de voyage, rejoindre sa protégée, tant Aimée, partie un an auparavant.  Il y eut des feux d’artifice de toutes les couleurs aux ptites heures du  matin sur le navire, pour célébrer le grand Guerrier qu’il avait été.  Jamais ce guerrier n’avait gardé rancune pour ceux qui le blessèrent  jadis, toujours avec force tranquille il avait continué sa route,  défiant les pronostiques des uns des autres au fil des années. La  volonté et la puissance de son esprit sur son corps n’étaient pas de ce  monde.  D’aucuns disaient de lui que c’était un loup qui pourrait suivre  ses êtres Aimés jusqu’au bout du monde. Il les suivit et les protégea  bien au-delà. Son frère et ses sœurs étaient là, tout son clan y était.  Son navire croisa celui de Sabu qui arrivait ce même jour illuminer de  milles facéties et douceurs un foyer ami. Il jeta un regard tendre et  bienveillant sur cette lumière qui allait grandir pour devenir le cœur  de ce foyer, lui donnant un peu de sa Force pour sa très longue aventure  de vie à lui. C’était un grand jour pour eux deux. Il en fit de même  pour son ami Esteban un autre très grand guerrier qui par sa fureur de  Vie faisait depuis longtemps pâlir maladie et obstacles et qui livrait  bataille si bien qu'il forçait l’admiration et le respect de ceux qui  suivaient son histoire, il en allait de même pour Ralou et Pistou dont  les mères ne cessèrent de se battre corps et âme...et de bien d’autres  guerriers de foyers amis…

 Puis, serein, la patte dans celle de  la louve, il parti. Elle lui avait dit la veille au soir en tenant sa  grosse tête entre ses pattes, qu’elle ne lui en voudrait pas s’il devait  partir, qu’elle irait bien, c’était sa promesse. Alors il pu partir et  elle tint promesse, gardant en elle la force légendaire de son loup.  C’était entre eux, qu’entre eux deux. Jamais ils ne seront séparés, leur  regard ne font qu’Un comme ce soir là et leur cœur aussi. Ensemble ils  continuèrent leurs routes avec force. Elle était sereine et lui aussi.

 Photo du 20/05/2014, la veille

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonjour Hawkeye, je viens de découvrir votre post et de le lire en entier. J'ai été très émue tout au long de cette lecture car j'ai vu tout votre engagement et votre amour pour Willow et Tricky. Votre mari et vous avez été magnifiques pour eux. Ce sont nos enfants et leur départ est atroce, un grand vide abyssal. J'ai perdu ma "fille " ( en avatar) il y 10 mois, elle était jeune , elle était malade et comme vous j'ai tout fait avec mes tripes et mon amour pour l'aider. Je ne vais pas vous dire des mots de circonstances, juste la vérité: c'est très dur et du fond de mon coeur je vous embrasse très fort.

----------


## breton67

Lily que dire , mes larmes coulent , pour ton beau loup , pour toi et ton mari dans la peine une fois de plus je me sens impuissante a trouver les mots
 Ricky mon beau gamin avec tes yeux de Bambi tu m avais touchée et a travers les recits de ta maman je t avais aimé 
tu as du retrouver ton ami le beau Duc de Popo , ma belle Prisca , et tant d autres 
tu es parti avec tant d amour , protege de la haut ceux qui t aimeront toujours

----------


## MALIN

Mon beau Tricky.....mon cœur est triste....tu as rejoint tous nos petits cœurs partis trop tôt....Je suis de tout cœur avec ta maman et ton papa....Une étape douloureuse.... ::

----------


## Galantine

Bonne route Tricky, que l'herbe soit douce sous tes coussinets, tu es attendu sous d'autres cieux.
Veille sur ceux qui t'aiment.

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci Céleste pour votre profonde empathie. Une pensée pour votre fille, la mienne est parti également il y a 11 mois...
Merci Sonja de l'avoir aimé aussi, grâce à toi les derniers mois en balade ont été un bonheur pour lui, pour nous.
Merci Raymonde, encore et encore, de m'avoir fait connaitre un des plus grands Amours de ma vie.
Merci Galantine pour ces pensées qui me sont vraies et apaisantes, il est attendu sous d'autres cieux, l'herbe douce sous ses coussinets...

----------


## superdogs

Hawkeye,  :: , énormes pensées, beaucoup de courage...

----------


## momo

Je ne sais pas quoi dire car dans ces moments là,rien ne peut atténuer la douleur et le chagrin...
J avais vu TRICKY lorsque j etais allée passer la journée à Morée...un amour de loulou qui m a beaucoup touchée.
J ai été très heureuse lorsque j ai appris qu il avait trouvé SA famille!!!!Et quelle famille.
Une famille merveilleuse qui lui a offert que du bonheur et beaucoup d AMOUR.

HAWKEYE...je suis de tout cœur avec vous.

Pour toi petit TRICKY JOLI

----------


## HAWKEYE

Merci Florence pour tous tes messages de soutien. Désolée de ne pas avoir été très loquace ces derniers temps...
Merci Momo pour cette très belle bougie pour mon loup.

Il y a eu un temps pour vivre heureux ensemble et maintenant le temps de  se souvenir de la chance qu'on a eu de s'être trouvés pour toujours. Je  posterai en mémoire de mon loup, les photos de ses derniers mois, pour  compléter en images son histoire tracée ici.  

_On n'a plus la notion du temps, 2 semaines déjà et pourtant je suis  sure de t'avoir senti près de moi hier encore, de t'avoir dit bonne nuit  avec nos petites habitudes... tu me manques mon grosbabaloup._

----------


## HAWKEYE

_*doublon*_

----------


## poppo

:: ma Lily.....

----------


## HAWKEYE

*Pour notre premier mois d'être ensemble autrement, mon Amour.


          *

----------


## Galantine

Elles sont très belles tes photos et chargées d'émotions.

----------


## poppo

They run together forever our beloved ones Lily, one day we will physically meet again.
 ::

----------


## momo

Une belle complicité entre vous et beaucoup d Amour...
De beaux souvenirs qui ne s effaceront jamais

----------


## HAWKEYE

Mon Amour, dans quelques jours, 2 mois que tu t'es envolé de ton corps.....saches que tu es avec nous et pour moi dans cet espace, je t'écris des mots doux, comme ce qu'on se disait avant... Mon chéri, je voulais te présenter à Atlas qui est arrivé à la maison depuis une semaine. J'ai appris son histoire après qu'on ait été le chercher, 7ans, 40kgs de tendresse.....
berger allemand abandonné 4ans [Evreux - 27]
C'est un grand gentil comme toi, lui n'est pas guerrier dans l'âme mais plutôt gros nounours, il aurait respecté ta place si tu avais été là physiquement, comme il la respecte même en ton 'absence' car je lui ai fait renifler ton collier, tes affaires, ton doudou, tout....je lui ai fais voir où tu es parti dans la chambre, et nous sommes allés te voir dans les champs l'autre jour, je lui ai longuement parlé de toi. Toutes tes affaires restent là où elles sont, ton panier noir n'a pas bougé, je lui ai donné l'autre tu sais, le grand marron, il y est plus à son aise. Ce sont les chats et particulièrement ton Zéphyr à qui tu manques depuis que tu es parti, je le vois, qui va se reposer de temps en temps dans ton lit. Il est tout doux tu sais le grand dadou Atlas, il nous ressemble au fond, il a fait parti de la famille dès l'instant que je l'ai vu et je voulais te dire qu'il est parmi nous, avec nous, toi et Willow et nous. Nous sommes 6 ici à nouveau physiquement....notre famille est au complet. *Willow et toi vous êtes bien là mes curs.*

----------


## poppo

Trick, je l'ai vu le beau Atlas, il redonne le sourire a ta maîtresse et , même s'il ne comblera jamais le grand vide que tu laisses, une autre histoire commence, une histoire plein de tendresse. Dis a mon Duc qu'il lui ressemble et , en voyant Atlas dans le jardin qu'il aimait tant , son absence physique m'a touché a nouveau en plein coeur. 

Courez les loulous, là où vous êtes. Un jour nous serions a nouveau tous réunis.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonne route Atlas, tu es dans une famille en or, bisous à tous , à ceux qui sont là et à ceux qui nous regardent d'en haut

----------


## breton67

Atlas le bonheur   , tu es en train de le toucher du bout des pattes  mais tu peux y croire il est la  , bien la , tu es arrivé au port  
Merci LIly d voir une fois de plus ouvert ta porte a un malheureux

----------


## superdogs

Hawkeye, le bel Atlas, chanceux dans son malheur puisqu'il a fini par tomber sur toi... ne remplacera pas Trick, mais comme le dit Poppo, un nouvel amour n'enlève rien au précédent, qui a été vécu sur le mode +++, et chaque histoire est différente, avec son originalité, j'en fais l'expérience chaque jour avec Strell... 

On espère les revoir un jour, ça oui ! Quelle fête alors, champagne, et musique maestro !!  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------

